# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility pt2



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## PixTrix




----------



## popsi

just marking x


----------



## jk1

Just marking too xxx


----------



## Queenie1

morning everyone hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunshine.

kara hope tylers is better today. 

sarah good luck with the weaning. 

pix hope the sickness is easing for you now you are eating often. 

afm. did another hpt this morning as was starting to get worried and it came up pregnant 3+ so pleased to see it had gone up this should reasure me now until thursday. 
going to have a bbq this afternoon make the most of the sunny weather. have school work to do this morning


----------



## PixTrix

morning Queenie, isn't it great to see that 3+ yay, thurs will soon be here and will be fab! Try not to worry, believe me you are having a lucky escape not having symptoms lol hope you have a nice bbq

What delights are on the menu today Sarah?

Hows Tyler Kara? Have you got anything planned while the sun is out?

well as of this moment not feeling too bad after a rough start to the day! Completely off sweet things, everything tastes like its got a million bags of sugar in, not a bad thing though! Should get some housework done and take the dogs over the country park maybe before our glint of summer goes away!


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG ladies - pages full of lovely news!!!!

Vixxx:  CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your babies and soooo happy to read that despite some minor problems, they and you are doing well!!!  Can't believe you've had them when there's only a week between our due dates!!  I'll do a more thorough reply on the twins thread as I'm halfway through catching up on that thread too.....so many pages!!  And I can't believe I'm now No 1 on their list....how did that happen so quickly?  Eek!! 
     


Pix:  Awwww such a lovely scan pic...reminds me of how excited Cerys and I were when we were given our little print outs.  We stared at them for weeks not believing that it was real.  I'm so happy for you and can't wait to follow your pregnancy   

Jule:  Fantastic news that you're all home as a family after so so long in hospital.  It must be such a relief to be in your own space with your lovely babies.   

Kara:  Aw poor Tyler and her jabs....glad she was ok, despite crying at first.  Choc always helps!?!  I'd love to know the mystery of her rash.

Hi to everyone else and sorry for not doing more personals......I go awol for a couple of days and have soooo many pages to catch up on over the 2 threads I post on!!  You're all chatterboxes   

I'm 35wks today and the reality is really hitting me!!  Can't wait to meet my babies but don't want to tempt them out just yet.  Wish I was able to do more to get the house ready but I've been doing too much and suffering the consequences lately.  It's the settee for me now til the babies are here!

Emma


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I'm at pembrey watching drifting. Tyler ok but still has spots coming, its very odd

Queenie yay for the 3+ now I'm banning you from hpt lol

Pix enjoy your walk we are at the track. We must arrange a date to meet

Venus wow 35 weeks, won't be too much longer and you will meet your babies.

Cause of new thread I haven't set my gettung notified yet as can only do that on laptop and I handy turn it on anymore lol

Jeez its hot. Oh btw tyler loves her little life reins and is much better behaved than rex on a lead lol


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Venus, wow 35 weeks, so close but they can stay where they are for a little longer while you keep yourself comfy on the couch.

Lovely you've gone to see the drifting Kara. lol @Tyler on the reigns, bet she loves the freedom from the pushchair! Lead trained better than rex!! Diff country park to you, we got a small local one. If I was at Pembrey I'd have walked the dogs over the track to see you! Yes we must sort a date!


----------



## Queenie1

venus glad you are resting up, you will need the rest before you little ones arrive. 

kara glad you are watching the drifting. i bet tyler is loving the reins. 

i will stay away from the hpt now don't worry. just wanted some reasurrance before scan. haven't done too bad only done 4 hpt in total.

perhaps now you have a car we could sort out a meet somewhere. would be great to see you and tyler again. 

pix hope you are having a good day.


----------



## kara76

Too hot though girl. Off for a mac donalds then home for a paddling pool sess, if luke ever get her car loaded lol

Queenie that's not bad at all. I did 7 in total


----------



## Queenie1

enjoy the macdonalds. paddling pool sounds good to cool off in.


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Vixxx!!! Can't believe they were such excellent weights for 34 weeks! WOW!


----------



## Vixxx

Trickynic - I have just realised that as well as you having an Alys, your Evan's middle name is Tomas, AND they were born at 34+4 too... Spooky!


----------



## PixTrix

fair play Kara and Queenie that not many hpt's at all! I'm not telling you my grand total lol didn't get early bloods though so got to give me an allowance for a little extra!! 

Lovely evening for bbq Queenie, enjoy

Very hot today Kara, bet Tyler was glad of a cool off in the paddling pool. This weather isn't supposed to last but hoping it does for little while as I've just ordered a 10ft pool for my nephew and I can't wait to get in it lol


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx - I know! AND Sam's little boy is also Evan Thomas! I don't want to set myself up as a trend setter but I obviously have good taste in names! LOL. How are you getting on? x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Another lovely day outside


----------



## PixTrix

Yay another nice day kara, long may it last. Has Tyler's leg settled down?

Got a busy day ahead. Waiting for plumber to come cos the brand new boiler that we had fitted in feb has broken! Then off to drop car in garage and going to walk the dogs to Costa while we wait for car to be done. Then its off to the vets cos I've found a lump on my Bichon.


----------



## marieclare

Vixx huge congratulations, lovely to hear about arrival of CRMW babies and so glad you are all doing well. 

Queenie Pix how are you doing with the side effects. Pix I went right off chocolate too but it only lasted until 12 weeks lol


----------



## PixTrix

Oh my word Marie you are so close now, I am so excited for you. Hope you are feeling well. Hmm symptoms testing those sea bands right now! Roll on 12 weeks and hopefully my love for choc will kick back in lol part of me is glad off it at the mo because of link between pcos and gestational diabetes so trying to be healthy, not sure how long that will last!


----------



## marieclare

I know its so scary! Saw MW this morning and baby is now fully engaged so thats really brought it home to me, I still can't quite believe it though sometimes. 
Ahhh poor thing with the sickness... I know its rubbish but I also found it strangely reassuring and it made me smile every time I gagged lol


----------



## Jule

Congratilations vixx.how lovely and good weights too.hope your not too tired-we r shattered so I'm sure u r feeling the same lol.wouldn't change the feeling though.

Marie good luck not long now can't wait to hear your news.hopefully won't be too much of a wait


----------



## PixTrix

Wow really are close Marie, are you all prepared? Your right the gagging is reasuring, mad lol

How is family life jules


----------



## kara76

Yay go marie fingers crossed for a nice natural labour. Are you ready?

Pix how's you girl? Any puking yet?

Queenie how's thing with u? Have u told anyone at work?

Sarah how's the weaning?

Jules good old sleepless night. Hard work so make sure u rest when u can 

Afm all good in the ellard house well for the females and animals lol kidding well semi kidding. 
I brought 2 spare pushchairs today, both needed a good clean and one has some staining but I'm gona get a liner and it will be fine, don't wana be stuck with no pushchair again and these were a tenner so bargain even if I just use um a few times lol. I have one hyper little madam at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

wow marie not long for you. good luck hope you have a good birth. can't wait to hear your news. 

pix hope the sicknes bands work for you.

kara glad all is well in the ellard household. hope tyler enjoyed the paddling pool yesterday.

jule i hope all is going well for you and that you manage to get some rest. 

afm all good here. felt a bit icky before lunch today was fine as soon as i ate. have had some lower abdomen pain today  so hopefully my uterus is growing nicely. 
have told my 2 best friends in work, who were thrilled for me and have told my head as needed to ask for time off to go to scan on thursday. she was actually really emotional when i told her and had to wipe the tears away she has also very kindly given me the whole day off to spend with dh, so hopefully dh and i can go and celebrate afterwards instead of having to go back to school.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Marieclaire - can't believe you are so close! These IVF babies are popping out left right and centre! I was thinking it felt like only the other day that Venus you were posting that you really wanted twins and now they are almost here!

Jules, Sam and Vixxx - how are you getting on. It's utter madness I know but it does calm down I promise!

AFM, all ok this end. Alys is getting better at feeding. We've decided to stop the finger foods at tea time and that seems to be working for now. I also put nursery rhymes on in the background and it sort of distracts her from the fact that I'm shoving food in her mouth! Evan now has 2 teeth and is almost crawling. I am on the hunt for a playpen and need to get baby-proofing! We've upgraded him to a big boy car seat and it's so lush to turn around and see him facing out. Alys has a few more pounds to put on yet until she can go in hers. We've got lots of gaga, dada, mama, and baba-ing going on from both of them which is so cool. Here is a recent pic of them at the park


----------



## jo1985

lush pic nic baby bells r thrivein , hi to all hope everyon it k x


----------



## claire1

Nic fab pic, sound like their both growning well.

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying this lovely weather.

Sorry not posting much at the mo, have a few things going on and find it difficult to post.  But I am thinking of you all.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Queenie another day down and I'm so pleased your friends and head are so chuffed for you

Pix how's you?

Tric damn can't see piccie on my phone

Claire hope your ok

Sarah I think con wise for your friend will depend on area unless she see someone private. Must be such a shock for her.
Glad weaning going well


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Kara are you and Tyler getting out in the sunshine today. Bargain on the pushchairs

Aw Queenie lovely your head was so genuinely happy for you. 2 more sleeps, yay

Hope all is ok with Claire

Aw what a beautiful pic Tric. Sounds like Alys and Evan are doing fab

Weaning certainly sounds fun Sarah! What a time your friend is going through

How are you Jules. Hope Aaron and Holly have settled in ok

How are you and little ones doing Vixxx

Are you being kept busy Sam and Andi hope little ones are well

I'm still sat lazing in my PJ's! Need to shift got my nephews 10ft pool to set up before he get home from school. He's going to be so excited, will have to drag him away then to go to agility with Pixie! Took Suzie to the vets yesterday about a lump, she didn't really know what it was but its not attached to anything and doesn't seem to be anything nasty so got some meds and need to keep an eye on it. Also got Pixies boosters done so expensive day yest on top of sorting car!! Trying to convince DP that its time to change the car, getting there slowly!! Haven't heard anything from midwife yet, but think it will be closer to the 10 week mark, which is fine as won't seem like such a long wait inbetween seeing her.


----------



## kara76

Pix I'm so glad that suzies lump wasn't anything nasty. Did nephew enjoy the pool. Looks like we will have to gatecrash sometime as with a 10ft pool there is room lol

Afm we went swimming this morning which was brill as always and went n got some wipes frm tescos that have gone up frm 18p to 49p! And nappies from aldi as they are a fiver for 48 and just as good as pampers simple

Knackered today. Luke woke me at 1225 and tyler woke at 330am....teething I think. Off to folly farm tomorrow for the first time. Was hoping to go with luke first but decided to go tomorrow with sil and her little lady


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks kara. Well the pool has turned into a job for tomorrow and yes you must gatecrash be great fun. It's great that you take Tyler swimming regularly. Gosh that a jump in price but still so much cheaper than brand makes. Bet the nappies are every bit as good. Follie farm is going to be great. Been there loads with nephew but he has now got to the age where its difficult to get him to look around the animals because he wants to be in the fair the whole time!

How's everyone tonight


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Everyone!

Nic - you clearly have excellent taste in names    and your pics are brilliant.  Both the profile pic and the one in the park are so lovely.

Pix - how are you doing?  Counting down the days to scans and appointments?  Glad Suzie's lump looks to be nothing serious.

Kara - sorry your sleep is disturbed, but if it's any consolation, you're getting a lot more than me     .  

We are doing ok but seriously, the sleep thing is horrendous.  The twins tend to take it in turns to be ready to feed, need changing, cry etc, with the result that I'm lucky if I get more than 3 hours sleep a night, and another hour in the day.  I'm starting to fall asleep while doing things like feeding. They are supposed to feed every 3 hours but sometimes want it more often. Nic - when did yours start to go longer between feeds?

Jule - how are you all doing?  I am still adjusting from the hospital routine to try and find one that works at home. We had our first visitor today, but I am not feeling ready to get out and about yet.  Plus I am trying to get BF established (currently doing mixed formula and expressed breast milk) so need to focus on that. 

Hi Marieclaire - it doesn't seem long ago I was fighting to get our frosties moved, and now look at us!

Emma - I found Royal Glam excellent in most respects - just a couple of things could have been better.  But overall so much better in every respect than my last birth!

Sorry to others I've missed, and hope everyone is well.


----------



## sun dancer

trickynic fab photo of ur little ones they look so cute x x 
hi everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1

evening everyone.

pix i bet your nephew will enjoy the pool what a fab aunty you are. hope you are well and looking after yourself. how is the sickness bands are they working for you.

kara hope you get a better nights sleep and enjoy folly farm.

tric what a beautiful photo of your little ones they are gorgeous.

afm tried the other night to do my own gestone jab on the right but i just can't do it with trying to stretch the skin with one hand and have only one hand to pull back on the needle. so i said today to dh that he could stretch the skin so i would have both hands free to hold the needle ( therefore next week when he is away my mum could stretch the skin for me) well can you believe it for the first time every we drew blood and had to start again. typical it was my first go to do the injecting and i draw blood. we try again now on thursday when its the right side again.
feeling ok about thursday at the moment, we are so busy in school that it is taking my mind off it. but still  that all will be well.  i'm 6 weeks today and i must say i have enjoyed every minute of the last few weeks being pregnannt. so   that is continues.


----------



## kara76

Pix glad the pool went down well. Another hot day today

Vixx did you bf your son? I haven't got any real knowledge of bottle feeding but I do for bf and tyler sometimes fed every hour in the early day and every 2 hours til she was 4months. I did give one formula feed a day from 6 weeks til 5months.
The thing is with bf as u probably know if they need to feed often to up your supply and topping up stops this supply being so quick to up. Expressing isn't as good as a baby sucking. Sarah breast feeds her twin boys so might be able to help as if I have 2 like tyler I would of never of managed tbh, she fed every hour for 45mins. Do you have a local breast feeding support? They are great and I wish I had used them when I had problems with bf. 
Lack of sleeps sucks hun but it will get better as you know. How can we get a pic of your little beauties?

Afm just finished zumba and wow I worked my **** off lol


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx - the one good thing about the Bells being in the neo-natal ward for so long was that they came out on a fairly solid routine. The only problem was that Evan was on 4 hourly feeds and Alys was on 3 hourly! (they were 5 weeks old). We tried to keep this up for a few days but it was mental so we slowly moved Alys onto a 4 hourly routine by pushing her by 10 minutes each feed. We fed them at 6am, 10am, 2pm, 6pm, 10pm, and 2am. They stayed like this for a good 2 months or so and then, as they started staying awake more in the days we tweaked their routines to suit. I think it's important to try to get the twins into the same routine as soon as you can - I don't know how I would have coped otherwise, but that's just me. It did mean waking one when the other woke during the night but I couldn't face getting up every couple of hours. The good thing for us was that they were sleeping through the night by 4/5 months (with a dream feed at 10pm which we dropped at 6 months). 


I can't sugar coat it for you Vixxx sorry - the first few months are crazy with twins. Have you read The Baby Whisperer? I found it really helpful. I've got a copy here if you want it - PM me your address x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to wish Queenie loads of luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## kara76

Queenie good luck and what time is scan and can u post asap lol

How's everyone?

Afm we have been to folly farm and had an amazing day


----------



## sammy75

Good luck for your scan queenie


----------



## Queenie1

thank you. scan is at 11.30 probably won't be able to post until later in the day. kara don't worry will text as soon as i can. sorry everyone you will have to wait till we get home. i'm really nervous now this evening.


----------



## claire1

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie.


----------



## jo1985

good luck for tom queenie , b thinkin off you x


----------



## PixTrix

Haven't read back yet but want to wish you lots of luck tomorrow queenie, will be thinking of you and awaiting your text


----------



## Swans72

Queenie all the best for tomorrow so excited for you xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Best of luck tomorrow Queenie, can't wait for your news xxx

Kara, glad you had a fab day at Folly Farm, I really want to go there when the boys are a little bit bigger

Nic, that is a gorgeous pic of the bells, they are looking so grown up

Pix, how are you doing?

Marie, hope you are ok, looking forward to hear your news x

Claire, hope you are ok

Big hugs to you Vixxx, you brought back some memories of the early days, the sleep deprivation is a killer    .  I've been jotting down a few things that hopefully might be of use to you, Jule, Venus and anyone else. I feel most of the time like we are flying by the seat of our pants and what works for us may be impractical for others. So here goes, excuse the long post ladies...

I was very lucky as the boys were full term and big, which I think helped me to bf from the start. At first they fed roughly every 4 hours, but quite often more in the evenings and they were really unsettled at night at first, the best time for a sleep for me was 5-7am at times.  I feed the boys separately but they are quick feeders, 10-15mins each and usually quicker now. Growth spurts were a different matter and some days, usually evenings I felt like I was pinned to the sofa - but they did only last a couple of days and would settle again. If your babies generally feed slower, then I would go for tandem feeding with one of those e-z cushions. I use 2 v shaped cushions, one for feeding and one next to me on the sofa and put first baby on it once fed (although can't do that now they are rolling!) - Dylan is sick a lot so propping him up helps a bit. Bouncy chairs are also handy, rock one with your foot while feeding the other. Get the remote control and the phone handy and if feeding is taking a while, just take the time to unwind while you are sitting there.

Dylan and Ioan have slept through from about 10 weeks, more by luck than judgement. We started putting them up in their cots at about 8pm from 6 weeks and gradually they went longer and longer, then realised they were getting tired earlier, so now they go from 7ish  - 6/7 (although waking about 5 now as they are starting to wean. We've been extremely lucky I know. I also noticed as they got bigger that they wanted to feed more in the day, presumably to help get through the night, so from about 10 weeks have been feeding every 3 hours, so roughly 7am, 10am, 1-2pm, 4-5pm and 7pm then bed. I haven't done a dream feed but I know some find that helpful.

Bf two is definitely hard work, you need to eat loads - they say 500 more calories than normal but I have polished off an embarrassing amount of cake in the last 6 months and haven't put any weight on, god help me when I stop lol. I always feed just before I go out, sometimes I feed while out but usually manage not to as I'm rarely out for the whole day. My confidence is better now though and I will do it when I need to, again this is helped by the quick feeding. 

I haven't expressed so that dh could help with feeds or for when out and about, but you might find this helpful. I did express a bit to keep some supply in the freezer if needed which I am now using to mix with purees. I found expressing after the morning feed was best and didn't bother expressing through the night to keep supply up, my hv said supply would adjust to babies demands and she was right. If you can, get a bit of rest during the day, even if not sleeping, put your feet up for a bit - supply is lower towards the evening so a bit of rest can help keep your energy levels and supply up. 

I'm not big on routines but bedtime is always 7ish, and I just put them in their cot for naps when they show signs of getting tired, the timings turn out to be quite regular - they are in sync most of the time but if not they usually are by the next feed. For naps, I let them sleep as long as they want, it's usually 1 hour ish in the morning from 9ish and 1-2 hours at lunch time and then a shorter one in the afternoon, but they are just starting to drop the afternoon one. It took a while for these patterns to emerge, the first 8 weeks was a bit random and basically getting through the day as best we could. I must admit in the first few weeks I had a lot of tears - hormones, culture shock, feeling clueless and the insanity that lack of sleep brings. In a moment of desperation I bought Gina Fords contented house with twins...but having read it figured it wasn't going to work for us. The best book I have read is Healthy Sleep Habits Happy Twins, by Mark Weissbluth (you can get it on Amazon). He's a sleep expert, rather than child care, so it goes on a lot about the science of sleep and biological patterns, but I found it really helpful in terms of what a baby's natural rhythm is and what stages you can reasonably expect sleep patterns to develop. There's useful tips on sleep training two, and also a chapter on bf (with info on bf premature twins). Funnily enough, looking back at Gina's routine timings, the boys are in a pretty similar pattern, which sometimes shifts earlier or later by an hour or so - so there's definitely something in her approach, I suppose we've got to the same point from a different angle.

Anyway, I will stop waffling now, hope this is of some use....despite it being tough at first and the odd day now when it all falls apart, I feel so lucky every day


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - that's not waffling on, I think it's really helpful and wish I'd known all that before the twins were born!

Just to echo and add to a few things you said -

Like you, I found that the babies were extra hungry in the early evening and although i was desperate to stick to my 4 hourly feeding in the beginning, I found that cluster feeding (feeding every 2-3 hours) in the evening really helped to settle them and I couldn't believe how much milk they took!
Once you get the hang of tandem-feeding you will find it a lot easier and less time consuming. I bottle-fed so easier I know. In the early days, I had one on my lap facing me (god, can't believe they were that small!) and then one propped up on a v-pillow next to me. At one point I even got the hang of tandem-winding with them both across my lap! that didn't last as they got older though.
Once you get past the first 6-8 weeks or so and want to start getting into more of a proper routine (rather than day and night blurring into one!) I found that doing little things to separate day and night helped e.g having moses baskets downstairs for daytime naps but then transferring them upstairs for night time; having last bottle on our bed after a bath, and getting them dressed into daytime outfits for the day.
Once they started staying awake longer in the daytime (around 3 months I think?), I found that they generally had a 2 hour rule as far as how long they could stay awake for in the day before they needed a nap and would have 3 naps a day. So as the 2 hours was coming to an end, I would start a nap-time routine of changing their nappies, putting them in their sleeping bags, and then reading a story before putting them down for a nap (they were in their nursery for all naps at this point).
Now at 9 months, their routine is generally like this - 7am wake and bottle feed; 9am breakfast; 10 nap for 2 hours; 12pm lunch; 3pm bottle then nap for half hour; 5pm dinner; 6.30pm bath; 7pm bottle and bed.
I hope this is of some use to you new mums! I'm not saying it's the right way to do things but it worked for us! 

PS good luck today Queenie


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie from me to wish Queenie lots of luck today.   

Vixx - have I congratulated yet? Hope things get a little easier for you soon. 

AFM - its nuts here - "spider-boy" is climbing on everything and doesnt keep still so I never get chance to get one here these days..... wouldnt change it for the world, mind you! 

Much love to you all  xxx


----------



## jk1

Queenie - good luck today, thinking of you!! xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Wow ladies some great tips

Another little tip and a very important one!
Listen to your instincts....I was amazed how they just kick in well did with me. 

How's everyone

Afm my little monster opps I mean madam was awake 3 times in the night, teething so please teeth hurry up lol . Was gona go to mum and toddler, park then muscial melodies but thought sod mum and toddler I'm gona have a chilled morning.

Those early days of feeding are hard work and with bf I took it day by day

Taffy lol spider boy, they say boys climb more than girl. Tyler just runs everywhere now


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Nic the boys hit their wall after about 2 hours too, although go for longer in the afternoon now. Nice routine you have there, I'm just mulling over how to do timings for meals when the boys are eating more than once a day. 

Kara, so true about instincts, took a while for me to trust them but in the end you know better than anyone else and different things work for different babies. Enjoy your chilled out morning

Taffy good to hear from you, sounds like spider boy is doing great. Oh I am looking forward to the climbing phase....


----------



## Queenie1

sorry for keeping you all so long.

but i am thrilled to say we saw 2 tiny little heartbeats.   marie scanned me and said that she could just make out 2 heartbeats. when she turned the screen to show us you could just seen the little flicker of the heart.  we are absolutely over the moon. as the scan was so early she has said for us to go back for another one. so we have one booked for 3 weeks today so dh can come again. 

thank you all so much for your friendship and support. i am definatley gonna need it now.


----------



## jk1

Queenie - congratulations...i'm so pleased for you!!! amazing news!! xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

thank you jo i have just posted on the crmw thread about your fab news. well done


----------



## sammy75

brilliant news queenie, so thrilled for you and dh.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah Queenie, delighted for you and dh, wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

Queenieim totalluy over the moon for u and your dh. Wonderful news, I knew it would be double the fun lol


----------



## jo1985

ah queenie wonderful news , twins lovely all the best for rest off pregnancy x


----------



## trickynic

Aaah brilliant Queenie!!!


----------



## kara76

This thread is gona be busy busy busy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - I am so thrilled for you both. I knew it was gonna be double trouble for you!


----------



## claire1

Queenie congrats to you both


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all.

yes kara i think this will be kara.

marie said to me to inform gp now so that he can inform midwife and dh said too late she's already done that and met midwife. lol maire said she was not surprised with me. lol

oh girls i just can't believe this is happening. it all feels so surreal. thought i would have cried but i was just gobsmacked and kept saying thats the heartbeat i can see if flicker. 

off out tonight with my parents to celebrate my mum's birthday. this is the best present she has ever had.


----------



## kara76

Claire how are you?

Birthday seem to be a running theme, I got my bpf day before my birthday and second beta hcg result on my dads 60th, pix had her bfp for her birthday and now u queenie for ur mum lol brill


----------



## Flash123

He he queenie, double trouble!!!!! I am so chuffed for u and dh. Congratulations from the bottom of my heart xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Enjoy the birthday celebrations Queenie, an amazing present for your mum. We had our first scan on dh mum's birthday, definitely a theme going on here!


----------



## Jule

Congratulations queenie that's wonderful news how exciting for you.

Thanks sarah and nic for advice.we have now had the babies home a week and have stayed in a 3-4hr routine and make sure we feed the babies together.like u nic we wake one if the other is awake and if we lose our routine for one feed we get it back after.
I have been tandem feeding but only a few times as it is still very difficult with holly as she is so small.I need to use a nipple shield as she has problems opening her mouth very wide.luckily aaron latches on well and only feeds for 10-15 mins.
I am giving 3-4 bottles of expressed milk a day too but have to as the babies r so small and not gaining enough weight that we need to add fortifier which has extra calories.also as they have bad reflux I need to add a thickner as they have a lot of vomit after bf.depedning on how well they do with their weights depends on whetjer I will need to stop.the cons in the hosp mentioned formula but I said no at the mo as I had a freezer full on expressed milk,altho this has gone donw since being home.
I love having the babies home with us and it all still seems so unreal and like we r babysitting for someone else!we are waiting to and them back lol.
Some nights we r lucky to have 3 hours but I don't mind even though we r both struggling with lack of sleep.
My sister stayed 2 nights ago to help for a night and she had the babies in the room with her.she was up all night and had about an hr lol she has nt offered since 

Hope everone is ok


----------



## sun dancer

Queenie lovely news for u and dh double trouble but u will enjoy every minute well done x x


----------



## marieclare

wooo hooo congrats queenie fab news xx


----------



## trickynic

Jule said:


> it all still seems so unreal and like we r babysitting for someone else!we are waiting to and them back lol


Jule - I felt like this for ages after the babies came home from neo-natal, it's so weird isn't it? Are you a member of TAMBA? They are running a neo-natal awareness week next week to try to make expectant mums of multiples more informed and aware of likelihood of their babies spending time on the ward. They've asked for pics and stories to include on their site and in their magazine. I've submitted mine and sent in pics of us doing cares through the incubator and kangaroo cuddles etc. Might be worth sharing your story if you have the time as I'm sure others would find it useful. Can be found here http://www.tamba.org.uk/Page.aspx?pid=366

/links


----------



## PixTrix

yay yay yahoo to Queenie, DH and twinnies!! Aw you know how happy I am for you and said there was a good chance of twinnies!! So thrilled cos I know its what you wanted. We are so going to have to meet up again now we've both had our scans, we've got celebrating to do!

How is everyone else?

Midwife phoned me yesterday and she is calling to do booking in appoint on Tues. She sounded really nice on the phone and said I would see consultant asap. I've got her mobile number which is reasuring to have a point of contact now that I'm discharged from the clinic. So excited, it feels like moving on to the new part of my journey and being like any other pregnant woman, if that makes sense!


----------



## kara76

Jule lovely to hear from you. Lol about your sister, I bet she's forgotton the early days with one babe let alone 2. Hope holly and aarons weight gain is good. 
I think those early weeks at home at are very strange and must be even stranger after so long is neonatal

Tric what a great thing to do. Well done you

Pix yay yay that's wonderful u have a meeting with ur mw

Afm tyler teething and developing so much every day now, tonight she used her fork all by herself, forks are often easier for babies as its easy to stab rather than scope. Had a few issues with luke and tbh I won't say too much but I'm not too happy and feeling fed up with him.
Tyler was dancing and muscial group tonight then playing at home, seems fave thing os throwing wet sand which includes bringing it inside lol little monster. She often puts a nappy on her head well tonight she decided to lay the nappy on the floor let head butted the floor....big ouch


----------



## PixTrix

big hugs Kara and if you feel you want to we can have a good chat on monday. Tyler is sounding such a delight, you're doing such an amazing job bringing her up, so can't wait to see her. Oops you can blame me for the sand lol oo big ouch to the head butt!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all


Queenie fantastic news about your two heartbeats. I hope that you and dh enjoy every moment of the pregnancy before the sleepless nights begin. I am so truely happy for you.


Pix great news about the mw, you can start enjoying your baby now. Hope you are not suffering with ms too much and that the other pg symptoms are staying away for you.


Kara sounds like you have your hands full with your little monkey. Such wonderful times to watch them grow from baby to a proper person (you know what I mean   )


Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone? 

Good I hope

Afm I'm feeling better today. Was proper ****** off last night. Luke is away all weekend and we have a busy weekend planned

Tyler now has her first car thanks to nanny and bampi. 

I have pmt and bad period pains which sucks big time. So bath and then chocolate for me later lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are feeling better, it's pants when you are on your own a lot. Bath and chocs sound like a good plan. Hope Tyler likes her new wheels.


Lovely to hear from you Jule, sounds like you are doing great. It must be wonderful to have them home, I hope that Holly and Aaron's weight gain improves.

Nic, I'll look out for you in the tamba magazine, good on you for doing that. Hey, you'll have to let me know what the duo aquapod is like, just seen your piccie, I am thinking of getting one for the boys when they are ready.

Great you have your appointment Pix, good that you will get to see cons soon.

Hope you had a lovely celebration yesterday Queenie 

afm, weaning is going well just taking it slowly with 1 meal at the mo but they ate quite a bit today.


----------



## Queenie1

morning all another lovely day.

just a quick question for you all. can you recommend a pregnancy book that you found good. also did any of you buy dh a pregnancy book, its dh's birthday at the end of the month and was thinking of getting him his own. any recommendations welcome.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning Queenie

I bought Double Trouble by Emma Mahoney - its kind of a chick lit style, so lacks a bit of detail. I read bits again about 3 months after the twins were born and it was funny thinking oh yeah that happened to me too. She goes on about getting a maternity nurse, doula etc etc, well great if you can afford it...., anyway if you ignore that then its quite a fun read. The  other book I bought was What to expect when you are expecting which I found really useful, it's a good reference book to dip into as and when you need as well as a good month by month guide and a chapter on multiples. I've passed that on to a friend now and when I dug it out to give to her realised how well thumbed it had got!
As for dh, I bought him the Haynes manual for baby (conception to 2 years). As well as being a bit of fun, it's actually really good, plain speaking and practical. It was interesting to read something from the guy's perspective too.


----------



## kara76

What to expect when its expecting is great and I also brought luke the haynes manual. 
The day by day pregnancy book by dr maggie blott is great and is the only book I've kept as its beautiful. Also rough guide to pregnancy is a funny read. Get them from amazon

Afm another brill 12hrs sleep in the ellard house and tyler wouldn't come in from the garden without her car! So is now sat watching mr tumble who is loves in the car!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you all had a good sleep. Sounds like the car is a real hit! Dylan woke up at midnight hungry, first time since 10 weeks old. Not sure how quick to up the solids, they've had one meal a day for the last week, wondering whether to do two this week or just keep at one for a few more days. Its all a bit random isn't it!


----------



## kara76

I had tyler on 3 meals a day after 2 weeks as she just loved eating so I went with it. I would up the solids and see, if the boys eat it great, let them guide u hun


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both. 

lol at tyler in her car. 

good luck sarah with the weaning.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Cheers Kara, I think they are ready for it so will give it a go
Thanks Queenie!


----------



## trickynic

Queenie - I recommend The Baby Whisperer for you and The Bloke's Guide to Pregnancy for DH. My husband said he found it useful and funny.


Sarah - we tried the Aqua Pod for the first time last night. I def wouldn't use it until the boys can sit up comfortably on their own. Evan was ok but we had to keep supporting Alys when we were washing her hair etc. Also, the seats are quite close together so their legs are touching. I may remove the mat and just have them sat on the seats a bit further apart in the bath tonight to see if that's better.


----------



## kara76

Baby whisperer a brilliant book for parenting , I read it once tyler had arrived as it all went over my head before the

Tric that's a great help for the bath, the piccie is well cute


----------



## kara76

Sarah hope the boys won't have sleep regression lol. I would give them as much solid as you think they want. 
What delights are they eating


----------



## SarahJaneH

I hope not, I'd be gutted! We've been really lucky they've slept so well it would be sods law. So far they've had purees of apple, pear, banana, butternut squash and sweet potato, sometimes mixed with baby rice. They liked the squash but it made the baby sick really evil lol. Yep,Dylan is still puke boy. Going to start mixing things now and maybe some green veg this week and also try finger foods I think.


----------



## kara76

I found greens with sweet pot really good and also cheese sauce was a godsend lol. Cucumber is a good finger food to start with through u will get a lot of waste but its great to use nasty gum too


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nic, I'll be interested to see how you get on with the seats on the aquapod then. Looks like it could be really handy when they can sit, it'll be a while yet. We have these little towelling seats on frames at the moment like mini sunloungers but the boys are getting too big for those.


----------



## Jule

Queenie stu had the expectant dads survival guide.everuthing you need to know by rob kemp.it was a really good book and was easy read stu really enjoyed this as it went through things week by week.I also had a week by week book but more in depth ill find out the name for you.we didn't get to the end of ours lol.

Wow kara tyler is a lucky girl having her 1st car.

Sarah weaning sounds like fun.can't believe your boys r old enough already.won't be long for us to start weaning as the consultant wants us to start at 17wks as the babies have very bad reflux.

Nic I must look at your pictures and see what the seat in the bath you are using.I will look at the site u put a link to as well.ill do it when I have pc on.

Pix how u feeling.
Queenie has the news sunk in that its 2

Hi sugar how r u? 

We r very busy but loving it and we have both babies in good routines so not so bad.


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Jule love the pics of Aaron and Holly on ********.  Glad things are settling for you all.

Kara glad Tyler is enjoying her car.

Nic the twins looked like they were having fun in their bath seat.  Elliot loves his too.

Sarah glad weaning is going well.

Queenie & Pix how are you?

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Jule glad your in a good routine and wow weaning isn't too far away

Claire hope your well

Afm luke is away til tonight so we had a girl weekend and had a mate bbq yesterday which was fun. Amazing how much fun tyler can have with a cup and a bowl of water, I'm fast realising that some of the best toys are free! Tyler is very busy and such fun, she really does light up my world. Off to parents soom for garden fun then dinner.
This heat is hard work on her though and she thankfully drinks loads. I'm still bf once in the morning and if she wakes. No signs of self weaning that morning feed but there were no signs when she dropped the afternoon feed so who knows, either way I'm more than happy to continue


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - we moved onto the Mothercare ergonomic bath supports after the fabric ones and the twins are only just growing out of them at 9 months. They are £14.99 new but you can have both of ours for a fiver each plus postage if you want. I was going to stick them on ebay this week. Take a look here - http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Ergonomic-Bath-Support/dp/B003154G9C?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_2&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-2&qid=1309707338&pf_rd_r=1K3J1T2NGP76DXKMXZD6&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_

/links


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hope your all ok after some more advice.

did any one dye their hair during the first trimester. have had a look about and was gonna use a non permanent dye that contains no amonia and no peroxide. ( dye will be brown to get rid of my greys)


----------



## claire1

Queenie I didn't as I had it done just before treatment.  But I remember taking to my friend (who's a hairdresser) and she said there was no problem with colouring hair, as very little is absorbed through the scalp.  You might just be a bit more sensitive than normal.

Hope your OK


----------



## Queenie1

thanks claire. i dyed mine before tx started but the grey is looking bad now. i did ask midwife and she said it was fine to do as it more to do with how pregnancy affects your hair and not that dyes affect the baby. thats why i thought if i went for a non permanent it would have less chemicals

hope you are well x


----------



## kara76

Hey queenie I used a wash in wash out later in pregnancy and it was fine. What claire says is true

Claire how r u?

Pix and sarah lovely to see you ladies today. Tyler was shattered and slept in the car then playtime in the garden.


----------



## claire1

A little better this week thanks, just hope they don't go back down.  I'm having problems with work, and mil isn't helping with comments, when she has Elliot   .  But looking for a childminder 2 mornings a week, to help reduce the stress she puts onto me.

How's Tyler?  Any more spots?

Queenie you should be OK with having a colour, I would go for a skin test before hand though.


----------



## Jule

Queenie I dyed my hair all thru pregnancy as I need to colour it every 10wks to cover greys.the dye doesn't touch the scalp so hair dresser advised it was ok and she just checked it more regularly as it can take quicker-think that's what she said.I had no problems


----------



## kara76

Oh no claire, work stress is a pain and sounds like ur mil is making life tricky, trying to take over?

Jule nice to see you online

yep tyler has more spots, they only seems to ever go for a few days! Weird


----------



## claire1

Yeah she does try to take over, the lastest one is trying to get us to put him into one particular school.  But we have a good one within 2 mins walking distance from our house.  It's really is hard work.  I wont get started about work, thats even worse, but union is on my side thankfully.

Oh no to more spots, have you asked for a referral to dermatology?

Jule how's things?


----------



## kara76

Claire that sounds like very hard work and somewhat pushy. I think this kind of thing happens a lot doesn't it? How work issues are sorted asap

I haven't been back to gp but will if she had a lot again! My saw hv again and not my usual one who had no idea and the other hv was very dismissive and asked why I was concerned when she is so happy and healthy! Umm dickhead lol I just wana know what.
She has developed some hard skin patches too like a little ezecma but atm I'm plastering her in suncream a lot and she's playing in water and sand


----------



## claire1

Kara ask GP for doublebase cream and bath gel, it really helps with dry skin.  And they use it a lot for skin problems, I use it and also put it on Elliot when he has a flare up.  I can always get you some samples if gp wont give.

Work is a pain, they need to save money, and when I asked to drop 7.5 hrs, they told me I could only do it if I still worked 5 days.  That really doesn't help me, as it just means me starting and finishing 1/2hour later/earlier.  I need to do it over 4 days instead, but they're really dragging their feet about it. I dont get home on time now so their plan wont make a bit of a diffenrence to us, other than less pay.  Never mind, hopefully it will be sorted soon.


----------



## PixTrix

Evening ladies. 

Queenie, I've got the same prob, it ain't good my roots are taking over lol

Hope things get easier for you soon Claire

Hows those lovely twins Jule?

Had a lovely day today, thank you ladies.
Kara Tyler was fab as usual, beautiful she is and getting taller! Thanks for the lift into town. Damn those spots. My nephew came out in prickly heat rash today. My mother was funny because my brother asked me to have a look and she started freaking in case I caught anything!

Sarah, Ioan and Dylan are proper handsome boys and have grown so much, enjoyed my cwtches

Woohoo midwife tomorrow, yay can then look forward to getting my 12 week scan date through!!


----------



## kara76

I use emollient cream on her as I used that in pregnancy but now I use diprobase on myself. Might have to ask about the gel but some sample would also be great.

I hope your work issue is sorted soon, shame they are being such pains must be so stressful for you so big hugs


----------



## kara76

Pix hope mw goes well , please text me as I'm out all day again lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Kara, take a look at this link, it is a cream that the local dog rescues use on severe skin conditions. One of the volunteers said that her husband used it on his bad excema and it worked wonders where no other cream had worked!

http://manytearsrescue.webs.com/aromesse.htm

/links


----------



## trickynic

Kara - Alys has bad eczema patches at times and dry skin in general. We've tried loads of different creams, including steroid creams but I found the best thing in keeping it bay is Johnsons Baby Butter! You can get it from Tesco. I just put it on her morning and night and she hasn't had any further problems. The hard patches you were talking about could be fungal infections - Alys had them on her ankles and did need a prescription for that.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Pix hope mw goes well

Tric deffo not anything fungal, being an  eczema suffer myself if it is eczeme is very very mild, I'm having a big flare up at the moment and on strong steriod cream ,tyler has small patches of dryness, no crackinf of the skin or thickness just patches on dry skin that could be  eczema or could just be a little bit of dryness 

How are you and the twins? When do u return to work?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, it was fab! The MW and student were lovely and shared a love of dogs so that was nice as Suzie was all over them lol I am so excited to have my yellow hand held notes!! Also got a folder to go through with regards to the antenatal screening tests and a complete guide to pregnancy book to read at leisure! DP thinks its lovely that I'm sounding so happy singing around the house!! For the life of me though, I couldn't do a urine sample and still can't wee so will have to keep an eye on that, I expect another joy of a retroverted uterus lol Got next MW appoint 23rd Aug and will get my consultant and scan appoint through soon!!

Sorry a very me post, but I am on cloud 9 lol hope everyone is good today!


----------



## kara76

Yay yay bet it feels even more real now. Wonderful

Afm just come out of docs, tyler has a rash which got worst over this morning and was sore to touch so tooke her down and its a reaction to the mmr


----------



## PixTrix

def getting a bit more real. Poor Tyler, is there anything that can help with the soreness?


----------



## trickynic

Hiya, twins are fine thanks Kara but getting a real handful so I'm feeling exhausted most of the time! Evan is almost crawling so I need to get baby-proofing this weekend. We're also having carpet laid as it's hard for him to crawl on our laminate flooring. He now has 4 teeth but they don't seem to bother him that much. Alys is still gummy! but seems to be getting over her little feeding tantrums so that's good. 


Oh and I'm going back to work on August 22nd. My maternity leave ended mid June and I am now on annual leave as I saved it all last year. Nice to have some money coming in at last!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Thanks for a lovely day yesterday ladies, was really nice to catch up. Tyler is changing so quickly. Ioan and Dylan say thanks for the cuddles   

Hope Tyler's rash clears up soon poor thing. Bloomin jabs...


Pix, you are looking fab and so pleased to hear your mw appt went well, bet it is seeming more real now, so exciting!

Claire, sorry you are having hassle at work and with mil, hope things settle down for you soon   

Jule, hope you are all ok

Nic, sounds like Alys and Evan are doing well, ah baby proofing, we've got all that to come. Thanks for thinking of us about the bath supports, I think we'll just manage with what we have for now, they're both getting far too wriggly to stay put!

Queenie, enjoy having your hair done. Hope you are feeling ok

afm, weaning going ok, loving the faces they pull. Having my hair cut tomorrow, an hour of me time yay!


----------



## kara76

I am livid. Had my mum on the phone in tears. My darling younger bro with 5 kiddies asked them to babysit and my mum couldn't say yes or no til she got her rota so he was stroppy anyway they haven't seen then since april and were told to leave that night and it now transpires that they were asked to leave because my dad pushed the youngest of their children away, she is a little brat and because myself and tyler arrived and the attention was on us!

He told my mum that they were not welcome to go down on sunday when its one of the kids birthday as they have spoken to the kids and they are upset cause they haven't seen them and they also hate my dad their bampi and then said all attention is now on tyler etc etc etc

I am ****ing livid that my mum is so upset and sure my dad is strict but always has been and if tyler ever said she hated her bampi I would give her a right telling off

I just feel so so bad for my parents and my bro and sil have seemed to forget my parents have looked after all 5 kids while they have been aboard twice and cared for them over night from an early age, helped them with money etc etc etc the list goes on


----------



## SarahJaneH

Big hugs Kara, that's really bad. It's horrible when your parents are upset, sounds like a case of the big green eyed monster which is really unfair on you Tyler and your parents


----------



## VenusInFurs

Well....silly me didn't click 'notify' on this topic so I am waaaay behind!!  

Kara:  How awful that your brother and sil are being so hurtful towards your parents, and bringing Tyler into it!  Sounds like jealousy to me too.  Sounds like they're only in touch now coz they need a favour!  I'd be livid too.

I have a CS date for next Wed, 13th July when I will be 37+3!!!  We're so excited!!  The cons wants them out as they've shown no growth since my last scan....I'm still on monitoring til Wed....but personally, I think it's all to do with error in the measurements as I'm having so many scans and the boys are getting too big to get accurate results.  Thankfully, the cons no longer thinks they'll be 8lb each so I'm hoping for nice healthy 6-7lbers   

Hope everyone is doing ok!  Do you still have meet ups coz I'd like to come along to one.  Jo usually keeps me updated but haven't heard of one for a while now.


----------



## claire1

Kara hope things settle with your brother.  Can you pm me your address so I can post those samples to you.

Venous great news on section date, not long now till you get to meet our boys.

We really should re start the meets up, as we haven't had one in ages.  shall we suggest some dates?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone.

How are you today Kara. Hope you have a nice time with your mum and she is feeling happier. Damn your brother, you know my views on this!!    Has Tylers rash settled?

Aw bet Ioan's and Dylan's faces are a picture trying all the new delights Sarah, great fun

How are you doing Queenie, scan getting closer. You'll see so much more, it will be fab. Will look forward to seeing the pics!

Happy baby proofing nic, you'll have to have eyes everywhere soon, just wait until they are both going in opposite directions!

Hope things are settling down for you Claire

Wow Venus, you get to meet your little chappies next week, exciting stuff!

I had a lovely morning watching my nephew in his end of year performance, he was fab! Wasn't a good start, I was wretching all the way down in the car with DP going green before he pulled over in a panic cos he thought I was going to vomit in the car lol Then I had my parents telling me where the loo's were in the school as they caught me wretching while we were waiting for the children to come out and I thought I was being discreet lol Made it through though and a sausage mcmuffin and a hot choc sorted me out on the way home pmsl yay my little one is making he/she known and I love it lol well I'd be lying if I said I was loving feeling sick, but its all in a good cause lol 10 weeks on friday and my little embie will become a feotus, yeeha! Going to be watching the post every day now awaiting my scan date!


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone

Tric we have laminate and a rug and omg thank god we do as I leave tyler nappyless a lot lol. She commando crawled first. Happy baby proofing. We didn't do a great deal in the end but stair gates a must. Can't believe ur maternity has finished

Venus how so a week today you will be mummies how wonderful, are u excited? Scared? Both

Sarah how's the strange coloured puke lol. Any finger food yet?

Pix happy feeling pukey 

Queenie u feel yucky too?

Claire how are things?
Will pm you later from laptop. Thank u. Good idea about meets! I could only spend a short amount of time at the harvester as tyler just would not stay still lol. Anyone fancy a trip down west to folly farm?

Afm tyler has tooth number 7 with number 8 coming fast behind. She woke twice last night too


----------



## kara76

morning everyone

how is everyone today?

afm the rash continues and tyler has it under her arm which is very sore, she woke 3 times last night plus teething. she seems fine in herself, im gona nip into clinic later to see what hv says. i do think i need to get some allergy testing done as shes had rashes on and off for 2months....not normal

i am still really annoyed with my brother and im gona drop a card into his work for my niece as i cant go there as i have an ff babies christening on the day and to be honest i can be bother to go out of my way to go there when i know i wont keep my mouth shut. i just feel its so unfair on his kids and my parents. you see my bro and wife expect my parents to want to babysit all the time, Even though they both work full time......hello dont have 5 kids if you wana go out on the **** all the time! bloody fertilie people lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Kara, sounds like a good plan at least you will avoid any arguments on your nieces birthday. Hope your mum and dad are ok. Good luck at clinic, hope you can get some answers about Tylers rash and she's better soon

Sounds like a lovely morning with your nephew Pix, well apart from the puking. If you want to make it more interesting, eat some blueberries, the boys had some yesterday and their puke went pink....   

Claire yes it would be good to have another meet soon, I haven't been to one for ages.

Venus, how exciting, good luck for next week! 

All ok here, boys are loving their food.  Just sat here watching wright stuff extra, Zita West is on answering fertility questions and Gabby Logan presenting so should be interesting.


----------



## kara76

I'm heading back to docs at 5pm and atm I'm stuck in narberth as I got tylers car seat strap twisted and can't untwist it, my hands are bleeding and I wanted to cry! Feeling well fed up now. Hv doesn't know what rash is but said to look for spots in the mouth which I think she has! She deffo has a bad mouth ulcer. 
I'm sat in a cafe and just wana cry tbh, I feel fed up, exhausted and just want some answers. Sorry


----------



## trickynic

awwww Kara I feel bad no-one was around to reply to you when you were feeling so down! Belated hugs! Hope you manage to get this rash sorted out ASAP


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara sorry you are having a rubbish day. Just seen the pics of Tyler's rash, poor poppet. Hope the antibiotics help, big hugs xxx


----------



## jo1985

kara just seen ** and it looks alot like measles , which i suppose the doc wud had said if he thought it and she be poorly too but in my experienc id say  that or allergic reaction- but wehatever it is i hope if goes soon.

ps soz u ve had such a sh*t day hopetoms is better xx

hoi to all


----------



## claire1

Kara I agree the pics do look like some kind of allergy.  Will get those samples in the post for you. Have you tried giving her baby prition to help, they should calm down if an allergy.  I would deffo ask for refferal now, for allergy testing etc, as they're not getting any better.

Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Well we went back to the docs and saw the same doctor who we saw on tuesday which was helpful. She said it wasn't typical of anything she knows, bits look like measles, bits like allergy and some bit like start of pox! She has given anti b s as it mite be sun cream blocking the hair follicles and then the follicles becoming infected. If it get worst or we get some symtoms to go straight back.I asked about allergy testing and they don't tend to do tests this young as allergies can come and go.

I also got very confused about her jabs and was sure she has missed one but they have all relevant records but I can't for the life of me remember having 4 lots of jabs. I've lost the plot I sweat

Oh tyler hates these meds to and I have to say they taste gross 

How is everyone?


----------



## trickynic

If it makes you feel any better Kara, you weren't the only one having a crap day yesterday. I was on my way to Swansea with the twins to see my mum for her birthday. It was lamping it down and I had my windscreen wipers on full pelt on the M4 - could hardly see anything - and my windscreen wipers packed in!! I was suddenly blinded and had to try to make my way over to the hard shoulder from the fast lane using just my mirrors! I was crapping myself. Felt really unsafe on the hard shoulder as visibility was so poor and loads of lorries going past and couldn't get the babies out of the car. RAC took 40 mins to get to me but because I was crying on the phone to them, they sent a police officer to come and wait with me which made me feel better. Once the rain had calmed down,  I then had to be escorted by the police down the hard shoulder at 20 mph to get to the next junction as they thought it would be safer there. Couldn't fix my car on the roadside so had to call DH out of school to collect the twins so that the car could be taken to the garage. Now I'm stuck without a car until Tues! Oh well, at least we're all safe. I was so shaken up by it all, it was horrid   .


----------



## kara76

Sounds very scary tric. Thank god for the police. Hope your not getting cabin fever stuck at home lol. 

Afm I've been home all day apart from dropping nieces card into my bros work, thankfully he wasn't there as I would of had to say something. Tyler slept for 2 and half hours this morning which isn't like her, maybe the anti b are knocking her about

Claire thank you so much for the tx I really apperiate it

Pix and queenie how are you


----------



## claire1

Kara no problems, it's nice to be able to help, I'm always here for nursey advise   .

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

soprry been awol for a while, have been so busy in school last week with our inspection. it has been very stressful and hard work. have been shattered every night after school. hae another busy week have to go on 2 school trips and sports day and a night out with work. will be so glad to finish work and have a rest 

i'm doing ok nauseous has definatley started. even started to heave in the car on the way home on friday. finding that a bit of ginger biscuit helps. dh has been away all week so have been spoilt and have had tea at my parents everyday and then mum does my gestone jab and then i go home. dh is away for another week. cant wait for him to come home now - although my house is a lot tidier with him away. lol

have ordered a pregnancy book for me and one for dh. thanks for all your suggestions.

have been reading about nt scans etc. not sure what to do yet. can i check with you all with twins i can only have an nt scan without bloods. has anone had this done with twins. 

sorry for no personals will have a read back. hi to everyone. x


----------



## trickynic

Hi Queenie - I wasn't offered the NT scan or bloods screening as I was told it was too unreliable with twins. This was at IVF Wales Cardiff.


----------



## PixTrix

Just a quicky to wish a special mummy to be a happy birthday. Happy birthday Queenie!

I'll be back!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh happy birthday Queenie, hope youve enjoyed and relaxed because you might be a bit busy next year! x


----------



## kara76

Queenie I didn't know it was ur birthday so happy birthdau. 
Bloods aren't done with twins as it gives a false reading but u can have a nt scan which will measure the fluid at the back of the neck and this will determing the risk of downs, edwards sydrome and something else. We had ours at the spire in cardiff and dr beetie ...wrong spelling is highly experience in foetal medicine as are his staff. Ours cost 180quid! For me we would of had an amnio if the risk came back high. Luke felt different and we ended up having a very indept heart to heart about it all

How is everyone?

We are great, been to folly farm and now is bedtime so will be back later lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all.

have had a great birthday, just so happy being pregnant and having a birthday has made such a difference. have not enjoyed other birthdays. didn't mind being 39 today. 

kara glad you had a good time at folly farm.


----------



## Swans72

Happy Birthday Queenie x


----------



## Jule

Happy belated birtheday queenie.
I had an nt scan as u can't have bloods as kara said.the bloods are not done because if they come back raised they wouldn't know which twin that was.
For twins an nt scan is £200 at the spire in cardiff.dr beatie does all the twin scans himself and is very thorough we were very pleased and he gives u the likelihood in percentage and shows u a graph of each twins chances of having 3 things.I can't remember the 3rd thing he tests for either.
I chose to have it cause like kara I would have had the amnio but its personal choice,he does the amnio as well then if needed.

Anyone heard from marie?has she had the baby?

How is everyone?

Emma is it this wed u r due a section if so good luck.

Sarah how's the weaning going?

Tric how r your 2 they must have grown loads since we saw them last.

Taffy r u still lurking!!??if so how are u and morgan.

Andi and sam how r u both?

Kara glad tylers rash has cleared.

Pix how r u feeling?not long til your 12 wk scan now.

Anyone else sorry I missed u I'm falling asleep,been up since 5!!


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone

Jule lovely to see you and family the other day. Holly and aaron are gorgeous

How is everyone? 

Just posted on the meet up thread. Would love a meet up but for me it needs to be child friendly as tyler is proper hectic and wouldn't sit still for longer than 5mins lol


----------



## kara76

Might have spoken too soon. Tyler has 2 fresh spots! Damn it.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks jule nice to hear of a twin pregnancy having a nt scan. look forward to meeting your little ones soon.

pix how are you. hope you get a 12 week scan date soon. 

hi kara how are you and tyler. 

afm can i take fibergel for consitipation whilst pregnant. i'm 8 weeks. my lactolose says to take with caution during first 3 months of pregnancy.


----------



## kara76

Yes fibregel is safe throughout pregnancy. It helps push things along where lactolose softners.


----------



## claire1

Queenie Happy Birthday for yesterday.  Yeah fibergell is OK, don't take senna.

Kara I managed to post those samples today (sorry took a while to get them), so yo should get them tomorrow.  Bath her in one and then cover her with the cream twice a day.  Hopefully it will help   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

kara sorry to hear the spots are back. they are a blimin nusience to you both. hope the creams help.

thanks both i have bought some fibergel so will take one tonight. 

so can't wait to finish school. finding work tiring now and the drive home roll on summer hols.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Happy birthday for yesterday Queenie! I spoke to the sonographer at the nhs 12 wk scan and he said that they did check the nuchal fold and if there had been any concerns I would be referred to Cardiff. I didn't go for the nt scan and as the others said bloods are inaccurate. Prunes might get things moving for you, but they are gross...

Lovely to see some of you ladies at the weekend. Holly and Aaron are beautiful Jule x

Sorry to hear the spots are back Kara, what a pain. Hope Tyler is ok. Did she enjoy Folly Farm?

Venus, good luck for tomorrow!

Claire, hope you are ok

Nic, how's the dressmaking baby clothes going?
The boys were 6 months old yesterday, where the heck did that go? Weaning going ok here, no outright refusals yet!


----------



## kara76

Happy half a year dylan and ioan

Jule yeah claire has had a little boy. She hasn't posted on ff yet so hope she pops on soon


----------



## spooks

congrats queenie, just seen your news   
I think there's been loads more bumps to babies since my last post so a big hello to all the new mummies and babies          
love to everyone else


----------



## trickynic

Hiya Sarah - the sewing is going well although slowly as I'm only managing to get anything done in the evening. I've made 3 outfits so far and have also started making PVC bibs in retro prints. I've been using the twins as models and road-testers! Hopefully should get some stuff on ebay soon   .


----------



## PixTrix

sorry for the lack of personals but just wanted to pop in to say I may not be around much as going to have a lot going on. DP's father is having a rough few days and to be honest hasn't really made much of a recovery since being out of hospital and tomorrow my brother goes in for his op. But will certainly post when I get a chance and will be thinking of you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Pix, sorry that DP's father isn't recovering so well, hope things improve soon. Wishing your brother all the very best for his op, fingers crossed xxx

Nic, I'm impressed you are getting anything done in the evening, I just flop on the sofa lol! Look forward to seeing your handiwork. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Pix big hugs hun. Hope things settle and ur bros op goes well

Tric send us a link when u get stuff on ebay, would love to see some

Sarah must meet soon

Afm tyler had a high temp last night which worried me and in the end I got her up gave her calpol and fell asleep on my bed til midnight. She has refused breakfast but that's a bit of a pattern atm.


----------



## marieclare

Hiya ladies hope all is well, pix hope things get better with dp dad and everything, great to hear about mw its so exciting isnt it.  queenie glad you are feeling sick, if thats not too mean! in england they do nt scans on the nhs and mine came back high risk so we did go for amnio with dr beattie at the spire. he was fab and would highly recommend him. 

As kara said i had a little boy Zac Benjamin on 5th july (his due date by dating scan that me and dh played hell to get changed to 11th which was correct for ivf dates lol). he is the first baby born from a fresh ivf cycle at crmw so a very special little boy for lots of reasons. hes absolutely perfect and i am loving it.
we were lucky to have an uncomplicated natural birth, i was already 4cm when we got to hospital and i then laboured in the pool with g&a, and ended upngetting out to push and he was born at 9.46 weighing 6lbs 9. i had a small tear which was stitched. also very lucky to get 2nights in hospital so we got lots of help with feeding so i have managed to exclusively bf so far and it seems to be going well. 

i cant describe how amazing it feels to be a mum at last , massive good luck to all the bumps its the best thing ever xx


----------



## kara76

Marie does that mean crmw babies are good at being born. So lovely to hear from you. Zac looks gorgeous. 
Yay girl your a mummy yay yay its the best thing ever


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say congratulations Marieclare, Zac is a special little boy indeed x


----------



## Queenie1

huge congratulations marieclare. congrats on the birth of your son. what a lovely name. so glad all went well. congratulations on being a mummy. 

pix sorry to hear dp fathers is not recovering well.   hope your brothers op goes well tomorrow will be thinking of him and you.   

thanks spooks. hope you are well.


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations MarieClare! It's rare that IVF babies behave themselves during labour so glad to hear a positive story for a change!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Marieclare! That's wonderful news and so glad to hear all went smoothly, yay!
Hope Tyler's temp gone down Kara, yep let's catch up again soon, will text x
Hope you are feeling ok Queenie


----------



## jo1985

wana send my congrats to venus she has had her boys handsome to. X


----------



## trickynic

Aah congratulations Venus!!!


----------



## claire1

Congrats to Marieclare and Venus


----------



## PixTrix

yay yay to Claire and Venus congratulations ladies wonderful news

How is everyone today?

Thanks everyone for thinking of me. DP is down with his father at the mo and sent a message to say he's very confused so I sent a message back to ask him to write a cheque for the 10,000 he promised us lol he knows I'm only joking but trying to keep things light as DP is convinced he's going to loose him, but I think he's going to here for a while yet but he will need a lot of care.

My brother was due to go for his op at 2.30 so we will be on edge over the next few hours waiting for news that the surgery has gone well  and that he is in high dependency recovering. Praying so hard that there will be a good outcome. We know there is going to be nerve damage due to the tumour being on his spine, but so hope the damage is limited.

I'm being lazy today on the couch watching knocked up! Been quite short of breath with stitch type pain low down on the left so using it as an excuse to do nothing!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Venus how did it go and what weights are you boys?

Pix hope your bros op goes well

Afm we are having our first ever real nappy day! So far so good. Tyler is a little out of sorts still, not eating too great and still has a little temp. I'm shattered as went out last night. Can't be arsed but should do some housework as house is a tip


----------



## jo1985

karavenus weights off boys r leo 6lbs 3.5 and che is 6lbs 7 .


----------



## kara76

Aww good weight. Thanks jo


----------



## PixTrix

Yay well done on the real nappies kara. Were you oh the shandy last night lol hope Tyler picks up soon bless her. 

Great weights Venus.

We just got a call brother went down for op at 2.20 and he now in recovery they going to keep him there an extra hour cos he vomiting so much he will then be going to the high dependency unit. THink it 3 days he got to lie completely flat for before starting intensive physio so be a while before we know how well its gone.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Emma on your boys

Pix - wishing your brother a speedy recovery


----------



## kara76

Pix glad to hear ur bro is out of his op


----------



## claire1

Ladies a quick question for those that bottle fed.  When did you stop sterilising bottles and dummies?

Pix glad your brother is OK

Venus good weights.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jo1985

claire most families i have woked with have stopped stealising at year old when they changed onto cows milk etc . if thats any help, how is elliot?? hi to everyone else hope all is ok with babies and toddlers xx


----------



## kara76

I stopped at just over 6months. Of course I washed everything well but no sterilsing


----------



## claire1

Thanks ladies.  Think I'm gonna use the tablets we have then stop.  We've tried Elliot on cow's milk this week (at hv suggestion  ) and he really doesn't like it.  I think he may be following me, as I really don't like the taste of milk.  We've even tried making milkshakes with strawberries, but no go.

Jo he's OK thanks he's almost as tall as me   , really he's 2 1/2 foot tall, think I should stop putting him in compost at night   .  We have tooth number 2, his top gum looks really bumpy, so more maybe on the way.  How are you?

Kara how's Tyler's rash?


----------



## kara76

Claire its amazing how tall they get isn't it. Is work ok now? And mil?

Tyler rash has all gone, gona stop the anti bs tomorrow I think, it doesn't say how long to take for so I'm assuming 7 days well maybe I will call docs first


----------



## jo1985

ah wow claire he going to be a tall lad , i ok thanks waitin 4 second go and tryin to loose my last aht weight hardest bit to get rid off tho


----------



## claire1

Yeah they tend to give a 7 day course, it may be worth checking first.  Hopefully the rash will stay away.

Works much the same, not getting anywhere with reducing my hours, so may start thinking about looking for a new job with less hours over less days.  Mil is still a pain in the   , the sooner we get Elliot to a childminder 2 mornings a week the better.  Just trying to ignore her now.

Tell me about it Jo, the last bit is the harderst. I really need to get back onto my diet, I think I've put most of the weight I'd lost back on.  Keep at it, hope you wont have to wait too long.


----------



## Jule

Just a quickie to say a big congratulations to marieclare and venus on the birth of your babies.hope u r both feeling ok.

Claire the recommendation is to sterilise bottles and dummies until 1yr old and bowls and spoons until 6 months.

Pix hope things go well for your brother and he makes a full recovery,also hope dp dad improves xx 

Will post more tom I'm knackered and need to put my head down before babies wake


----------



## PixTrix

Sounds like Elliot will be towering over you Claire!

Glad Tylers rash has gone Kara. Usually 7-10 days for a course of antibiotics, be worth checking with doc first as so important to take the entire course even if rash has gone. Be interesting to see if rash stays away now.

It was so lovely to see you Sunday Jule and meet your beautiful Aaron and Holly. Hope you manage some rest before they wake!

thanks ladies whilst very groggy and not making much sense my brother was able to phone my mother tonight and my SIL said he wasn't as bad as she thought he would be so that is great. Lots of prayers now that he makes a good recovery and is able to stand and walk when they are ready to attempt physio. We will hear more of how well the op went when my parents visit tomorrow.

Well I am so excited to have my scan and consultant date for 22nd July - bang on 12 weeks. Well we'll see what they date me as and I'm sure I'll be saying I know exactly when it all happened lol It was originally 3rd August by which time I'd be almost 14 weeks and will have ran out of clexane which stressed me no end!! so my mw managed to rearrange it for me, she is really lovely and helpful.


----------



## marieclare

great news on the apt pix. watch out we made a big fuss about our dating scan not being right, eventually managed to get them to change my due date back to the ivf dates. then zac arrived on his original due date anyway lol


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Pix as u know I'm chuffed your scan is sorted

Claire shame work stuff isn't sorted and mil is still a pain

Jule how's u

Queenie have u broken up now? 

Marie how are u and lovely zac

Venus hope u get time to pop on and say hi

Afm called doc and tyler has to finish the bottle of anti bs so a good dose lol. I'm shattered today, bit of a restless night and tyler is non stop all day now. Work would be easier. Think I'm gona have to get a job a couple of evenings a week if possible. She is sat cuddling my back atm , such a sweetheart. I can't imagining loving anyone or anything more and I m sure she feels the same about rex lol.
Real nappies going great and today she's done 2 poos and 1 wee in a potty


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning everyone


Venus, big congrats on the birth of your boys! Great names and weights, hope you are all doing well

Great news you have your scan date Pix, not long to go. I hope your brother is recovering well and you had good news when he saw the physio. 


Jule, hope you are managing to catch some sleep hun


Ah bless Tyler, glad the rash has gone. Sounds like she is keeping you very busy Kara

Sorry you are still having work and mil trouble Claire. Sounds like Elliot is going to be a big lad

Marie, hope you and Zac are doing well

Sam, Andi, how are you getting on?

Nic, how are the babybells?

Queenie, enjoy the school hols, will be good to have some rest I am sure, I remember being totally whacked in the first trimester.

We are trying to get a holiday booked for September somewhere in Devon we think, can't wait. Ioan has started to roll around the living room, they are itching to get on the move properly. Half of me is very excited, the other half is dreading it lol.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah devon sounds lovely. We are hoping to go to butlins. I've waited so so long to go lol

Afm omg tyler is a sod atm lol so funny. Last night she crawled out the dog flap and was down the garden , all in 20seconds. She wouldn't go to bed til 10pm and I think it cause luke put her down for 2 nights as I was out and she tends to fall asleep downstair with him and partly because she spent a lot of yesterday in pushchair so wasn't tired so now it seems we need to walk her everywhere but at least she holds my hand now. She said key and duck yesterday. I was keeping track of words etc but I can't anymore on her memory box will be the size of a house by the time she's 18 lol 

How's everyone

Pix and sarah u up for another meet soon?


----------



## kara76

Hiya how is everyone?

Pix countdown the 12 week scan woo hoo

Queenie how's you

Afm I'm having a second month of mid cycle bleeding so think I'm gona have to go back to docs! Damn it

We have been to folly farm which was great but shattered now as tyler was a monkey, up at 130 then at 4am and didn't go back to sleep til 6am so was tossing and turning in bed with us.yet she is full of beans and we are shattered lol little devil! Teething I think


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post

congrats venus on your baby boys. well done. hope you are all doing well.

marieclare hope you are both well.

hi kara sounds like tyler had a lovely day and is full of energy. hope your well and your find a job soon. 

hi claire, nic, sarah, andi, sam, jule

pix thinking of you and your brother and father in law. so excited for you about your scan this week.

afm. sorry not been around lately. its been a busy 2 weeks with inspection, dh being away, going to mum;s for tea and jab every day. plus i am getting very tired once i'm home from work. still have the nauseous which when anyone asked if i have it they say yay! apart from that i am fine, clothes are getting a little tight and uncomfortable can't wait to be able to wear proper maternity wear and have a bump to show off. i have another 3 days in work then scan on thursday (so excited about scan can't wait to see smokey and the bandit again) then off to spain on the tuesday. can't wait although my cousin has just come back and said the heat is unbearable!!


----------



## trickynic

Queenie and Pix, good luck for your scans this week - so exciting!!


Things are all go this end - Evan is now crawling around so we've had to invest in a playpen so that I can leave the room every now and then. He's got 4 teeth and his hair is going curly like mine!! Poor lad. Alys still has no teeth but is now sitting up on her own and is jabbering away saying mama, dada, nana, and bamps. It's so funny how babies develop differently. They stayed with my parents all day yesterday and overnight so DH and I went to see Harry Potter in the afternoon and then went out on the razz in the evening with some friends. I got quite drunk and have been feeling hungover all day but soooo worth it! This week is DH's last week in school until the summer hols and then we have 4 weeks together until I return to work - it's going to be so lush   


Hope everyone else is well


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie bet you can't wait til thursday. Spain sounds so nice

Tric are the twins going to nusery when u return to work?

Afm omg teething is extreme atm and I can see its really hurting. I also think the terrible 2 has come early lol omg strops of what, sorry but its so funny watching my little girl express the fact she doesn't wana do something lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Poor Tyler with the teething, hope they come through soon Kara. I know what you mean about laughing when we shouldn't. Dylan keeps blowing raspberries when he has a mouth full of food and its v funny but I know I shouldn't encourage it! Hope you can get some answers from the doc about the bleeding hun.

Good luck for Thursday Queenie!

Bet it was nice to have a day off Nic. I find it fascinating how the boys do things differently or at different times but then with some things end up meeting in the middle again.

Hope you are ok Pix, thinking of your bro.

Think we are going to go to the Royal Welsh on Wednesday, hope it doesn't rain....


----------



## SarahJaneH

PS girls - any tips on when to drop milk feeds. The boys are now on 3 small meals a day and I am still bf at roughly 7am, 11am, 3pm and 7pm. They don't seem that fussed about 11am and 3pm but still take some if offered. Not sure when to stop offering given that milk should still be the main source and wondering whether to drop one of these to go down to 3 times a day. God this weaning is confusing...still at least they both have big farmer type appetites!


----------



## kara76

Oh yes the big weaning minefield. I let tyler drop feeds as a when and didn't go down to 3 feeds til around 1 as milk is so very important and food is fun til 1 and they get most good stuff from milk.

U could always not offer and see what happens but also make sure they are getting the recommend enough and remember all dairy can be classed toward the daily amount.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - I think it was around this time that I dropped my two down to 3 milk feeds a day - 7am, 3pm, and 7pm. They need to be having between 400-600ml milk until they are one so as long as they are eating plenty at mealtimes, they should be able to cope with 3 bottles. I think I could probably drop the one at 3pm as they don't look for it but then they wouldn't be getting enough milk. Well done you on breastfeeding two this long!!


Kara - yes the twins are going into nursery 4 days a week and DH's parents are having them one day. I'm going back full time as it is easier to drop hours in work if I find it too hard than it would be to increase them later down the line. 


See you tomorrow Claire


----------



## claire1

Sarah Elliot dropped the 3pm one himself, he just refused to take it.  We make sure he gets enough milk by making sure we use it for porradge, and we've also increased the ml's of the night feed.  Just go with what the boys want, I've always found that worked for me.

Yeah Nic see you tomorrow, looking forward to it now   

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

This is one of the main issues with bf is you never know how much they are getting. Tyler dropped all feeds herself and is down to bf morning, cows milk at night plus any night feeds, yep she's waking again

Claire and nic that's wonderful you girl are getting together

Afm well my little monster has been just that today, wow big time strops, refusing to put nappy on, getting really crossed with me as I wouldn't let her climb on the table. Daddy was looking at me as if to say your too hard but yep I am hard on her but I don't wana end up with a brat that gets everything her way. Tyler get very angry if she wants to do something and I don't allow it, strong willed just like me and I'm sure we will have many battles to come but I shall win the war lol. 
She is fast and I mean fast really becoming a little person! She get frustrated when she can't explain what she wants so I tell her to show me which she does. Tonight yet again we let her out side in the rain to play for 10mins as she wanted to go out and I see no harm in being an outside girl, I always make a point of telling her how long she can be out for more to get me into good parenting habits. As you can tell I do all the parenting in this house. I get showered with kisses and cuddles and strops atm! Such such fun and today is the first day I actually felt stressed by it and shut her in the hall, for a matter of seconds then shouted through the door are you ready to put your nappy on to which tyler replied yes and in she came and laid down so I could.

Oh how the baby stage is easy pesy lol. Watch out twinny mums the real fun has yet to start.


----------



## trickynic

Oh God, thanks Kara! lol


Have you considered doing baby sign language classes? The older babies on the course I go to (around Tyler's age) have really got the hang of it and their parents say it has made a huge difference with their behaviour because they can now tell them what they want instead of getting frustrated. Although my two are a bit young to be able to do a lot of the signs, I can tell they are taking it in and Evan has started signing "more" and "milk" a couple of times - it's so cool! We go to Sing and Sign but they don't appear to run any classes in West Wales. Maybe there are other similar courses near you? I really recommend it


----------



## kara76

No classes here but I do a little signing at home when I remember

Tyler can do more, drink, gone, hug, baby, come here, points ar what she wants. Recently she has been signing house. I'm a little lazy with it as I forget all the time. Most of the time I ask what she wants and she takes me and shows me, it when I say no to something the problem arises lol. No tyler you can climb on the table...mega strop...no tyler you can't have my purse and camera...mega strop on 
She's learning so fast and from 12months has made a massive leap development wise. My neighbour has a baby 5 weeks younger, her third child and says tyler is well ahead and a real bright spark which is nice to hear cause of course I think that lol


----------



## kara76

Real nappies are going well but bloody impossible to put on quick! Maybe practice makes perfect


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the advice ladies, I think it won't be long before we are down to 3 a day. Dylan in particular can't get food in fast enough lol and I'm trying to get the dairy in when I can. Nic, I never thought at the start I'd carry on as long with the bf but I've been very lucky its worked out - I will be glad to cut down a little although probably miss it once it stops completely. You're right Kara it is tricky as you never know how much they get and Dylan still pukes too!

Shame there's no sing and sign in w wales, I fancied that and had a look for somewhere recently. There is a dvd though but I do like the idea of a class. All the boys get at the moment is Mr Tumble...

Have a nice get together Claire and Nic

Kara sounds like you are having fun with Tyler - she definitely is a bright spark. I think it is always the way that mum is bad cop....when I was a kid if Dad had to tell us off we knew we'd really gone too far. Big up to you on the real nappies - I feel v guilty when I put my bin bags out every week but I think I would have gone nuts if I'd tried to do that as well. I might give it a go later on like you have though.


----------



## kara76

Mr tumble is loved and I mean loved in our house.

I brought a couple of signimg books and we do signs to music at melodies.

No way would the nappies I have coped with bf poos and I'm sure I would have given up if I used them before now as they are bulkier and more tricky to use as the one I use are 3 piece ones but thankfully tyler rarely poos in a nappy now

Great the boys are eating well. Have u tried any finger food yet? Last melodies this week til sept so maybe start coming in september hun if u fancy it?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mr Tumble is ace but I can't help thinking about a comedy act I saw a few years ago. This guy's act was a drunken childrens entertainer who was really bitter and twisted and downed special brew on stage whilst telling really inappropriate stories with scary puppets. It was v funny and I keep thinking Mr Tumble has an evil alter ego lol

That sounds good about Melodies kara, would be nice to come along at the start of a new term.

We've tried a bit of finger food but not much, cucumber sticks and toast with philly on - philly went down really well, but boys just sucked it off and left soggy bread for the dog...

My tip for the day....don't put breast pads in the washing machine...especially not in a darks wash....


----------



## kara76

Lol I can imagine! I did it with a nappy 

I'm having a bad day, messed up the car insurance and now luke isn't cover so got that to sort and cause it a cheap insurance company everything is done via email which is a nightmare


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for ages but back full time now. I have just put Sophie to bed and I'm doing a little catch up here while trying to eat my tea before I try and get an early night   . I can see we are on our favourite subject 'Mr Tumble' and same here Kara he is loved, its the only thing I can put on so I can hang the washing out etc. Sophie now takes her finger and touches her nose and blinks 3 times   . 
Hope everyone is well 
nic x


----------



## kara76

Hey nic how are you? Long time no see. What's news

How is everyone

Queenie scan tomorrow, what time? 

Afm just made tylers first ever dentist appointment, called to book me and luke in and receptionist asked if we want tyler booked in too awwww.
Last night was calm but when I got home from zumba tyler was really upset with her teeth and wouldn't take calpol from daddy, so a spoon of calpol and a cuddle from mummy and back to bed and she slept til 7am. I woke in the night and was convinced she was in bed with us but couldn't find her! Madness 
Off swimming later which she loves


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say good luck for scan tomorrow Queenie, be watching out for your post


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

how nice of your dentist to book tyler in as well. sounds like tyler is a mummy's girl. lol

pix how are you. 

hi everyone hope you are all well

afm scan tomorrow at 11.30 really excited can't wait to see them and see if they are both still with us. then i think i will really believe that we are having twins if they are still there.


----------



## kara76

Queenie please txt me afterwards. Hope your feeling well and pregnant lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck tomorrow queenie. I am sure that your babies are growing bigger and stronger every day xx


----------



## sammy75

Queenie, good luck for scan tomoz.


----------



## jo1985

good luck for scan tom queenie not that you ll need it all will be fine x


----------



## PixTrix

Will be so amazing tomorrow Queenie will await news


----------



## Jule

Good luck queenie for scan tom.it will be lovely to see how much they have grown.how many wks r u now?


----------



## claire1

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie.


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you loads of luck for today Queenie.


----------



## Queenie1

aww thank you all so much. really excited about todays scan can't wait to see the difference. just hope all is well.
my clothes are getting tighter on me although dh says thats all the food i'm eating, have been getting bouts of nauseous throughout the day mostly before meal times. 

kara of course i'll text you.

jules i'm 9 weeks and 2 days by my dates ( clinic dates me at 8 weeks and 6 days)


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck today Queenie x


----------



## PixTrix

HI ladies sorry for not being about much, I'm going to have to try and read back and have a good catch up but for now I hope everyone is well.

My brother is out of hospital and although in alot of pain he is doing really well. He has to go back for results on Monday so we are praying that it wasn't malignant.

I got myself a bit worried last night because I was having pain down the front of my leg which I usually only ever experience during Af and then went to the loo Soz tmi and there was a big blob of yellowish cm. All ok today though and can't wait for tomorrow and see my little one! 

Sorry for the me post going to switch laptop on later and catch up with you all


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

scan was amazing.jodie scanned me. we have 2 beautiful little jelly babies on board.( thats what the one twin looked like a little jelly baby) it feels so much more feel now. they were even wriggling while we watched. twin one measured 23mm and measured 9w 1 day and twin 2 was 22mm and measured 9w exactly. we saw the umbilical cord on twin 2 and you could even see it pulsating with the blood flow. it was all so amazing could have sat thereall day watching. grace came in and congratulated us and wrote out another prescription for us. 
we went after and had a coffee in the concourse and i saw karen the embrologist who had talked us through it all. i went to show her the scan pic and the 2 other embryologists with her, after a minute one of the other embrologist came over to us and said that she was nikki who had did our icsi and that we were her first successful icsi. we hugged and thanked her for making our little ones. that was really special to get to meet her. have said i will bring them back to meet her. 
it was a very emotional morning. i have a huge grin on my face.


----------



## jo1985

queenie congrats on seein your twins again and on having a lovely day , just think next scan they would have changed lots again x


----------



## sammy75

queenie, so pleased all went well you and dh must be so overwelhmed by it all massive congrats.

pix, good luck for your scan tomorow.
hi to all the mummy's and mum's to be today.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie so glad it went well, no wonder you are grinning!

Pix good luck for tomorrow, glad to hear you brother is recovering


----------



## Vixxx

Sorry for my absence - lack of sleep taking its toll!  I do read most days though and have been aiming to find 10 mins to post replies for the last week or so, but haven't managed it!

Big congratulations to Marieclare and Venus on your bubbas, and to Pix and Queenie on your BFP!  Great to hear from you Jule and hope you are all doing well at home!  I'd be interested to hear how you and any other twin mummies are managing the twins, as we haven't quite cracked it yet!

Kara - glad Tyler is better now and very impressed you are doing real nappies.

AFM,  Alys and Thomas are 5 weeks now (due date this Saturday) and we are muddling along.  As soon as we think we might have a bit of a routine going it all goes pear shaped.  At the moment the twins are both on their own routines which are 2 hours different from each other, which is a bit inconvenient, but not much to be done about it at the moment.  Nights range from the occasional good night (well, two so far) to the ridiculous where we are up most of the night.  Again, not much to be done this early, I suppose. One of the things I find most difficult is if I'm feeding one and the other wakes wanting feeding and starts howling.  If any twin mummies have any tips on this or general twin management, I'd love to hear them!

I went to the Cardiff Twins Club meeting today.  Nice people, but no other baby twins there at the moment. Anyone interested?  They meet alternative weeks in Cardiff (Heath area) and Caerphilly.  

Gotta go - baby crying!  Hope everyone is well, and apologies to those I've missed...


----------



## sugar-fairy

So pleased that your scan was so amazing. You and dh deserve all the happiness xxx


----------



## kara76

Queenie u know I'm chuffed to bits for u. Time to enjoy it all now

Pix hope tomorrow is wonderful for u and p

Venus lack of sleep is a killer hope someone has some tips


----------



## trickynic

Congrats Queenie - there's nothing quite like that feeling is there?! So glad you got to meet the embryologist too - that must have been really special for both of you.


Vixxx - I can remember that dreaded fear in the middle of the night of the other twin waking up when you are in the middle of a feed!! I would try and be so quiet but it's so hard. If it did happen, I would have to ask DH to pacify one while I fed the other. Or sometimes I would give one half a feed, then feed the other and swap back again. I was bottle feeding so was able to tandem feed from quite early on which helped loads. Have you tried the twin breastfeeding pillow yet?


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all so much. still on   and loving it. feel so lucky and blessed to be pregnant. i am enjoying every moment so far. i read a page of my pregnancy book every day. 

pix have a wonderful day tomorrow. you are really going to notice the difference from your last scan to tomorrows. will be waiting to hear from you. so exciting to be 12 weeks. 


can i ask all you mummies when you started to wear maternity clothes. i'm finding mine getting uncomfortable now but it seems far to early to be buying maternity clothes. trousers are the worse for me. i not sure if my expanding waist is to do with pregnancy, drugs or the fact i'm eating so well and not going to zumba anymore.


----------



## kara76

Hey queenie I worn my first maternity jeans at 9 ish weeks, miriam gave them to me and I loved um and worn them up until 36weeks. If u want something to last go bigger than what u think u will need or opt for dress tops and leggings. Its never too early for comfort.


----------



## Queenie1

so do i buy a size 10 in maternity or do i go bigger.


----------



## kara76

If u wana get a good fit now buy ur size in maternity but don't buy a lot as u will need bigger. I was wearing size 14 knickers but most size 10maternity fitted me til towards the end. I found under bump jeans better than over and also lasted longer


----------



## claire1

Queenie congrats, enjoy every moment.  I started to wear maternity jeans, about 10 weeks as mine were getting a bit uncomfortable.  I bought a mixture of sizes, some of my pre pregnancy size and some the next size up, for the last few weeks/months.  My tip look on ebay, as you get loads of bargins, oh and the next sale was really good too   

Hi everyone


----------



## kara76

Claire ebay is my best friend and a lot of my maternity wear came from there.

How's u hun


----------



## Queenie1

thank you both. think i will have to have a look on the weekend.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw you know how happy I am for you Queenie, isn't it just wonderful. I was laughing at you saying about jelly babies because at my scan I kept saying look its a jelly baby with a heartbeat! So exciting and before you know it you'll have your 12 week scan. I've just been buying clothes a size bigger at the moment with elastic waists! Did you get your hair dyed in the end? I'm going to book mine tomorrow, its horrendous! Did you make a decision on an nt scan? I keep wondering if we have made the right decision but in the end have decided not to have it done, there's no point really if we wouldn't go ahead with an amnio and would adapt if there were any probs at birth anyway.

Wow that 5 weeks has gone fast vixxx! Hope a routine can be established soon.

Has Tyler made any more escapes out the catflap Kara!!

Thanks ladies can't wait for tomorrow. Going to and buy our first special something after the scan and have lunch before going to see a friend who tells me she's been having a baby gear clear out for me!!!


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix,

no haven't dyed my hair, i've had it cut and it doesn't look too bad now so gonna leave it and dye it when i get back i think. although i may change my mind as my mum does a home dye for me. 

yep think we are going down the same route as you with the nt scan. we can't have the nhs bloods done as its twins so think we are going to go with what fate has for us. it has taken us this long so will go with what we have. 

will you have the nhs blood test done. 

enjoy tomorrow. what special something are you going to buy. i had planned to buy a photo frame today from the jewllerys at the hosptial, i saw it there a while ago saying baby's first scan thought it would be a lovely moment to keep from the hospital as well, but they didn't have any now. will have to have a look in town tomorrow when i go shopping.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie, when do you go away? Great your mum dyes your hair for you, I wouldn't trust mine! 

I don't think we will get the nhs bloods done either, if high they would offer an amnio which again we'd refuse, they are less accurate anyway and as you say we will go with what we have.

That is such a shame about the photo frame. I hope you manage to find one. I'm not sure what we are going to buy yet, think I'll have to stop p getting carried away!

We'll have to sort getting together


----------



## kara76

Queenie ebay sell them lol. Ebay will become ur friend

Pix aww that's good of ur friend having a clear out. Most of our stuff has gone and I have a feeling that we might regret that if we ever decide to have more tx and get lucky that is lol. Enjoy everyminute of tomorrow

Vixx are u still bf? Bloody hard going in the beginning if not great feeders or if too great and I had 1 baby

Afm I shall be getting news frm gp tomorrow. Either yes no or they will consider funding our drugs IF we decide to try again! Still undecided lol

So jealous u girls saw jelly beans . Tyler looked like a duck at 9 weeks lol or was that earlier! Ummm must look at scan pics.

Remember never laminate scan pics as they are heat sensitive.

Tyler has a new word today and its door, she was opening and closing her door on her car and I said door and then she did and hasn't stopped saying it since, so very funny. Omg she is gona be a chatterbox, now where does she get that from lol


----------



## Queenie1

mmm i wonder kara lol good luck with your gp hope its good news

yep jodie and sue told us not to lanimate, good job as that is something i would have done. have just worked out how to scan them into my computer so i could email it to my brother in oz.

pix we go tuesday night. so will arrange a meet up with you when i get back. i'm also going to arrange to meet up with jule as well sometime. 

mum has been dying my hair for years now she still manages to get is all over my forehead and my ears but it soon comes off with a bit of a scrub.


----------



## PixTrix

Well Kara, if you do go for more tx there's plenty of us to pass things on to you. Maybe the GP's decision will help your decision! Aw clever Tyler, can't wait to see her and you of course! I'm hoping my friend isn't going to give us too much tomorrow!! Both her and my SIL have offered me lovely prams, but really want to choose my own, will make good spares though!
Oo Queenie, I want  to see your scan pics!! Not long til you go then, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. Will look forward to seeing you. Be lovely for you to meet up with Jule, the twins are so beautiful


----------



## Queenie1

i''ll email it to you as don't know how to post a pic on here.


----------



## kara76

And me me me I wana see lol

I think gp will swing it one way or the other. Luke won't discuss it atm as I can't decide lol

Spare prams are good as is stuff lol 

I'm gatecrashing the meet up lol


----------



## Queenie1

oh do crash the meet kara more the merrier. would love to see you and tyler


----------



## PixTrix

yay that be great for you to gatecrash meet up. Sometimes men need us to make the decisions for them Kara!!

Oo cool will look forward to it coming through Queenie. If you wanted to put it on here, you would need to put on photobucket and then put the code in


----------



## PixTrix

O wow Queenie, they are really fab. Woohoo twinnie mummy to be!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh you've gotta post your pic here Queenie, I wanna see jelly beans too !


----------



## kara76

Lush pics. Makes me feel all fuzzy inside. In a good non sexual way lol

U girls are gona be much fatter than the crimbo turkey lol


----------



## Queenie1

ok that didn't quite work, which code do i need.


----------



## Queenie1

our little jelly babies.


----------



## Queenie1

this is the one that looks like a jelly baby.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww, a lovely pair of jelly beans, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all. 

right i'm off to bed have to been up early to take dh to the bus station as he's off to london for the weekend. 

pix all the best for tomorrow will look forward to your text. xx


----------



## nic2010

What fantastic pictures to see when I log on...Congratulations Queenie x
Pix enjoy your scan tomorrow x
Not much happening here at the moment, Sophie loves to build her blocks so went out and bought a mega blocks table yesterday and she was so excited when DH set it up. Popped to Ikea after work today to pick up a kiddies table and chairs so Sophie has somewhere to do colouring and playdough as my coffe table was taking a battering   . 
It's great to see this thread growing with new babies and bumps   
Kara well done to Tyler with her new words, We don't get anything but mumma and I have to guess what the grunts mean   
Will try and stay up to date
Nic x


----------



## claire1

Queenie fab pics.  I must admit I feel a little jealous   

Pix good luck for tomorrow.  I remember going to buy Elliot some designer socks (I know Rob's idea) after our 12 week scan, which we put on him to come home from hospital, and are now in his baby memory box.  Happy shopping   .

Nic sounds like Sophie is keeping you busy.

Kara how's the rash?

Nic it was good a catch up.

Afm I've applied for a new job, waiting to see if I get shortlisted now.  Cant believe Elliot is almost 1, where has that time gone.


----------



## Jule

Queenie great that your jelly beans are doing so well I can't see the picture as I'm on my phone but will try and log on later.looking forward to meeting soon.as for clothes I bought leggings and went into baggy tops rather than maternity at the beginning as I couldn't find anything that would fit a little pot!I did have a pair of black trousers from next with a thick elastic sat around the belly button which were great for work.I also bought over and under bump jeans and preferred over which I'm still wearing as can't fit back into any clothes.always found under to be too loose but they were elastic waist band.
Pix have u had your scan?
Kara great tyler is saying new words all the time.she has really grown.

Claire where is the job u applied for? Do u think u will try for another baby.

Vixx while I was in hosp they got the babies into a 4hrly routine for feeding and nappy changing.when we came home this seemed to have changed as they have been getting hungry.they wake 2-4hrly but generally 3-4.I always wake the 2nd baby if one wakes 1st and feed with half hr gap between them.winding for me is the worst as both are colicky and nothing really helps.one night I was awake most of the night and slept about 2hrs.last night onlt had 3hrs sleep too!!
I breast fed until last week but my milk has dried so stopped.I tandem fed and used my bed pillows around me and a v pillow but tbh I nearly always fed seperate as they both need a lot of winding.what I started doing at night was breast feed one and dh feed the other expressed milk and then alternate at next feed.I'm still giving expressed but also introduced formula as my expressed will be gone at end of wkend.good luck.

TricNic how r u?how r the twins?
Sarah how is weaning going?


----------



## claire1

Jule   on the colic and lack of sleep.  As for trying for another, we're not using any contraception at the mo, so will see what happens (not holdling my breath).  Gonna think about looking into treatment at the end of the year, have discussed with GP's funding the drugs so waiting for them to make a decision.

The job is a new post community and hospital based discharge manager.  Should hear something by end of next week.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks for your thoughts / advice / commiserations on the feeding and sleeping.  

Nic – to be honest, I have only used the pillow a little.  It turns out that they are mainly feeding from a bottle, either expressed breast milk or formula.  In hospital they were both “on requirements” ie we had to get a certain amount down them, and this was by bottle.  I breast fed my DS1 for 8 months and really wanted to breast feed these two too, but it’s proving quite difficult.  Alys struggles to latch on, but it’s mainly on logistics –  it’s difficult when you have an older child to look after too, and other commitments (I have to visit my mother in hospital) and when there are two rather than one so a lot of competing demands, it’s tricky to be able to be there to breast feed as required.  So far they have both been combination fed, but to be honest, I don’t know how much longer I can keep up the expressing – it takes time and reduces sleep opportunities!

Jule – interesting what you say about the supply drying up – I think mine is too and can only put it down to tiredness and stress.  I was thinking of going to the GP to try and get a PX for that drug that stimulates supply – the motion sickness meds.  I really feel for you on the colic - DS1 suffered badly with it and it was tough.

Claire – good luck on the job interview!

I have 3 books going for free if any PG ladies would like them.  They are:
- “Expecting” by Anna McGrail and Daphne Metland, which I thought was good.
- NCT Pregnancy which wasn’t really my thing but may suit others, and the 
- Penguin Dictionary of First Names. 
You would need to pick up and I’m in the Heath, not far from the hospital.

Hope everyone is well – sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## PixTrix

Just a quicky to say that scan was amazing. Slowly believing I'm pregnant now lol will .be back with more later.going to lie down as got the most horrid pain in my neck, prob my massive boobs lol ill be back!


----------



## trickynic

Congrats Pix!! You have a free pass to lie down as much as you want when you are pregnant - take advantage!


Can I just say to all of you new twin mums that, although I don't profess to be an expert by any stretch of the imagination, I remember how really hard it was at the beginning and went through quite a few stressful experiences including pre-eclampsia, emergency c-section, neo-natal care, failed breast-feeding, PND, colic, reflux etc etc. If I can be of any help to you or if you just want to talk/cry to someone who's been through it, I'm more than happy to have a chat. Just PM me and I'll be in touch xx   (actually that goes for any new mums, not just twin mums!!)


----------



## kara76

Pix can't wait to hear all about ur scan with pics please

Vixx hugs it isn't easy and I hope things settle soon. 

Tric I think the best advice comes from mummies and not professionals

Claire good luck with the job

Afm I called gp today and they are meeting monday to discuss our request for ivf meds! We haven't decide yet and I don't talk to luke about it as I haven't decided myself yet

My mum had tyler today while I saw some special friends and tyler had a wonderful day but omg I missed her so much. Door is still her favorite word lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on your scan Queenie, love the pics of your jellybabies, it's amazing how quick they grow
Pix, woohoo, fab news on your 12 week scan, so happy for you
Glad you had a good day with your friends Kara, it's weird when you go out alone isn't it. Good luck for Monday's meeting
Claire, good luck with your job interview
Jule and Vixxx hugs to you both on the lack of sleep   . I hope the colic eases soon Jule, its really tough. Vixxx,. it must be difficult with an older child to look after too. I haven't had a very rigid sleep  / feed routine but at first it was roughly every 4 hours then down to every 3 during the day as they started sleeping longer (roughly around 10 weeks). The boys had several sessions of craniosacral therapy starting from when they were about 7 weeks old which I think really helped to settle them. It's said to help colic and also with physical and emotional effects of birth etc.
Nic, bet you are looking forward to having dh home for the summer!
Hi Nic2010, sounds like Sophie is having fun with her new toys
All ok here, I left the boys with their other grandparents for 2 hours on Tuesday to go and see a friend in hospital, longest I've been away from them in the day! Weaning is going ok, messy but fun...


----------



## Queenie1

pix i'm thrilled that scan went well. can't wait to see you pics. 

kara good luck for monday i hope they say yes. 

hi everyone. no news with me just getting ready for holiday, trying on clothes to see what i can fit in to take. 

have a good weekend all.


----------



## RachelC27

hi girls, remember me? havnt posted 4 a long while but have had a sneaky peak now and again lol, Just wanted 2 let everyone know that we welcomed our beautiful little girls Evie Georgia (4lb3oz) and Lily Grace (3lb15oz) into the world 7 weeks early on July 14th.  Babies doin really well, just gotta develop succking reflex and start getting fatter! altho leaving them in scbu everyday is killing me! hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya I remember you

Congratulations on your girls. Lovely names. How was the birth?


----------



## RachelC27

pretty traumatic actually! my waters broke like a tidal wave on the living room carpet, shortly followed by some pretty nasty contractions, got 2 hospital 2 be told they were going 2 wait a while just in case it stopped (highly unlikely as I was screaming as and on the gas and air!), got examined, was 6cm! plus 1 of the babies started to decel with the contractions so was swiftly taken to theatre for an emergency section! (was going 2 have planned section at 38wks.)  Hardly ideal but babies got here safe and sound and we are all well and truly smitten! xx


----------



## kara76

Wow 6cm , shame u ended with a section

I only ever got to 4cm and that was after 16hours of labour lol. 

As long as the babies are safe that's what counts.


----------



## RachelC27

yes, I totally agree with you kara! I was 36 hrs in labour with ds and fully dilated and that still ended in a section, so got off lightly this time in my experience lol! Altho i would mention that if anyone is lucky enuf to be in the position of having to make a decision about a second section, I found recovery a lot more painful this time.


----------



## kara76

How did you decide on more tx?

That's interesting u have said recovery is harder, suppose that's due to scar tissue 

How many txs have u had, sorry on phone and can't see profiles


----------



## Vixxx

Hello
Just wanted to say that I found recovery after this section (my secon d) far better than the first.  And the actual procedure was better too!
Trickynic - I'd be interested to hear from what age and how did you do tandem bottle feeding?
SarahJane - where did you go for craniosacral? We had it for DS 1's colic in London and it had quite a dramatic (and immediate) effect on his guts!
Best wishes to everyone


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Rachel - lovely names. Glad to hear they arrived safe and sound 

Vixxx - I can't remember exactly when I started tandem feeding. Looking back at those early days it was such blur but I think I started it quite soon!! I had Alys on my lap facing me and Evan propped up on a v-pillow on the sofa next to me. Because they were so small, I was able to turn Evan over onto his stomach to wind him on the v-pillow with one hand while still feeding Alys! When Alys got a bit bigger, I then had them either side of me on v-pillows. Once they were able to sit comfortably in their bouncer chairs (with head supports I bought on the internet) I would then sit inbetween the bouncers to feed them like that. In fact, that's still how I feed them. My friend who also had twins would feed hers with their heads on her lap with their bodies facing away to the left and right on the sofa but I couldn't get the hang of that.

Actually, I just found this photo!! (please ignore the chubbiness and weird hair...)


----------



## RachelC27

thats intresting vixx, there was a lady opposite me who had just had her 3rd section in 4yrs and practically lept outta bed, where as i could hardly sit up for 12 hrs, guess everyones different, thought that knowing what 2 expect would hav made things easier.  This time round they left the catheter in 4 48hrs and a drain for 24, it was very uncomfortable.

We were very fortunate that it was our 1st ivf (although we had 2 use frosties due to hyperstimulation) but after havin ds have had an ectopic pregnancy and 2 laps, guess it must all take its toll.


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks, Nic - and fab pic!  Definitely worth considering.
Congrats Rachel


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

fab pic nic. its good to see how you all do it. will be looking to all you twin mummies for advice when mine arrive.  

congratulations rachel on your twins, lovely names

claire good luck with the job.

jules how are you and holly and aaron. 

hi kara, how is tyler is door still her favourite word.

pix how are you. 

afm dh still away in london home tomorrow night. off out to treat my mum and dad to sunday lunch for all the meals they have cooked me with all the time dh has been away and also to thank mum for being so brave and doing my gestone jabs for me.


----------



## kara76

Queenie I bet you can't wait til he is home. Suppose u will get ur 12wk scan appointment soon

Afm all go here, been to car boot to get some bits for tyler and got 2 winter coats, jumper, few cardigans, skirt and a book all next too and it great condition. 

Tylers fave word is deffo still door but atm she is shouting num num for her dummy lol, proper cutie she is


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck today with gp hope they have good news for you.


----------



## kara76

Thanks queenie. We will know tomorrow afternoon. 
I'm actually thinking no more tx today, had a bad dream which has put me off a bit plus I hate the way its already taking over my thoughts. Luke won't reply to any txts about tx and there hasn't been the right time to talk! Anyway that's boring

My girl says no. Omg now the trouble starts, she ran off shouting no when I wanted to change her nappy the little minxy moo lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone and please accept my apologies I said I would return after post on fri, but didn't! Been a bit worse for wear with headaches, tiredness and ms so been a lazy mare lol anyway will fill you in a bit more further down
Good luck for tomorrow afternoon Kara. Men deal with things so differently to us women and they find it so easy to switch off. It not an easy decision is it and its obviously playing on your mind that you're dreaming about it. Hope you are able to get it clear in your head soon. ha loving Tyler saying no lol

Hope you have a wonderful holiday Queenie and you get your 12 weeks scan soon after getting back.

How's Sophie enjoying her table and chairs nic?

Thats a lovely pic Nic and great for twin mummies and mummies to be how it can be done!

How are you and beautiful Aaron and Holly doing Jule?

Hi Sarah, have you found any delights that the boys have as favourites?

Good luck with the job claire and decision from GP

Big congratulations Rachel. Hope little ones are doing well and you're making a good recovery


Big hello to everyone else

AFM I had a horrible bout of sickness at bed time last night, none today though, so far! I'm sure it will start to ease sometime soon, by no means complaining though it reminds me that my little monkey is in there doing his'her stuff! I was well and truely worn out after my appoint on fri. I knew it could take a while but didn't think it would turn into 3 hours! The midwifes in clinic were really nice and so was the consultant who was very thorough and has even arranged an appointment with an aneasthetist due to my problems with anaesthetic. He also explained that I could start having seizures again due to the pregnancy which would mean going back on meds, which has been scaring me a little over the past few days due to some nasty headaches, but all well and sure I'll be fine. I have been kept on clexane and this will be reviewed when I see the consultant at 24 weeks. Also been given the date for GTT. Left with about 5 appoint dates but can't remember what they all for now! I have stopped the progynova and gestone and thrilled about that, but was little scary in case they were sustaining the pregancy!

DP made me giggle in the scan we'd only been in there a couple of minutes and he had spurted out so many questions and totally freaked the sonographer lol it was lovely to see his eyes filling up! Babe was curled up sleeping on his/her head so very chilled out and I'm so in love lol Its not the best of scan pics but will post in a bit. The sonographer said that they not so clear with retroverted uterus as it is further back but later scan will be better as it will have self corrected. He/she measured 53mm and I have kept the same dates so edd Feb 3rd, yay


----------



## PixTrix

my whole world at 12+0


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say loving your 'whole world' Pix. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for tomorrow kara. oh yes sounds like trouble once they know the word no. lol

lovely scan pix they mean so much to us don't they. sorry what does GTT stand for.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T and Queenie

GTT is glucose tolerance test to check for gestational diabetes, I am at increased risk due to pcos but it is a standard test you will have it too


----------



## kara76

I didn't have the gtt test. Isn't that the one where you have a blood test then drink something and have another?

Tyler and I were out playing in the street again today, I love it. She runs with the older boys!!!

My sil has informed me tonight she will be getting pregnant again once back in work after maternity!!! My mil told me the other day her next pregnancy will make me jealous. Yep it does but you know what I wpuldnt swap anything about how we concieved tyler as she lights up my world and I do feel I enjoy the small moments more and if own infertility ends up meaning tyler is a single child it will also mean she is in a loved and happy home. 

Girls are u taking weekly bump pics? I started at 8 weeks and I still need to put a weekly pic in an album


----------



## claire1

Queenie a GTT is a glucose tolerance test.  It's a test to see if you have diabetes.  You starve from the night before, they take blood and then give you a sugary drink, and then take another blood test 2 hours later.  Hope you have a good holiday.

Kara good luck with your gp decision tomorrow

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

oh I thought everyone had gtt during pregnancy, I must be having it due to pcos then. I'm dreading it cos I feel crap when I don't eat and not aloud to leave the bloods dept for the 2 hours after sugary drink, it will do my head in! Oh well!

Kara both your MIL and SIL seem very insensitive. Tyler is such a special little girl and you invest so much time and love into her and that shows and she'll grow up knowing that

I haven't done a bump pic yet not sure there's anything to take a photo of yet just fat bloated tummy lol think I'll do one tomorrow though to have something to compare later ones to


----------



## kara76

Make sure you take some food so you can eat as soon as test is done.

Claire how's u?

Thanks pix your comment always make me feel prove. I think my mil seems to think it doesn't hurt anymore and wouldn't hurt me well nor would sil but they forget infertility is never taken away. Its about choices and sil can be flippant about her fertility choices well I can't lol.

I think I might be addicted to wotsits lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely pic, Pix. Sorry you are feeling sicky. Sounds like they are looking after you well, good stuff. Defo take an early pic to compare

Queenie GTT is usually done as routine for twin pregnancies, mine was at 28 weeks as I think its around then that it starts to show up. My top tip for you ladies is to take a cushion, sitting for 2 hours on plastic waiting room chairs isn't comfy at the best of times let alone with a big bump and you aren't allowed to go walkabout as using energy can affect the result. 

Congratulations Rachel! Lovely to hear your news

Have a great holiday Queenie

Kara, hope you get good news from the GP tomorrow. I know its a tough decision for you to wrestle with and hope you and Luke can talk things through soon, it must be unsettling not knowing which way to go.  Sorry to hear about the comments from your mil and sil, less than helpful I am sure, strange how people even close just don't get it isn't it.

...on a lighter note, wotsits...bleughhhhh

Vixxx, hope you are managing to get a bit of sleep. We went for craniosacral locally here in north pembs, I was recommended a guy by my acupuncturist. He's got such a lovely manner with the boys and they really took to him. 


Pix the boys are loving sweet potatoes and also apple in their porridge goes down really well. Cauliflower however is another matter even when I tried to disguise it with some cheese sauce, Ioan protested by sticking his fingers in his full mouth then smearing it all over his face....


We have had a lovely day on the beach catching up with some old friend who I hadn't seen in ages.


----------



## PixTrix

only those that have been through it can ever know how it feels and it will be part of our children who will never be taken for granted.

You'll turn orange if you eat too many wotsits! Now I prefer skips, yum! I really wanted a bowl of jelly earlier, but couldn't be bothered to make it. P was very sympathetic and told me to eat it raw! 

Thanks Sarah. P said if I take a pic now I'll prob look more pregnant than I do at the end, the cheeky so and so!! I am very bloated today though! Must have been lovely on the beach. Food time is sounding great fun!


----------



## SarahJaneH

You're so right Pix

Wow skips, I haven't them for years

Ha ha, your dp is sailing close to the wind making comments like that to a hormonal woman lol!


----------



## PixTrix

Isn't he just lol


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning how is everyone today?

Any news from GP Kara?

We have had great news. My brother's consultant rang and the tumour was benign, so relieved. On the weekend he heard a snapping noise when he was trying to get in the bath so hoping he hasn't done any damage.

Speaking of bath I am just about to have my first bath since the day of transfer on May 18th showers just arent the same!


----------



## kara76

I have to call again at 1230

Wow that's such brill news yay yay. Hope he hasn't done any damage

Enjoy your bath, my first one was a let down as couldn't have it hot enough


----------



## PixTrix

Will check back for news. THanks he has been in such a state and now a huge weight has been lifted. I know the bath is running and I'm thinking what's the point as it not scorching like it should be lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fantastic news about your brother Pix, must have been such a huge worry for you all. Fingers crossed he didn't do any damage.

Enjoy your bath, I am so with you on  the let down of it not being hot enough...just have loads of bubbles to compensate!

Good luck for the call Kara


----------



## kara76

Now I have to call at 2pm and talk to the practice manager!weird.lol either way still don't know what we will do lol. I'm hoping they say yes but not holding breath


----------



## Queenie1

pix that is fab news about your brother. hope he hasn't done anything. enjoy your bath. i'm lucky as i am not a bath girl give me a shower any day.

kara i hope it is good news at 2pm. will you text me and let me know. 

my midwife has told me not to eat peanuts was anyone else told this by theirs. 

afm nearly packed, all my drugs are taking up lots of room. lol can't wait to go now and get there. will be happy once i am through security with my drugs and needles.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sarah. He's seeing consultant today.

Hope you get an answer at 2 Kara be great if they say yes and know you'll still have a hard time deciding but either way you'll have something to add to the pro or cons.

Had my bath and it was lovely but ain't half been itching since I got out. Must have been all the bubbles lol hoping to start going swimming either the weekend or next week. Going to book my hair now. I love being past 12 weeks its like cramming everything in that's been avoided before now lol


----------



## kara76

Doc will do all drugs and bloods! Now the deciding begins


----------



## kara76

Well in principal. Need to let them no costs and they will decide if to use nhs or donation


----------



## Swans72

Kara that's brilliant news - now the hard task of decision making.  Wishing you all the best with what you decide x


----------



## kara76

Looks like we might well be cycling after christmas I say might as I'm managed to talk luke into it yet I'm sure very unsure! Opps. Its a lot of money we don't have .
Atm luke has taking tyler motorbike racing. They are watching of course, I did plan on going but refuse to pay a fiver for an hour as I had zumba soon. Feel a little lost without my monster around awwW


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news you have the funding Kara, you so deserve it... and glad you and Luke have talked things through. I imagine your head must be spinning a bit, exciting, nervous, unsure, all of the above etc, but whatever you finally decide we are all here to support you. Look forward to seeing you

Swans - hope you are feeling ok. Not long til your scan now - good luck!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - you know how thrilled I am for you, you so deserve the support. Hope not to be your cycle buddy, lol


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Afm tyler has been slapping me and then when I tell her no she copies me and shouts no! Such a monkey. Tyler was out with daddy til 930pm last night too.
Here's a turn up for the books, I ha e been advise to take dhea! Great. Anyway we are many months away from a possible cycle so plenty of time for that


----------



## trickynic

Great news Kara! 

Just to let you know, my "business" has finally launched! lol. My website's not up and running yet but you can check my stuff out on my ******** page at https://www.********.com/pages/Retro-Kids-Clothing/163854433677313. Hope you like!!


----------



## PixTrix

SO chuffed about the funding Kara. I think they are seeing more and more good coming from dhea now. Tyler sounds so funny testing the boundaries, can't wait to see her.

Another bad night for me last night with horrid headache, sicky and shivery. I think maybe its due to withdrawal of the steroids so have slowed the process up to see how I get on.


----------



## kara76

Tric stuff looks good. Do u make stuff to order?

Pix it probably has more to do with pregnancy lol. I think we under estimate the toll on our bodies.

Tyler is being a monkey atm so hope she behaves later lol. I have put a little hair spray in her hair to keep it from going in her eyes I so so don't wana cut it


----------



## PixTrix

Could be kara, but the night time vomiting has only been since starting to stop the steroids so it made me think. Either way its all in a good cause so will take it all lol


----------



## kara76

How are you weaning?


----------



## trickynic

Thanks Kara - I'm not at the stage where I can make things to order yet but maybe in the future


----------



## PixTrix

Followed what agates 12 day wean. So fri went to 20 for two days, then 15 three days so 3 days. Should have cut to 10 for 3 days today but Have stayed on 15 in case it too fast for me.


----------



## kara76

I think I did a 5 day wean but tbh can't remember.


----------



## PixTrix

OH well I'm sure it will sort itself out. LIke you say could just be pregnancy


----------



## trickynic

Just to say I popped in to see Sam and the twins today - they are gorgeous! Had a lovely cuddle with Evan. Brought back a lot of memories - seems so long ago that mine were so little now! (Not sure I could do it again though!! lol). You're doing a fab job Sam


----------



## kara76

Nice to hear sam and babes are doing well

Afm tyler has her first black eye on the way. Atm is swollen. She was playing at neighbours and ran infront of a moving swing and it knocked her off her feet, I was calm but looking back it must have hurt so so much, it didn't swell til about an hour later. She's ok and sleeping with the help of a little calpol as she woke after 45mins


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to hear Sam and her beautiful babies are doing well

How is Tyler today Kara? Sounds painful poor thing


----------



## kara76

Morning all 

How is everyone

Afm thankfully tylers eye isn't too bad, still swollen but no briusing as yet. We are off on a treasure hunt


----------



## PixTrix

Morning everyone 

Great to hear that Sam and the twins are doing well.

Aw poor Tyler. Have fun at the treasure hunt kara

Have you and the boys got any plans today Sarah.

Got appoint through for 20 week scan today for 15th Sept. Also got a letter to make appoint for smear lol that can wait a while!

Going to see Harry Potter with my Aunty tonight, hoping I can make it through without any ill effects lol


----------



## Jule

Omg pix 20 wk scan wow that's not long away,how exciting.

Glad to hear that sam and the twins are doing well.

Kara hope tyler is ok after her bump.

We took the twins for 3rd injections today.bless both been unsettled but have had 2 lots of calpol.they were seen by paediatrician monday who is happy with their progress.aaron is now 8ib 1 and holly 6ib 5.can't believe how much they have grown


----------



## kara76

Pix excixiting stuff, can we go shopping then?

Jule wow that's brill news on their weights, the little puds. Hope tonight isn't too restless


----------



## kara76

Pix excixiting stuff, can we go shopping then?

Jule wow that's brill news on their weights, the little puds. Hope tonight isn't too restless


----------



## Jule

Just a quickie we gave our story from ivf thru to our journey on scbu to the papper.we are in the western mail and south wales echo tom and a local paper called the bridgend gazette on thur


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you have a date for the 20 week scan Pix, time is moving quick.  Hope you managed to get through the film....

Hope Holly and Aaron are better after their injections Jule. Fab weight gain, they are doing so well. Will look out for your story in the paper, well done you

How's you and Tyler, Kara?

Nic, I am loving the outfits you are making, it has given me flash backs as my mum made all my clothes when I was little

We had a quiet day yesterday, boys slept loads after their day out. Hmmm, what to do this afternoon, shopping, walk, see friends, or all of the above...


----------



## Sam76

very quick one from me whilst my two monkeys are quiet at the same time- v.v rare!!!

can't believe our 2 are 10 weeks old already (Evan now 11lb5 and Cari 9lb5) ... wondering if i should be trying to get some sort of routine instead of making it all up as I go along and muddling through to the end of each day... we're exhausted (despite having lots of support from parents and in-laws) but loving every minute.

Nic - was so lovely to see you on Wednesday. Thank you for coming over and for the things you brought x Had some thorntons choc shortbread squares in fridge that i bought for us to munch on but I forgot to get them out of fridge









would be lovely to see other familiar faces sometime soon. maybe I'll be brave enough to come along to meet some day - if there's enough room and spare pairs of hands







have some wonderful 'poo' stories to entertain you with







big hugs to you all... and double hugs to all twins xxx

Evan waking up so must dash..... knew the quiet wouldn't last long x �


----------



## kara76

Sam nice to hear from u. Wow your little ones are growing fast. We lovely to see u at a meet

Girls enjoy the meet tomorrow

I've been to docs had a funny sensation in my leg which caused numbness and pins and needles in feet. He think its siatica

Jule will deffo get paper tomorrow


----------



## nic2010

Jule enjoyed the article and the loved the pictures   
madam currently sleeping on the sofa so grabbing 5 mins to myself
Kara if its sciatica I know how you feel, can be very painful.
hope everyone is well


----------



## jk1

Jule - just read your story and have to admit I cried - lovely picture of the 4 of you too xxxx

Pix & Queenie - Hope you are both ok xxx

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend,

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

I shed a tear or a lot ssshh too. Jule lush pic

How is everyone?

Afm my girl is so funny and my dad asked if she wanted an ice cream today which she replied no while nodding her head.


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry just a quicky from me cos its a bit of a pukey and headache day lol but just wanted to.check if anybody could make use of a free double pushchair? It comes with foot muffs and rain covers and hardly been used. My brother has been having a clear out and it will end up up the tip otherwise.


----------



## jo1985

Pix my mate had twins Tuesday and I know her mother said she was looking for light buggy just for when she has them x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Pix hope tomorrow is not so pukey x. We're ok for pushchair thanks, have our big chariot and my mate gave us her old one as a spare

Hope you enjoyed the carnival Kara. I love it when kids say no and nod their head, it's really weird to do it yourself, like patting your head and rubbing your tummy lol

Lovely to see you yesterday Jule, Holly and Aaron are doing great. The place was fab, lots of sparkly and shiny things and fairy lights for the babies and a nice area for the crawlers and walkers.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Pix have u asked queenie? How's the puking?

Sarah do u like the pics I posted on **

How is everyone? 

Afm its almost been 2 years since our et and that's the same day tyler will be 15months! Spooky lol. We r off swimming soon and then a little lunch out. I so need a little job soon lol


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Pix hope your feeling better soon.

Queenie hope your having a great holiday.

Kara I'm sure you'll find something soon.

Sarah how's you and the boys

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sorry been a bit awol, as have been preparing for my interview today   . Elliot has to go into hospital this week for his operation, so thats a great start to the week.  And to top it off work wont give me the special leave they aggreed too at my back to work interview   .  Sorry for complaining, not in the best of moods today.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Claire - how did the interview go? Sorry to hear Elliot has to go into hospital but if he's anything like Alys, you'll be the one worrying not him!


----------



## kara76

Claire hope elliots op goes well and its a disgrace they aren't allowing your special leave, call in sick even though they know about the op. How did the interview go?

Afm swimming as always was ace, tyler loves the water and I kept throwing her backwards through the water and she was signing more more, so cute and very impressive how quick she is picking up everything including talking.


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls.  The interview wasn't too bad, but they changed the job description, so not sure if I'll accept it if they do give it to me.

Kara I am going sick, already told them.  Thats the NHS for you.

Glad Tyler enjoyed swimming.


----------



## Vixxx

Claire - fingers crossed for Elliot's op.  Thomas has to have one this week too - he'll only be 7 weeks old - 10 days adjusted - it's so young   .  His is on Thursday at the Heath - what about yours?

Hello everyone else.  Sorry not posting much.  A bit busy / stressed / worried / distracted at the moment but do read everyday, and send you all best wishes.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Vixxx - sorry to hear Thomas has to have an op too.  Hope everything goes ok x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Vixx hope thomas s op goes well. Hope your ok

Tric when do u return to work, soon isn't it

Afm off to spend day with my mum


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Vixxx, hope Thomas' op goes smoothly. My niece had an op at 3 days old at the Heath and they were brilliant, he'll be in very good hands x

Claire, good luck for Elliot's op, sorry your employers are being rubbish - good luck with the job too.

Thanks for putting those photos up Kara, they're fab - messy little monkeys lol. I loved the ones of Steffan and his favourite hoover

Hope you are feeling ok Pix

afm, all good here. We are going away to my folks for a few days on Friday, can't wait, they are in N Wales by the sea so will be like a holiday (and with a bonus of some extra help!).


----------



## kara76

Sarah have a lovely time. Its lovely up in north wales, almost as nice as pembrokeshire lol

Afm opps I sent a text saying hello my lovely pg friend how are u, must meet up soon to my old work mate who is a totally ***** and wants kids but her dh won't do a sperm count! I did feel a little bad for a few seconds lol, I txt to say sorry and she had erased my number so didn't even know it was me! Talk about sour grapes, she is so jealous I got pregnant with tyler even after all we have been through. Silly cow.

My period is late and I'm hoping she comes soon as got docs on the 10th, really wished I'd wrote down when I was spotting


----------



## kara76

Opps opps opps

Just received txt from said ex work mate saying thanks for the lovely text only to realise the text meant for pix calling said person a *****face was sent to the *****face . My reply to thanks for the lovely text was your welcome


----------



## claire1

Just a quick one as really tired and need to get Elliot to bed, for early wake up in the morning.  

Vixx Elliot is having his operation tomorrow afternoon.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Vixxx

Claire - we are due in tomorrow at 11am for pre-op so maybe see you there (if you are in the Heath).  Hope it goes well and you have a speedy recovery x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Thomas & Elliot, will be thinking of babes and mums x


----------



## claire1

Yeah Vixx we're at the Heath, peads south.  Be aware that you may be there all day, we were got home about 8pm and thats only because I nagged to come home.  Hope Thomas gets better soon.

May see you tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Hope elliot and thomas s op goes well. Hugs I know u must both be on pins


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks everyone for your good wishes,
Claire - I have PMd you.


----------



## Jule

Good luck tom for thomas and elliots ops keep us posted on how they r.

Sarah have a lovely holiday with your parents.

Kara I got confused readingyour post about the text lol!!
How's tyler?

We have had a long evening poor holly cried for nearly 2hrs non stop.her colic is terrible I can't wait to start weaning and hopefully it will all settle


----------



## kara76

Claire and vixx hoppe the ops went well

Jule how's holly today? And aaron of course. When u gona wean?

Afm sorry if I confused u all with the story about the texts, anyway tyler phone my ex work mate today opps!

Her bloody spots are returning. Must be something to do with heat


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Vixx hope Thomas's op goes OK today   

Kara hope you get some answers about the spots.

Jule hope Holly's colic is better   (I still remember what it like, it does get better when weaning).

Hope everyone else is OK.

Afm Elliot has a designer winkie now   .  He was really good, and hardly cried.  He's had a really good sleep as well, so will see how he is today.

Sorry only a short one, but I'm sure Elliot will wake soon, as he'll hear me and Rob moving around.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Claire glad elliots op went well and he is recovering.

Vixx how is thomas?

Afm we are at docs, tylers rash is very sore and itching and is driving her mad.
Had my protocol through if u were to cycle again and omg its almost 2k for the drugs alone so if docs backs out then we can afford to go anyway! Still not sure lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad Elliot's op went well Claire.

Hope Thomas is ok Vixxx

Kara, sorry Tyler's rash is back, does sound like it might be aggravated by heat - last time was just after that really hot day at Krazy Kids wasn't it?

Hope Holly's colic eases soon Jule

Well better get packed we are off tomorrow. Now, how to fit the four of us, all our gubbins plus a dog and a set of golf clubs in the car....it's gonna be a squeeze!


----------



## kara76

Sarah have a good journey. Let us know when u back so we can meet up

Where are all the newbies? Come on ladies we are here to help you on the journey of pregnancy which isn't always easy

Afm tyler is out of sort and deffo has a cold on the way with the amount of snot she has, I bathed her in the stuff the gp gave us and put the cream or so fingers crossed it settles.
Spoken to luke and think if doc comfirms he will do drugs then we will probably cycle march or april time as I need bf to end before I start the dhea etc!


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone

Afm tyler is 15months old today and its been 2 years since that fateful day where we had 2 tiny day 2 embryos transferred. Wow


----------



## trickynic

Wow, that's amazing how time flies! 


Claire and Vixxx - hope the ops went well this week.


Going back to work in 2 weeks!!! AAARGH! Have booked a nice cottage with friends in the Cotswolds for a few days the week before I go back which I'm looking forward to. Hope everyone is happy and well


----------



## kara76

Omg tric 2 weeks. Jeez that's gone quick. 

Still no news on the job front here


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Room for one more?

I know some of the names from the IVF Cyclers thread.  I had my first scan yesterday (7+4) and saw a lovely little bean with a healthy heartbeat.  I have my first midwife appointment next Thursday so looking forward to that.

I've been discharged now from IVF Wales and feel quite sad really as the staff have always been superb. 

I'll try and get to grips with who is who soon xx


----------



## Jule

Swans72 welcome and congratulations.its horrible when they discharge u isn't it especially when u get to know everyone and then u r on your own.when is your next scan?

Claire glad elliot's op went well and not too painful for him.vixx how did thomas op go?

Tric not long for work,I'd be dreading it and am now and have lots of time left yet.how long did u take off?

Sarah have a nice hol?

Pix and queenie how r u both?

Well we still have a colicky holly who is now crying,this is the start of the evening.we also have 2 teething babies and aarons gums feel hard and one tooth feels like it is poking thru.ashton and parsons is being usedf regularly and I used it for colic and it worked.don't know how tonight will go.
We were in the local paper yest with the same story as the echo and western mail.
I also had a letter off my local am congratulating me which I thought was nice (kara it was bethan jenkins).

Off to crmw hopefully tom to show them the babies,that is if we haven't been up all night 

How is everyone else


----------



## jo1985

ah jule hope hollys colic calms down what r u using for it ?  i love ashtons and parsons for teething harder to come by these days i found when bought it for my charge when teething . 

claire and vixx hope ops gone ok.

swans whoop ur on the pregnancy board xx

hi to all have gd weekend xxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Swans72 - welcome to the pregnancy/babies thread and congratulations! It won't take you long to work out who's who - there aren't that many of us. Grab a cuppa and cwtch in   


Jule - I will have taken a year off by the time I go back. I finished last year mid August due to back ache and the Bells were born 16th Sept! Can't believe they will be 1 in 6 weeks or so! Had a bit of a set back with childcare too. They were going to go to nursery 4 days and parents in law would have them 1 day a week but MIL has now broken both ankles in 2 separate accidents a few weeks apart and won't be able to look after them for some time. TBH I don't think they will be able to look after them even when she is fit as the Bells are such a handful now and parents in law are well into their 60s. DH and I are knackered at the end of the day and we are in our early 30s! Such a shame though as this will mean an extra £350 a month so basically my ENTIRE salary will go on childcare!! Don't know how we are going to cope really.....


Popped into the neo-natal ward the other day to drop off some premature vest I found in a clear-out. Included a letter with a photo of the Bells (god, I need to stop calling them that!). So weird going back there and seeing the room they were in. Felt like it was only yesterday they were there! Made me feel really thankful that they didn't have anything seriously wrong with them and that they are fit and healthy


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry not about much and back with a me post, but just wondering when people found that their sickness eased up? At 14 weeks I had hoped it would start to get better but over the past couple of weeks its been getting gradually worse and today I haven't kept a meal down. Have just got out of bed to throw up loads again and have got horrid pain under right ribs, just like before I had my gallbladder out, so feeling a little sorry for myself at this minute lol sorry don't mean to sound like an ungrateful moaner, will put up with anything for little bubs, just worried that it may be harming little one.

Hugs to all and promise to be more active when I get the burst d energy that the second trimester promises lol


----------



## Jule

Oh pix sounds like you are having a horrible time with sicknessd.I was never sick but very nauseous and needed to eat all the time.that eased for me at 16wks.as for the pain is is ibs.I had horrific ibs pain from early on all the way thru and it was worse under my left ribs.I drank a lot of peppermint squash,think at times it helped but not always.

Nic that's a lot on childcare.is it worth going back full time if u need to spend your whole wage will it not work out the same or better for 3-4 days?
I'm going back 3 days cause it won't change how much I take home if I pay chidcare for the 2.
Your poor mil she will have pain there for some time.prob wise to think she won't be able to have them.

Worse evening yet yest.both babies screaming so both had 2 lots of ashton and parsons.think it helpeed a little altho didn't put them to bed til 10 as we didn't want to disturb them.I normally put them up between 7-8-so a treat for them!

Kara gr8 u got the funding for another cycle of drugs altho u did mention if gp didn't pay u couldn't afford,have they changed their minds again?


----------



## trickynic

Pix - I really feel for you with the sickness . Unfortunately I think everyone is different so can't guarantee when it will ease for you sorry. I was never actually sick, just very nauseous, especially first thing in the morning and early evening. Eating was the only way I could ease it so I would keep ginger biscuits by my bed and in the car so I could eat them on the way home from work! Mine started at 9 weeks and was gone by about 14 weeks I think. I found ginger tea also helped with the nausea and peppermint tea did WONDERS for the indigestion.


Jule - I've been really struggling with the decision on how many days to do in work. You're right, it doesn't make much difference financially whether I do 3 days or 5 days but the problem I have is that there are redundancies in work and I have been told that if I go part time, it is unlikely I will be able to revert back to full time in the future (unless the Government decide to throw more money at them!). We really want to move to a nicer area by the time the Bells go to school and we won't be able to get the mortgage we need unless I have a full time salary. So we are faced with really agonising decision between spending more time with them now or giving them a much safer and happier place to grow up in. One option for me is to stay full time but take parental leave (unpaid) once a week for the next year so at least they get 1 day with me a week. Aaaaaaaargh decisions, decisions!!!!   


Kara - great news on the funding. I love the embryo pics you have on **. Wish I'd taken a picture of mine on ET day as one was hatching as they were transferring it back in!


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Pix massive hugs hun, can't be nice feeling sick all the time. I would maybe call ur midwife for advice. It mite well ease soon

Tric that couldn't of been easy to decide but good for you thinking of the furture

Jule massive hugs to you. Colic sounds awful. Is the teething triggering it? 
I don't rate ashton and parsons for teething. I want it in writing from gp about the drugs before we decide for sure.
That was kind of bethan jenkins, last time we exchanged emails she was very rude to me after I opted to go with my am as she wouldn't provide drinks for the welsh assembly event plus over stuff lol

Afm omg tyler keeps ripping off her nappy, she was almost dry all day yesterday, we put a nappy on to go out which was almost dry.
Tbh I haven't a clue what I'm doing and like we everything I'm winging it but feels she needs to tell me she wants to go before we think if ditching nappies lol. She's so young too but at home she's using a potty all the time now and I think she rips the nappy off right before a wee. Will observe more


----------



## Vixxx

Hello everyone - thank you so much for all your thoughts for Thomas.  The op went ok although it took some time to bring him round from the GA - apparently this is not uncommon in ex-prems.  He is not himself yet, but we are home, so hopefully he will get better quickly.  I have to say although they are great in the hospital and it's amazing what they can do, I found it very distressing being there and was more of a mess than Thomas and most of the patients! And we were only in for a couple of days - not sure how parents manage when their LOs are in longer - although of course, I suppose you just have to.

Claire - I saw Elliot's name on the board, but I was a mess and thought you would probably be fairly pre-occupied too, so didn't come in!

Sarah - hope you had a good time away.

Pix - sorry you're still feeling grim - all I know is that every pregnancy is different, and some get no MS, some have it last a long time.  I too had to keep eating to stave it off, and gingernuts were my favourites as well.

Jule - so sorry to hear about the colic - it's grim.  We tried infacol, colief, gripe water etc with DS to no avail.  The only thing we found that helped settle him and give us some relief from the howling was to carry him around in a baby carrier or sling in the evenings. 

Tric - on the childcare question, I was talking to a childminder who lives just opposite us hoping she might be able to take the twins in a year or so, and she suggested that a nanny would be no more expensive that a childminder for 2, and possibly cheaper than a nursery full time.  I was wondering about nanny share - as some will care for up to 4 children.  Have you thought of anything other than nurseries?  (DS1 went to a fab nursery and I would love to send the twins there too but it is way too expensive!)  Jo - any thoughts on this?

Kara - hope the GP comes through with a commitment to fund drugs if you decide to go ahead.  It's a difficult decision to make either way, I know.

Congratulations Swans, and welcome!

Well, the twins have their first jabs this week, so hopefully after that and when Thomas is fully recovered, we can start getting out and about more.  I hope to come to the next meet - would have come to the last one but not with everything going on.  Might have to bring 6 yo DS1 too though so hope there'll be some extra hands available to help!  Maybe see some of you there.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Vixxx - glad to hear Thomas' op went well. I was going to warn you about the children's operation ward at UHW but didn't want to stress you out any more than you already were. I have to say though that the refurbished wards at the children's hospital are lovely and it's a completely different atmosphere there. You get a pull down bed next to the cot, they are smaller wards, and there is a huge playroom and a parents' chill out room.  Shame that the operations ward has yet to be done as it's a stressful enough situation as it is!


Jules - I can completely sympathise with the colic as my two both had it for 3 months. Continual screaming from 7pm to 10pm every night! I tried everything but can't really recommend anything sorry. They will grow out of it though


----------



## claire1

A quick one from me.

Vixx I did see you when we were on our way back from leaving Elliot in theatre.  Would have come to see you, but wasn't sure where you were.  We were in the newer side of the ward, so was a little easier, although we didn't get a comfy chair like they did on the main ward.  Hope Thomas gets back to his normal self soon   

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well

Looking after a little boy with a catheter in, is harder than I thought.  Especially when you have a husband who cant bear to look at the wound or the catheter   .  So nappy time is all mammy's.  But saying that he is really good, and in very little discomfort   .


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning everyone and thanks so much. I'm feeling more positive today, so far no vomiting. I know its early in the day, but long may it last! I'm just hoping that I can prove my mother, aunty and cousin wrong and that I won't be following suit, they were very rough throughout pregnancy and spent much of it in hospital with vomiting etc. I refuse to be beaten and am determined to enjoy every bit of this pregnancy even when I feel like I'm half dead lol

Vixxx and Claire I am glad that Thomas' and Elliot's op's went well. Can imagine a catheter to be quite tricky in a little one Claire, bless him. Vixxx I hope Thomas is more himself today.

Aw Jule big hugs for Holly. Have you tried one of those sleep positioner things. They are supposed to help with colic and acid reflex etc. How is Aaron?

Hope the doc will def fund the drugs Kara. How's Tyler doing now with the cream and bath stuff? Wow 15 months, where does the time go! I was watching extreme parenting the other night and Jo Frost was talking about potty training and apparently it is at 15 months when bladder control starts and if you're finding that nappies are dry after naps etc then def ready to start going without, but when that decision is made you need to stick to no nappies, even when going out. I think I'd be along the same lines as you though and would want Tyler to be able to say that she wants to go before going completely without. She certainly sounds ready and is doing fab.

Gosh not long until your back in work Nic. Be lovely to go away for a break before. Hope you manage to get child care sorted.

Big welcome to you Swans, YAY!

Are you back yet Sarah? Hope you've had a lovely time

Big hello to everyone else

My mother is going mad on buying baby stuff and has had some really lovely things. She has got a big wooden blanket box that she has put nice smelly liners in and is fastly filling it up lol


----------



## claire1

Pix glad your feeling a little better today, hope it last for you.  My mum was the same with the buying, and I must say I was greatfull for it all once Elliot was born.

Jule I'd forgotten about the sleep pillow, it did help with reflux.  We still have ours if you want to give it a try?  Just let me know.

Welcome Swans, hope your feeling OK?

Nic hope you have a great holiday.  Will have to sort a get together with Rachel at somepoint.

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Claire. Its lovely seeing my mum so excited! So close to Elliots first birthday now


----------



## claire1

Pix trust me, she'll be even more excited once the little one is born.

Yeah 2 and a bit weeks to his birthday, and I have to say i'm kinda organised.  We have all his pressents just need to wrap them now.  I cant belive how quick this year has gone.  My best bit of advise is enjoy every minute, because they grow up so quickly.


----------



## kara76

Pix glad ur a little better. Its brill ur mum is buying, less for u to get lol

Claire what goodies does elliot have for his birthday?

Afm we have been drifting and tyler loved watching the cars and has been waving and clapping like mad


----------



## claire1

Kara glad you had a good time, the weather has been really poor down here.

He has a 3 in 1 trike, a talking and dancing Mickey Mouse, some cars, bath toys, dvd's, and clothes.

He's really off his food and milk at the moment.  Not sure if he's teething or because of his operation, just hope he picks up soon.

Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone
Claire that would be great if I can borrow your pillow just to see if it helps.
Holly did seem to be bit better last nite in the evening.
Aaron is doing great.both babies have started smiling but aaron more.he is also looking around more and playing on the mat for longer.
Both babies up a lot last night and I've been up since 2.30 so feel knackered now.gonna hae to keep myself busy all day to keep going.typical dh on course for 3 days which is why I had them on my own last nite.

Kara I forgot abot that with bethan and u!
How's tyler and her rash.

Pix how has it been since yest has your sickness easd.my family were the same my nan,mum and sister had sickness right thru til the babies were born but I didn't so hopefully u will be the same.I remember saying about it to debbie in the clinic and she said sometimes because we have had all the ivf drugs our bodies have changed so much with all the hormones that people don't get as sick,so fingers crossed for u x
Queenie how r u?r u back from hols?
Sarah r u back if so did u have a nice time?
Swans 72 how r u?


----------



## claire1

No problems Jule I will put it into wash now (it's just dusty from being in storage).  If you pm me your address I'll pop it into the post for you,  hope it will help


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome.  Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but I'm absolutely knackered.  I've been feeling quite queasy on occasions as well but not complaining.  

I'll soon start to know who's who give me a couple more months  

I do have a question for you.  I was prescribed 5mg of steroids after ET presumably because I had assisted hatching.  I self prescribed baby aspirin and am also taking thyroxine (which I have been for about 15 years).  When I was at IVF Wales having my scan last week, Grace told me that I could start weaning myself off the steroids now, I think she suggested this more to do with the fact that I've put quite a bit of weight on.  For those of you on steroids did you wait until you were 12 weeks or stop when the clinic said.  I'm 8 weeks at the moment.  Also, when should I stop with the aspirin and omega 3?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Pix hope you're feeling a little better  

I'll have a read back working out what you've all been up to so that I can catch up.

x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jule hope the pillow helps

Claire the presents sound lush, are you having a party?

Swans I weaned much later than most and was on a big dose due to proven immune issues. I'm sure one of the newbies here will help

Afm I have just got back from an interview, nothing fancy just a job at the local petrol station and I have to go for an hrs trial tomorrow and then I might have myself a little job in the evenings which is fab as its means at most tyler would go to nursery for an hour which we might do purely for her.


----------



## Swans72

Fingers crossed for the Job Kara x


----------



## Jule

Ooh kara there's exciting-a new job. I bet it will be nice to have your own money coming in,even though I'm sure u will be saving too for your nxt cycle.have u had the funding put in writing yet from the gps.

Claire ill pm u tom ill put the pc on don't know how to do it on my phone a bit thick!


----------



## trickynic

After a very sleepless night last night, stressing about going back to work, I have made the decision to go back to work part-time, and I have to say it's the best decision ever!! I feel like a new woman! I was feeling so guilty about going back full time and missing out on the babies growing up but kept saying it was for the best etc, but I've come to realise that I'm only going to experience this once and don't want to miss a thing. Am actually really looking forward to going back to work now as I'm only doing 3 days and will have a nice work/family balance   


Fab news on the job Kara


----------



## Jule

That's gr8 news nic it would havebeen so hard working full time and fitting all your time with the babies on the weekend.glad your looking forward to going back now 3 days is nice and you'll be home more than in work which is nice


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Tric I think that is very wise. These first few years are gona go so very quick

How's everyone?

Afm job trial went well and I actually stood still for a while which is something I never do at home lol. Just waiting on a phone call now


----------



## Vixxx

Good decision Nic - I think I would like to work pt but sadly not an option.

Fingers crossed for the call Kara (usually said when waiting to hear from Lyndon!)

AFM - miracle - managed to get out of the house today and DH managed to do some real cooking!  Not just tied to bottles and nappies   .


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just had a quick read over posts. loads to read. 

glad to hear elliot and thomas op's went well. i hope they are both recovering well.

kara hope you get news about the job. good luck with gp and great to hear you may cycle again.

pix hi sorry to hear about your sickness. 

swans welcome.

jule i got my mum to buy the western mail for me while i was away and have just read your story and made me cry. lovely story and fab pic's.

hi to everyone else. 

afm. just got home at 3 0 clock this morning.we have had a lovely relaxing holiday. sat in the shade and read for the 2 weeks by the pool. ate lots of food. i am finding i can't eat as much as i used to. i struggle now to eat 2 courses, where before i could eat 3 courses! lol
we did have a scare whilst away. on saturday morning i had a pinky discharge went wipe, and i thought oh no. this continued all morning either pink or brown. being in spain did make us worry a little more. any way we ended up going to hospital a&e and had to wait hours for a gynecologist to come in. anyway he scanned us on a really old machine and said that both babies were fine and he could see the heartbeats. he said for us to go back on the monday to his clinic so he could listen to the heartbeats. we left with relief that both were fine. he said the discharge was old blood. he said for me to have total rest. which i did. we went back on monday and he scanned us again ( on a much better scanner) and we got to see both babies and hear both their heartbeats. it was such a relief to know that are both ok. we were both so upset on saturday thinking the worst. 
i have had a date through for my 12 weeks scan 22nd aug ( i'll be 13+6 weeks)


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie welcome home. Sorry to hear u had a scare but very wise you got checked out. Holiday was lovely I bet

Afm opps I was 2 days late for my docs appointment! Anyway I handed in the letter. Been to folly farm and it was brill.


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx - Glad you managed to get out of the house. It really is worth celebrating!


Queenie - the same thing happened to me and a friend of mine. It's so scary, I can't imagine it happening abroad! Glad all's ok


----------



## Jule

Vixx great u got out of the house.the 1st few times are daunting but as long as your bag is packed you'll be fine.I don't think about it now and prepare to feed when out.I've started sussing out places I can and can't go with pram and where the changing rooms,cafes r etc.

Queenie sounds like u had a lovely relaxing holiday apart from the scare.luckuly u were able to have a scan what a relief for you both and to get 2 scans.have u got a bump yet!I remember having a bloated looking tummy at 7 wks.

Kara ooh dear 2 days late,can your gp make u another appt,wil u get told off lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all yes it was very scary. just glad both are ok. yes got a bump coming along now. struggling now to fit into clothes so think a shopping trip will be on the agenda soon. ( was easy in spain as wore a bikkini all day.)

kara any news of job. 

vixx glad to hear you got out of the house, i'm sure it will get easier every time.

last day tomorrow for my drugs, progynova, asprin, gestone and clexane. (clinic told me to stop at 12 weeks- tomorrow is clinics date) bit nervous about stopping everything just hope all will be ok, although i am looking forward to not having to have the gestone jab. 
did most of you stop drugs at 12 weeks


----------



## Jule

Queenie I was only on cyclogest but guys say to stop at 8 wks.I was bit nervous too because cardiff say 12 so because I had enough I done it until 10 wks and then stopped.I was worried but at least by stopping before scan u have the reassurance of the scan thsat everything is still ok (that's how I felt).great u got a bump coming how exciting.when I read about your two little heartbeats my heart and tummy done a flip I remember it so well.ooh its so lovely.make the most of everyday because it goes so quick and for me in particular my preg was oer when I had only just started enjoying it and relaxing.not that I would change anything now


----------



## kara76

I stopped the gestone at 12 plus 2. Totally my choice

Queenie would love to see your bump sometime

Hiya jule how's the teething?

Afm no news on job but either way I don't wana start next week as its my birthday on monday and my dads on wednesday.


----------



## Queenie1

i am enjoying every moment. so excited about it, can't believe how exciting i find the scans, actually seeing them move is just amazing, i'm so used to just seeing everyone's pic but seeing your own move is amazing. on our scan on monday in spain the one twin jumped and waved. lol. i can't wait to start shopping, every now and then i have a look on the internet at prams as i have an idea as to what i want just depends on how practical it is.

hope you hear soon kara, what are your plans for your birthday.


----------



## kara76

Queenie I am so pleased ur enjoying every minute. It does go so quick

I loved my bump


----------



## kara76

I have another job interview next wed down at bluestone. 16hours only. I am starting to feel tyler does need to be around other children. She is very advanced for her age and wants to play with kids and not toys


----------



## PixTrix

HI everyone not been about much as got admitted with hyperemesis on Tues, boy was I sick lol Urine showed loads of ketones, protein and blood so midwife told me to get straight to hosp, had seen my GP earlier in the day who was crap! on the plus side it meant I got an extra scan. Amazing the difference in a couple of weeks. Poor DP was gutted that he wasn't there. There was another lady in with the same thing who was 9 weeks and the poor thing had already been in three times. Much better now, although still get waves of nausea Just hope sickness stays away as they have warned me that I could well end up in again. Sure don't want that! I got admitted to the gaeny ward and felt so bad as initially there wasn't a bed and so they were seeing to me in the quiet room which was right opposite a room with a lady awaiting to go to theatre for an ectopic :O( I think its pants that they admit you to the gaeny ward early in pregnancy, so unfair for others. Anyway that is more than enough about me I'm going to catch up a bit now and return later


----------



## claire1

Pix sorry you haven't been well and was in hospital.  Hope your feeling better now.

Kara good luck on the interview next week.

Queenie glad you had a good holiday, and that things are OK with babies.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Queenie1

pix you know how pleased i am that you and bump are ok. glad that you are home. make sure you rest up. 

kara good luck with the job interview. 

hi claire. not long to elliots first birthday. hope your all have a lovely day


----------



## Jule

Oh pix how awful for u.hope the rest of your preg is better for u,it must be horrible being so sick.

Kara good luck for the interview,what happened with the garage.

Thanks claire for the cushion I'm not sure how to use it but just gonna text u now


----------



## claire1

Jule put it in the cot, place Holly onto it with her head on the top of the slop and then but the side sections by her ribs (lower part of them).  Sorry should have put a note on how to use it.


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo just done my last injection. dh did my last gestone jab at 5.30 and i have just done my last clexane    won't know what to do with my self tomorrow lol.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Claire so what plans do you have for elliots birthday?

Jule hope the pillow helps

Pix you know I am so please they looked after you in hospital

Queenie yeah yeah no more jabs that must feel great

Afm tyler still up, she napped late and its messed everything up opps. Her little feet have grown half a size in 2 weeks! She is growing so quick and is getting tall like her daddy


----------



## claire1

Kara we're having a party next Saturday for him, for friends and family.  Then we're having a quiet dinner and softplay etc on his birthday.

Tell me about it Elliot's feet are growing everyday, thank goodness for Clarks outlet I say   

Queenie yey on last injection


----------



## kara76

Claire that sounds lovely.

Madam tyler may was up til almost 11pm last night. 
She is now using fork and spoon most of the time which I am finding very clever. The flipping rash is back. My hv said she now needs to be referred!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all
We're back after a lovely week away with my folks so catching up on all your news

Pix, so sorry to hear that you have been feeling poorly and in hospital. Sounds like you are being looked after well. I really hope the sickness eases, big hugs

Queenie, sorry to hear you had a scare while on holiday, sounds like you and dh coped with it really well. I hope everything goes smoothly from here. Bet it is good to finish those jabs!

Jule, hope the pillow helps with Holly's colic. Are you starting with weaning yet?

Good luck for your interview Kara. Sorry to hear Tyler's rash is back but at least now they are talking referral so hope you can get some answers. Must catch up again soon

Nic, how are you and the bells? Sounds like you have come to a much happier solution about work, good for you.

Vixxx, well done on getting out, it's a good feeling isn't it! Hope you are doing ok

Claire, can't believe Elliot is almost 1, hope you all have a lovely time.

Sam, hope you and your lovely babies are doing well x

Welcome Swans!

afm, well we had a really nice week and great to have some help entertaining the boys (and getting tea cooked for us!). They had their first ice cream at the seaside and loved it. The boys spent their first night in their own room last night, they slept really well and got up at 7.30 so all good, more strange for me I think but I was good and only went in to check on them when we went to bed. Still haven't quite finished the nursery, it's looking a bit bare, we need a few more tractor pics on the wall...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jule

Lovely to hear from u sarah and nice to hear you had a good holiday.its nice to have people to help isn't it.

Kara that's a pain that the rash is back.I think a referral is definately needed as its gone on too long.do u think its something she is eating?I'm assuming u have looked at washing powder,different material on clothes etc.

We went to clinic yest as babies haven't been weighed for 3 wks.holly is now 7ib 5 and aaron 9ib 3ozs so nearly 2ib difference.gonna thin about starting weaning in next wk or so cause babies won't take a bigger amount of milk but r now feeding 3hrly on the dot where as before it used to be 3-5hrly.also aaron has started becoming difficult with wind so think it may do them both good.got the baby rice ready but just holding off til I speak to the neonatal nurse on tue


----------



## kara76

Sarah lovely to hear you had a nice time and yay for the boys being in there own room. Must meet up soon

Jule wow their weight are brilliant. Weaning will be great fun

Afm rash does seem calmer today but it flared up and was itching last night, I've tried figuring out what is causing it and I can't pin point anything even the hv says its weird as its only on her back, she was the one that mentioned going back to gp when its flared up and they should then refer. Still no news on tylers echo and I've tried chasing that up but no one tells me anything. 
Tyler is talking loads and has started coping me counting to 2. She stands on something and we say 1 2 3 but she always jumps off on the count of 2 lol


----------



## trickynic

Hiya - just popping in to say I won't be around for a few days as we are off to the Cotswolds for our first family holiday! Not sure how we are going to pack everything in the car but really looking forward to spending some time away before I go back to work! Have a good week all


----------



## Vixxx

Have a lovely time Nic.

Hope you get the rash sorted Kara.

Great weights Jule. Did you take the babes up to CRMW last week?

Glad you had a good time Sarah.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry typing one handed and can't do more.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## kara76

Tric enjoy the cotsworld, its lovely there. I have a lot of family living there. Must be nice having a first family holiday

Vixx how's things with u?

Afm its the day before my birthday and 2 years since out early postive at 9 days post 2 day et. 
We were meant to go swimming as a family yesterday then me anmd luke were gona have our first night out well it all went tits up after luke came home in a foul mood and we argued. So he took tyler swimming while I cried. So I cancelled his mum yet she still came over but I ended up cooking for everyone and having a totally **** night. His mum thinks its the pressure of paying all the bills but that's rubbish and today I just feel really annoyed with him, he seems to think he can treat me like that and all is forgotten. He is away next weekend for 3 nights, 4 whole days yet I'm expected to stay home and do everything which I didn't mind up until now. Even now I'm looking for part time work it seems the child care is all up to me. Luke is laying in bed at the minute, when do I get a lay in? Never. When do I get to **** off with my mates for 3 nights never. I'm so so cross atm and think its best I get me and tyler sorted and go out as I feel I might explode.

So sorry for the me post but I am so upset atm


----------



## Sam76

Kara   hope things get better today xx


----------



## Queenie1

kara     to you. men can be hard work sometimes. i hope things get better today and you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow.  

trickynic have a fab holiday.

sam how are you and the little ones.

sarah glad you had a good time

jules great weights and good luck with weaning


----------



## SarahJaneH

Big hugs Kara, sorry you are having a rubbish time, especially before your birthday. I hope that you will feel better if you can get out with Tyler and clear your head a bit and you can enjoy your day tomorrow    . It's horrible when you feel you are being taken for granted. 

Great to hear Holly and Aaron are doing well with their weight gain Jule, good luck with weaning, it's fun! Hope it will help with the wind / reflux. 

Hope you are all ok Vixxx, how is Thomas after his op? 

Have a fab holiday Nic, the Cotswolds is lovely, spent lots of days out there in my childhood

Hope you are all ok Sam

Inlaws are visiting today so best tidy up...


----------



## Queenie1

kara how did your day go after.


----------



## kara76

Thanks girls

Sarah glad u had a good time

Queenie my day has been ok, just on way home from parents. Will bath tyler and get her ready for bed and then chill out with a nice bath I think. Luke well he is still being a nob head tbh! 
I'm spoTting again too which is starting to concern me.

One good thing was I got some lovely present from my parents,2 photo albums which I asked for, 2 flip flops, some sandels and some clothes for zumba yay oh and some cash with strict rules to spend it on me!


----------



## Jule

Oh kara sorry your having a poop time,sometimes its better to get out to have a break from it all.

Tric have a lovely holiday 

Vixx yes I did go to crmw it was lovely to see everyone and we were there for some time chatting.

We have been for a nice walk today.hoping to start being good with my diet from now on

Here we go let the evening crying begin


----------



## Jule

Lovely kara just read your post.that's nice of your parents all things just for you,its nice to be spoilt isn't it x


----------



## Queenie1

bath sounds good kara, nice of your parents and yes it will be good to spend it on yourself xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Happy Birthday Kara! Hope things are better and you have a fab day. Lovely presents from your mum and dad, defo treat yourself x

Bet it was lovely visiting everyone at CRMW Jule

Queenie, how are you feeling? 

Pix, thinking of you and hope you are feeling better

Dylan seems to have mastered crawling backwards, now he just needs to get out of reverse gear and he'll be off...it's quite funny watching him get further away from the toy he is trying to get too


----------



## Queenie1

happy birthday kara.   hope you have a lovely day.

pix hope your feeling ok.

sarah i bet that is funny to watch. i'm sure it won't take him long to work out forward. lol

afm. well brown discharge is back again. don't know whether i should just leave it and wait for it to go again. last time it lasted for 3 days. or should i phone someone. i can't phone my midwife as she is away and i don't have any other numbers to ring. my scan is a week today. i could make an app for wednesday pm to see the other midwives who will be at gp surgery.


----------



## kara76

Queenie I would call either the early pregnancy unit or the ultrasound department for advice. This is very common in twin pregnancies but worth checking out


----------



## Queenie1

i'll phone this afternoon. as  i have a dentist app this morning. i'm sure all is fine as i wonder if i have over done it the last two days. since it stopped last time i have been doing lots of things and think perhaps i should have rested more.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good idea to phone today Queenie, they always say it is better to get in touch and it be nothing rather than to sit and worry. If your midwife is away, maybe she will have her number diverted to the person who is on call - that's how they did it in my area. I'm sure all will be ok x


----------



## kara76

Luke hasn't wished me a happy birthday! Git. We had more words last night and it didn't make things better. Duno if I'm being stubborn and should just let it go but he keeps taking the ****!

Anyway that's boring, miserable stuff

Queenie hope dentist goes well. I do think its wise to be checked out, some people spot each month when their period would have been due. 

Sarah how were the in laws yesterday?


----------



## Vixxx

Happy Birthday Kara   . Hope you manage to get things sorted and have a good day   .


----------



## Swans72

Happy Birthday Kara, hope you have a fab day and don't let DH spoil it for you.  Men are so pathetic at times  

Queenie i'm sure everything will be ok - keep us updated x

Pix - you really are going through the mill hun, hope you're feeling better now x

Sorry I'm not posting much ladies but I'm absolutely knackered.  Work is hectic and by the time I get home and have tea, I have to go to bed!  Met my midwife last week she went over the basics filled in one form, gave me a pack with a huge form well booklet to complete and she's doing a home visit this Wednesday to complete the form and go through more stuff presumably.  Also I have to be under a consultant as I've got thyroid and pitutiary complications!

Love to you all xx


----------



## claire1

Kara Happy Birthday.  Hope you managed to have a good day


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara i'm sorry to hear that. i hope you day has got better. 

afm. babies are fine.

had brown discharge all morning and about 2 pm it turned red so dh and i went straight to a and e. we were seen by a nurse straight away who did all the checks. i was then admitted up onto a ward. where they went through questions. they did say there were some protein in my urine but it was low but they were going to send it to be checked. then the sent me for a scan and both babies are fine, growing well with good heartbeats. they did see some membran that could be causing the bleeding. i then saw the doctor who checked me internally nothing there to be found, cervix was nice and closed and said that the bleeding was old and just a pregnancy thing. that it should stop after a while, but if it turns to heavy red bleeding and with abdomial pain i am to go straight to the ward. the nurse gave me the direct number and said any worries to ring them. that i was not a problem and that they were very precious babies. all in all i cannot fault the care i have had at the hospital within 2 and half hours i had had all this done and was going home. very stressful but thankfully all ok.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - glad to hear all is well

Kara - sorry to hear Luke is being a git! And you stubborn, never lol! Hope it didn't spoil your day


----------



## Vixxx

So glad everything was ok Queenie.


----------



## kara76

Queenie so please all is ok. Time to put your feet up and rest

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls


----------



## skyblu

Happy Birthday Kara, I hope your day got better. Men. 

Queenie, glad everything turned out o.k. Put your feet up and take some time out.

Pix, so sorry to hear you have been poorly, I hope you are feeling a lot better.

Sarah, so funny to hear about Dylan crawling backwards lol. It would be great to meet up again sometime, give me a ring some time.
We have been assigned a s/w and our assessment starts tomorrow, so a Little nervous at the mo.

Take care girls.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Jule

Queenie what a stress so glad all is ok.you must relax now and take it easy.at least u got another 3 wks off work so put your feet up.

Kara how's things at home?how was your birthday.

Sarah gr8 dylan is crawling funny its the wrong way tho.wot bout ioan is he just watching?

Skyblu gr8 there has been a sw assigned hope things get moving for you soon now.

We had a terrible night holly cried for 4hrs non stop yest evening!I gave everything and tried cushion but nothing settled her.finally went to sleep but very disturbed nite and sshe was sick on and off thru the night.thankfully aaron was a good boy and slept for 7hrs then 5hrs


----------



## kara76

hiya all

skyblu hope things move quickly for you now. 

Jule i hope tonight is better for you. How is holly tonight?

afm things are calmer here, Only cause ive stopped stropping! 
been swimming with tyler today then a nice long walk, Got interview tomorrow so she is off to my mate for an hour. She loves my mate and her kiddies so thats nice


----------



## kara76

Morning

How is everyone today?

Afm got job interview later . I ended up sleeping in tylers cot from 5am til 730. She wanted feeding but after 5 nights of sleeping through I didn't want it to become a habit again so cuddles and cuddles and cuddles while she asked for boobie was hard work but worth it


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - just got back from the Cotswolds. Stayed in a beautiful HUGE cottage with some friends and their 4 year old daughter. Had lovely weather for the 3 days and saw some gorgeous countryside but the nights weren't so good - the Bells came down with a nasty cold and kept us up all night for one of the nights. DH and I had a room with a  four poster bed but we ended up moving Alys in there with DH and I moved in with Evan - how romantic! Anyway, glad to be home but not looking forward to the unpacking!


Haven't had a chance to read back and catch up but hope everyone is well


----------



## Jule

Kara good luck for the interview.let us know how u get on.

Nic glad u had a nice time bet u now have loads of washing to do!hope the babies are feeling bit better now.

How is everyone else.

We are ok holly went on her cushion last night and I put a baby symphonies cd on thankfully she went to sleep after about 30mins.she has been alittle unsettled so far tonight but not too bad.aaron on the other hand has been bit grizzly and hasn't had much to drink all day so he may be up tonight!


----------



## kara76

Tric holiday sounds lovely even without any romance lol

Jule hope holly is more settled tonight. Aaron sounds like a typical male lol

Afm well interview went well and I got the job. Housekeeping 3 days a week, with crap money but company benefits and hours that suit so that's the main thing. Tyler is off to nursery for an hour next monday and then full day friday while I'm in work. I do now feel nervous but ready to leave her, she needs to be with other kiddies as she is so bright and I think being in a learning enviroment can only be a good thing


----------



## Queenie1

kara congratulations on the job that is great news and tyler going to nursery as you have said it will be great for her to mix with others and she will learn so many new experiences there. 

jule hope you get a good night with holly and aaron tonight.

nic glad you had a good time away, pity you missed out on the four poster lol. hope babies are feeling better soon

skyblu great to hear things are moving for you. good luck for the next stage keep us informed.

hi pix hope your ok thinking of you.

afm been taking it easy for the last 2 days, lots of rest. brown discharge is easing but still there sometimes. have had some pains as well but the doctor said that if it was heavy red bleeding and pains to go in. think i am worrying about it all and noticing all little aches and pain. i supposed there is a lot happening inside with two of them as well. was down about it all yesterday just wished the discharge would stop so i could get on with things again. felt better today though.


----------



## Jule

Oh queenie must be hard because its a constant worry but at least the drs are not concerned.I hope it stops for you soon.

Kara great news bout the job.is it days and is it local for you?what hapened with the garage job?

Well this is the 2nd night holly has gone to bed and slept.we have put her on the pillow off claire-thank you and it seems like it is working.its like she is on her throne in the cot lol.aaron not happy though cause they can't touich and he is looking up at her.he is still grumbling up there now!last night I took her off the pillow after the 11ish feed and she was fine so will try that again tonite.


----------



## kara76

Queenie rest rest rest. Is your scan tomorrow or friday?

Jule glad all seems settled tonight

My job is 3 days, 2 days 945 til 345 and one day 730 til 3. Mon fri and probably a weekend day but the one day is flexible. The garage job didn't work out as someone came along wanting 5 evenings so they employed then. Bluestone is only 10mins from home and will take around 20mins to get to work when dropping tyler at nursery


----------



## Jule

Ooh lovely kara sounds perfect,no evenings for u then.the hours seem nice too not too early a start apart from the one shift.when do u start?


----------



## Queenie1

kara job sounds perfect for you, hours will fit in great for tyler going to nursery. scan is on monday at 9am

jule glad that holly settled for you hope she had a good night. hope aaron was ok after.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Skyblu, great news about the home visit. I really hope everything went well, look forward to catching up again soon

Well done on the job Kara, sounds like it will fit in very well. Where's the nursery?

Glad Holly's throne is working Jule! It will make such a difference if you can get a bit of rest at night

It's hard not to worry Queenie, hope it all settles down very soon. Keep resting

Nic, glad you had a lovely time, if not quite the 4 poster experience you hoped for!

I had a day in work yesterday doing some bits and pieces so dh took the day off and had the boys. I think they all had a good day and I enjoyed my time in work. It was the longest I'd been away from them, they were fine and I wasn't tempted to keep checking up on them lol. It was very nice to come home to lots of smiles. Feeling better about going back after Christmas now, I'll be doing a few days here and there in the autumn too to get back into things.


----------



## PixTrix

Good evening everyone.

Big hugs Queenie, it must be a worrying time for you, but good that docs think all is well and you'll have further reasurance at your scan.

Yay Kara, well done on the job. Tyler will love nursery and will be so good for her.

Well done on getting through a day in work Sarah, it must have been lovely to see the delight on the boys' face when you got home

Great news skyblu, hope time moves fast for you now

Hows the tiredness Swans, I can sympathise with you there! Great you are under consultant care, I think its standard for IVF pregnancies so nice to see we are looked after.

Great the sleep positioner seems to be doing the trick Jule. My mother has gone mad buying for baby and there was a sleep positioner on the cheap in the fac TK Maxx so she bought it lol

Glad you had a nice time away nic. Hope going back to work goes smoothly

How are you doing Vixx, Sam and Andi?

Big hello to anyone I've missed

Its been nice having a catch up, can't guarantee when I'll be back lol Thanks everyone for asking about me. I was back at the docs again today because of the dreaded sickness and for the past couple of days I have been so drowsy. I know tiredness is common in pregnancy but I haven't been able to do anything (well apart from getting up to vomit lol) but lie on the couch all day dozing off! So getting my FBC and fasting glucose checked tomorrow. Gosh hope it doesn't sound like I'm moaning cos I'm not. I will welcome everything as long as bubs is well!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Sarah I'm glad all went well for you in work. What type of childcare are you using when u return to work

Queenie and pixie poo poo how are you?

Hiya everyone

Afm been at folly farm alday, I love the place as does tyler. She does run off lol.
I'm off to nursery tomorrow to collect forms and look around. Getting nervous about leaving tyler and also starting a new job, I do feel like its a step down but I've always worked from the bottom up and for me atm hours to suit are the most important. 
Tyler woke again last night and I'm proud to say I didn't cave to the pressure and was the second night waking ever that I didn't feed her and just cuddled her for 20 mins and tyler then pointed to her cot to go the sleep

She said turkey today! Funny little lady she is


----------



## kara76

Pix we cross posted. I so feel for you and it can't be easy coping with extreme sickness cause huni it is extreme and I really hope that ur doc can help you or it eases soon. Don't worry we are all here and understand, pregnancy isn't always easy and enjoyable no matter how much you want it. Poor huni bunch, here's a cyber hug


----------



## skyblu

Pix - sorry you are feeling poo  

Kara - Congrats on the new job. 

Sarah - well done on going back to work for a few hours, it must of been hard though leaving those gorgeous boys 

Queenie -  hope the discharge settles soon. 

AFM - Thanks girls for your well wishes. We had a bit of a scare when we had our visit, the s/w was not sure her manager would allow us to continue with the adoption until I have had my hysterectomy and recovered 
Had a phone call today and all is well and we can start h/s next Thursday and then take time out for about4/6 weeks while I recover and then start again  We were so relived I cant even begin to explain how I felt, things are starting to move forwad. At last.
If any of you are intrested I have stared a diary on the adoption site if you want to check how things are going, I will try and update it as often as I can.

Thanks again girls for your support.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## trickynic

Pix - just wanted to pop on to say that it's ok to moan about pregnancy and babies in general - it's bloody hard work no matter how much you wanted it!!


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Pix hope the bloods go ok

Afm the 2 nights not feeding paid off and tyler slept through last night yay. We are off to view nursery and pick up forms later


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i thought i would pop in to see how the pregnant mummies are doing as i feel i got to know you all before moving to crmw,

pix i hope the sickness eases of for you soon,

queenie, hope the bleeding stops so you can enjoy your pg without the worry of the bleeding,

hi to swans, kara, claire, tricnic, skyblu, sarahjane, jule and any other ladies i havn't mentioned hope you are all doing ok,

well i mostly post on the crmw thread now but i do read up to see how you are getting on, and there isn't alot happening from me atm apart from this wait for first scan is driving me   and it's true that it is worse than the 2ww lol.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sammy the wait is so hard

UPDATE ON PIX
she is back in hospital cause she couldnt stop being sick. she has blood, protein and ketones in her sample and they put her on iv anti sickness but she reacted to this badly. On the upside she has managed to keep down 2 Slices of toast

i will update as i hear things


----------



## trickynic

Aww poor Pix - hope you get to go home soon! When I was in UHW with pre-eclampsia, I was in the bed opposite to a girl who was in with terrible morning sickness. I felt so sorry for her


----------



## Queenie1

pix thinking of you, so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time of it. hope it gets better for you soon. love to you and bump.   



hi everyone x


----------



## sammy75

pix, i hope it eases of for you soon you must be exhausted from it,  .


----------



## claire1

Sorry a quick one, before we leave for Elliot's Birthday party.

Pix hope your feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK.  Will do a proper post if I have chance later.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire how was elliots party?

queenie how are you?

update on pix

she is being kept in for the weekend and they have found she has a urine infection so is on iv drip and anti bs now

afm ive had a lovely day with good friends. julia holly and aaron are lush and laura so so good to see you, its been too long
tyler learnt a new thing today, finger to the mouth and sshhing lol so cute.


----------



## claire1

Kara Elliot's party went really well thanks.  He was very spoilt with presents and cards.  I am a bit annoyed that half my family couldn't be bothered to come though.  My step sister still hasn't met Elliot yet and he's 1 on Monday   .  At least the most important people were there.

Glad you had a good day.

Hope Pix is starting to feel a bit better with the fluids and drugs


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Claire that is really bad, must be upsetting for you. What have you planned for elliots birthday? How's work

Afm I have a cold sore the size of a small planet and I couldn't sleep properly last night, tyler did wake at 130 but I just couldn't get back to sleep then when I did I dreamt nursery force her to wear gloves! Weird I know


----------



## skyblu

Pix hope you get well soon 
Skyblu.x


----------



## claire1

To be honest Kara I didn't expect her to come, but thought she would have made the effort for my Dad.  I know next year not to waste money on invites for them.  Soft play for us tomorrow with my parents, and I think we'll go for lunch somewhere.  A nice quiet relaxed day I think (well that's my plan).

Works much the same, but am looking to transfer over to nights after Christmas.  Which will be 20 hrs a week, so I get to spend more time at home   .

Hope nursery goes OK with Tyler, I'm sure she'll have a great time.


----------



## trickynic

Claire - glad Elliott's birthday party went well.


AFM back to work tomorrow! AAAAAAARGH!!! I'm actually quite looking forward to it, especially now it is only 3 days and DH is looking after them this week. I will be very anxious the following week when they go to nursery though and am really worried about Alys settling in as she has terrible stranger anxiety and still has trouble with feeding. Evan will be fine - he probably won't even notice I've gone!


----------



## kara76

Claire enjoy tomoRrow. Your new shift pattern sounds like a good plan

Tric good luck with work, bet it will be strange for you.

Afm nursery is edging closer, only an hour tomorrow and I'm sending tyler with enough clothes and washable nappies for a week I think lol. I can't lie I am dreading it, I rarely leave tyler and I'm sure I'm having paliptations thinking about friday when she is gona be there all day, I'm gona be in a new job...hell its a big day for us both without the added pressure of a day with strangers. Think I'm gona get luke to call the nursery half way through the day so he can then txt me and if tyler isn't coping then maybe he will have the sense not to tell me lol. Even writing this is making me cry. Sorry for being so soft and I know most of you have already been apart from you little ones , did you feel like this? 
I can just see friday being a really stressful and horrid day, well for me anyway. I have the pressure to get my **** in gear, bf and breakfast get us both dressed and out the door by around 9am then got to drop tyler off at nursery and abandoned her...that's how is feels atm and then drive to my new job and be stuck with people I don't know all day, do a health and safety course and handling chemicals and be shown round the park. Don't think my head is gona be in it and to make things just that little worst I have period pains and a massive planet size coldsore

Can someone please kick me up the butt for being so daft and soft


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara I would gladly kick you up the butt if I thought that was what you need but instead I'm sending you big hugs. I'm sure you're feelings are completely normal and the other mummies will be along to tell you soon x 

Please send my love to Pix too, hope she feels better soon x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Just back from a weekend at my folks - mum was 60 and had a party which was lovely and she really enjoyed showing the boys off to all her friends!

Been reading back and it seems like a big week for lots of you lovely ladies so here's a    for all who need it.

Kara, I echo Mrs T - you don't need your butt kicking, you are just naturally concerned for your precious little girl...and not only are you going back to work which is a big enough deal but also starting a new job. Be kind to yourself, it's hard but once you have done it that first time it will be that little bit easier and you will have big smiles and cuddles to greet you when you pick her up. You have done a brilliant job of helping Tyler to become such a happy, bright and sociable little lady that I am sure she will settle in well and enjoy her new adventure and make new friends.

Pix, sorry that you  are having such a rough time. I hope you and your precious cargo are being well looked after, thinking of you lots.

Queenie - hope things have settled down and wishing you all the very best for your scan tomorrow.

Skyblu, so pleased to hear that you can go ahead and start the h/s - good luck for Thursday!

Nic, best of luck going back to work tomorrow, will be thinking of you x

Sammy, hope you are feeling ok and the wait goes quick

Swans, hope you are ok too

Claire, glad Elliot had a good birthday party, enjoy your day tomorrow


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone,
Just popping on to give    to Kara. 
Sophie is starting nursery 1st Sept and has already had her break in sessions. I was really worried when I left her for 2 hours but just kept reminding myself of the positives that she gets to play with loads of other children. It was strange having a cuppa with my mum and no Sophie around as she is either with one of us. Best thing was when I went to pick her up she was so happy to see me, but didn't want to leave   . I shall look forward to reading how it goes and I bet Tyler loves it.
I will try and stay up to date but it is very hard working full time


----------



## kara76

Thanks all

Mrs t cheers huni

Sarah bet the boys loved the attention

Nic must be hard work, working full time with a bust madam around

I'm off to bed at I have to set the alarm for once lol and luke is due home in the early hours

Queenie I know I've txt but all the best for tomorrow. Enjoy seeing your babies


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been posting much but have been keeping an eye on you all.  I'm still feeling queasy most days and my backside is absolutely agony so much so that I'm finding it difficult to sit down.  Damn those progesterone injections well I either blame them on Dh for doing them wrong  .  Nevermind only another 11 to go  

Pix poor you, really having a rough time at the moment , hope you start to feel better soon hun x

Kara, good luck with the job and i'm sure your little un won't be at all phased about being left to play with other little uns she'll have a fab time.

SarahJane - glad you had a nice weekend and isn't it lovely to see your parents showing your little uns off  

Queenie - Good luck with your scan x

Trickynic - All the best for your first day back at work hope it's all gone well x

Claire - aren't families just wonderful!!! Still glad you managed to enjoy Elliiot's birthday and didn't leave them get to you that much.

Skyblu - wishing you all the best x

Hi to anyone i've missed xx


----------



## kara76

Swan try laying down to jab
It will help I promise

Claire happy birthday to elliot

Hiya all how is everyone

Afm tyler loved nursery, she did have a few tears once I was gone but when i went to collect her she was sat with all the kiddies eating grapes and she had already finished lol. I went to the docs while tyler was there as I have a coldsore the size of a planet. Doc said no to bf with the pills but chemist said fine but was surprise when she said maybe you should stop now if your thinking of number 2 !!


----------



## trickynic

Kara - I know how you feel, I'm facing the same thing! I went back to work today but didn't feel to bad about leaving the babies as DH had them however I'm dreading next week when they start nursery! DH took them for their settling in session today - Evan was great and started playing with the other babies. Alys was upset as expected but DH said she was fine by the time they left. They are being left there for an hour tomorrow. Work was great and it was nice to see all my colleagues again.


----------



## kara76

Tric glad work went well. The twins will love nursery once they get use to it. My main concern was leaving tyler with people who neither of us knew. Its very scary

Now I'm nervous about starting a nice job, now I know its only housekeeping which isn't rocket science but is hard work but spending an already stressful day with strangers is gona be weird. Hope my planet coldsore is less swollen by then lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara as you know i glad that tylers visit went well. i see it all the time in school parents are crying and little ones are runnning into classroom to play and not even looking at their parents it is so much harder for parents than the child. i'm sure she will love it on friday and will go well. i can understand how you feel about starting a new job but i am sure you will be fine.   to you.

tric glad work went well. 

claire hope elliot had a good birthday

swans hope the jabs get easier for you.

pix thinking of you as always 

afm had my booking in app at ante natal yesterday, can't believe how long it took, not with the midwife but waiting. app was at 9.00 but was not seen till after 10.00, by then my bladder was bursting had to let some out and drink more water. anyway had the usual checks and then midwife said they were not going to do a scan as i had only had one last monday. wasn't happy about that so said i wanted one to reassure me that little ones were ok due to the bleeding. any way they agreed and we got to see them and have a pic. they are both doing so well. approx 7cm in lenght now.they have given me the due date of 20th feb. i mentioned to the midwife about the bleeding but didn't seemed bothered about it as long as it was not red with clots. didn't see a consultant said i will get an app to see him again. 
we went public with our news yesterday, which was great telling family and friends. was exhauted after.


----------



## kara76

Queenie you know I'm over the moon for you. Wow 20th feb seems so close and with crimbo in the middle it will soon be here.
Welcome to the world of long and I mean long antenatal appointments lol. So did you tell the world yesterday? Bet it was emotional

Afm we have been to mum and toddler this morning, tyler loves loves loves it. Nursery paid for til next week yay so that's good news


----------



## Jule

Queenie thtats great news that all well in antenatala and they gave u another scan.r u bout 14 wks now.how's the bleeding has it eased?

We found out last wkend our friends are pregnant and due 3rd feb and it was ivf.I was shocked they hadn't said after all we had been throuhg.nice for them tho.

Kara gr8 tyler liked nursery.glad u had nice time in mother and baby.

I had a terrible night with the babies last night aaron was up all night being sick and grizling.both babies r teething and aarons urine smelt so rung gp who sid to keep and eye and ring if conccerned out of hrs.aaron has high temp as well.they have been grizly on and off all day,dreading another night like last night so tired.

Pix how r u?


----------



## kara76

Jule omg you poor love. Hope tonight is easier for you all. Great news about your friends

Tric did your babes go to nursery again today

Afm just got back from zumba, love it. Tyler is going to nursery for 2 hrs tomorrow and I'm gona go and have a hair cut and nip in to my old mum and baby group for a cuppa, I still know some of the girls.


----------



## kara76

Sorry I didn't update

Pix is still in hospital, still puking and no reason so far found. They hope anti sickness will break the puking cycle

Pix we are all thinking of u. Another naughtie ivf wales baby I think


----------



## trickynic

Queenie - glad scan went well


Jule - sorry to hear you are having a rough time with the  babies. Sleep deprivation is a killer! Hope they feel better soon.


Kara - yes, the babies went for their second settling in session yesterday. Evan was fine again and apparently just did laps of the garden! Alys was as bit upset to start but then was fine so I feel a bit better about leaving her now. DH had a good chat with the staff and found them really knowledgeable and confident with the babies so I definitely feel a lot better. 3rd day in work today - the last 2 days have been quite slow as I was just settling in but they are allocating me work today so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Tric are you finding the morning harder with work and babies?

How is everyone?

Jule how was last night?

Afm we are off to nursery for 2 hours well tyler is I'm off to have hair cut. I rthink we are on the verge of 4 big teeth coming and tyler needed a little calpol last night at 11pm.

She is copying me with everything, pretends to put handcream and lip balm on. This age is so so wonderful, her mind is so so open. 
She is into everything more than ever and wants everything me have. So cute when each morning luke gets her out her cot and brings her into me and she takes her dummy out and kisses him

Her fave word now is mama which is said very loudly over and over if I'm ignoring her lol. She shouts mama or dadda from her cot now too lol


----------



## Queenie1

kara enjoy your hair cut today. tyler is gonna have fun again today at nursery. she sounds so cute this is such a great age.

jule sorry to hear you had a bad night, hope last night was better for you and that aaron urine is ok.

tric good luck in work today, hope the little ones have a good time at nursery today.

pix thinking of you. 

afm. a very quite ssshhh bleeding seems to be easing. hope it stays away this time. yes kara we told everyone on monday, the only people who don't know now is staff in school will tell them on first day back, although they might guess when they see my bump. lol 
dh is being very over protective of me and doesn't want me to do anything incase bleeding starts again. but i am going to have to start building things up so going back to work is not such a shock. 
yesterday i went into my local baby shop to have a look around at things, first time to do this as now everyone know i can be seen in baby shops.
so my first visit to a baby shop looking for me. yay.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Great news on your scan Queenie, glad to hear bleeding has eased. It must be lovely to have gone public with the news and browsing the baby shops - enjoy!

Pix, thinking of you lots, hope you and little Pix are being well looked after xx

Hope settling in goes well today for Tyler, enjoy your pampering Kara. 

Glad to hear work is going well Nic and the bells are settling in at nursery

Jule, hope last night was better for you, big hugs x

Not long til you can finish the injections now Swans, hope the queasiness will ease off soon


----------



## kara76

Will write more later. 

I have itv coming tomorrow morning as a new research project is out via cardiff uni saying stress doesn't impact ivf success! I will talk about my experience as my last 2 ww was awful and I was so stress and it worked so I kinda agree

More personals later


----------



## Queenie1

kara hope the interview went well. let us know when it's on. also good luck with your new job tomorrow, hope you have a good day. good luck to tyler for her first day at nursery. 

hope everyone on here is well.


----------



## kara76

Should be on itv tonihght at 6 I thinkj


----------



## Queenie1

thanks will sky plus it. 

how you feeling about tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - you and Tyler were fab as usual. Loved the dish on her head bit, bless her x


----------



## jo1985

hi kara seen ur interview fab. tyler gorg x


----------



## kara76

Thanks all

Sarah how's u? There's a mum and toddler group in narberth on a tuesday 10 til 12 in the soft play at noah ark if you fancy it. How's the crawling? The boys not u lol

Queenie I agree with you dh, rest rest rest and potter when you feel up to it. Huni and if u need to sign off work if its too much

Afm I'm nervous about work tomorrow, its an intro day so should be quite nice but the stress of getting my bum and tylers bum in gear is playinhg on my mind lol even though we have tried it all week and been ready by 9 easy pesy.
Tyler must be growing as she is so clumsy and walked into a door earlier and is forever falling over and omg she has what can only be described as terrible twos lol I don't laugh at the time. She shouted no at one of her little friends today and then slapped him! Naughtie tyler moo.


----------



## Jule

Just a quickie.kara good luck for work tom,pix hope u r feeling a little better and queenie glad bleeding has eased but continue to take it easy.
Hi everyone else.

Aaron has been admitted so I'm back in hosp with him!he has a uti and will poss need iv antibiotics.he has cannula in and bloods been taken.I possibly will go home later to be with holly as stu got a job and started mon and just finding it a little hard getting to know everything as its his first week.
Just waiting blood resullts and urine sample results from lab but dipstick shows uti.
I have told ward holly will be with me tom and they are happy with this and will give me a cot for her which is good.


----------



## Sam76

Very quick one for me... just wanted to say hope Aaron's better and home soon Jule   glad to hear they're giving u a cot for Holly and hope Stu's settling into his new job. xxx

big hugs to everyone xx

nic - glad work's going well - hope things don't get too busy; pix - hope you're feeling better soon - had friend with hyperemesis  (sp?) and saw how horrible constant sickness can be xx, queenie - take things easy hun x kara - sounds like tyler's keeping you entertained, love hearing how she's coming along, good luck with job x Sarah - big hugs to you and boys xx 

afu, all ok here - got caught in mega downpour out for a walk today with babies, aunty and cousin... storm cover on buggy so E and C dry as a bone and happy... mummy soaked through to her bra and massive knickers.. the harder it rained the more i laughed - it was fab! 

clock says 3:10 so back to bed I think.... nite nite zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jule

Hi sam sounds like things r going well for you.we saw stu auntiy and she said she saw you.small world isnt it 
Bet the babies are growing and looking bigger by the day.

Nic how's work with you?
Kara hope today going well.

I went home late last night and I'm back in hosp.holly sleeping fast in her cot didn't take long for her to get used to it again  same for aaron and he has been a good boy all night and taking good feeds which is good.hope we will be home today don't know yet but the urine is clear even though dipped with a stick it had loads In it.need to wait for drs,bloods slightly raised but not too bad.will keep u posted


----------



## trickynic

Jule - sorry to hear Aaron is in hospital. You appear to be coping with it really well x


Sam - lovely to hear from you


Work went well this week - I love being part time!! The twins start nursery next week which I'm really anxious about. DH will be around to get them there in the morning next week but as of the following week it will all be down to me to get myself and them fed, dressed and out of the house by 7.45am - should be a challenge!


----------



## Queenie1

jule sorry to her aaron is in hospital. hope bloods and urine come back ok and that he can come home. good to hear stu's new job is going well.

kara and tyler  good luck today

pix hope the sickness is staying away.

tricnic glad you enjoyed work this week. good luck next week. 

sam good to hear from you. poor you getting stuck in that down pour. it was awful. hope you are drying out nicely lol. hope little ones are doing ok.

afm popping to cwmbran today, (furthest i have driven is a while) to buy some maternity clothes for school. think i am gonna start buying a few little things for the babies. can't wait.

have a good everyone.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Sorry you are back in hospital with Aaron, Jule   , hope he will be home today. Glad Stu's job is going well.

Glad you've had a good week Nic, I'm going to be similar to you when I go back, 3 days a week and not looking forward to getting all three of us organised in the morning!

Kara, hope you have a good day at work today and Tyler enjoys her first full day in nursery

Great to hear from you Sam, hope you are all doing well. Rain was torrential yesterday wasn't it, poor you getting caught out in it

Pix, thinking of you lots

Queenie, enjoy your shopping trip today. Don't buy too much maternity stuff, you'll find a few things that you get comfy in and just keep wearing and washing. I've got some stuff I only wore once or twice as it wasn't comfy. I had a black wrap dress from mothercare that I lived in oh and of course jogging bottoms, they are great for the latter stages and come in handy for afterwards too. 

Hope all went well yesterday Skyblu, must be exciting now you are on the way

Swans and Sammy, hope you are both doing ok


----------



## sammy75

jule, hope aaron gets better soon,

pix, hope the ms is easing off a bit for you, hoping i don't get it bad it sounds awful and you must have no energy you poor thing,  .

queenie, glad the bleeding has eased off and hope you enjoyed the shopping trip,

tric, glad your enjoying being back in work even if it is only part time as you need to keep some energy to look after the little ones when you get home,

hi sarah, kara, sam76, and all the other mum's and mum's to be.

afm, had to ring crmw to cancel my scan appt for next week due to not having anyone to cover my shift in work and they sasked if i could go over yesterday so had scan early and there was one little heartbeat going it was such a relief and amazing, so i have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan just so i can have better pics as bean will be bigger then.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara hope you and tyler have both had a good day.

jule hope aaron is ok and that you are able to come home soon.

sammy congrats on seeing a heartbeat amazing isn't it.

sarah thanks for the advice, i didn't plan on buying much only some trousers for work as mine don't fit any more.

afm. went to cwmbran to peacocks to buy 2 pairs of black trousers for work, but didn't like them on they were very baggy. did buy a pair of maternity jeans for every day as fed up not having a pair that fit. 

bought a pack of baby bodysuits and a baby starter clothes pack. it was so exciting. bought in asda as such good price. bought first size which is up to 9lbs. next size down was tiny baby up to 6lb do you think we bought the right size.

to all you twin mummies how did you know what size clothes to buy for the babies before they were born in mothercare they had 3 different sizes 
early baby - up to 5lb
tiny baby - up to 7.5lb
newborn- up to 10lb

my mum and i were quite confused as twins are born smaller than a single baby i think. any advice welcome.


----------



## trickynic

Queenie - I think I was feeling quite optimistic and only bought newborn clothes! Little did I know they'd come 6 weeks early and be really diddy! I would probably buy some tiny baby ones but I wouldn't worry about early baby - if they come early and are under 5lb you'll most likely spend a little time at the neo-natal ward and so have plenty of time to get clothes as they provide them for you. I didn't have to provide any clothes until they came home and by then they were both over 5lb.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie both sarahs boys were bigger than tyler lol. We had a small amount of tiny baby as it fits much better on a newborn well unless u have an 8pounder

Nic good to see your enjoying part time work


Afm good first day at work and tyler had a lovely first full day at nursery and ate loads there and at home and has been saying good girl since coming home which she picked up there. As for the job umm it was an intro day and I do feel a bit too good for the job but hey its money and a foot in the door with a good company and there's bugger all wrong with housekeeping and the hours are brill


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Everyone

Sorry haven't had time to post much but try to read.  Some days don't seem to do anything but feed, change, do washing and try (usually unsuccessfully) to get the babes to sleep!  On the other hand, today was productive as eventually found a car to buy so hopefully from next week we will all be able to go out together - maybe even the next meet-up?

Kara - glad Tyler is enjoying nursery and congrats on the job!

Nic - great that part time is working out and yours are enjoying nursery too - good luck on getting everyone out of the house on time!

Queenie - I was the opposite to Nic:  I was sure I would need loads of tiny stuff for prem twins, but although mine came almost 6 weeks early, they were quite big, so I didn't!  Now I'm getting it ready to go on ebay!

Jule - hope Aaron is better soon and you're all back home again.

Sammy - congrats on the scan.

Pix - hope you are better soon.

Hello to Sarah, Swans and SkyBlu.  

Sorry, babes stirring, will try to get back another time.

Best wishes to all and sorry to those I've missed.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Jule, hope Aaron is getting better. 

Great news on your scan Sammy

Glad your first day at work went well Kara, and well done Tyler on settling in so well

Good to hear from you Vixxx, it is a bit like groundhog day at times isn't it! Hope you can get out and about a bit more now you have your car, it really helps. Would be lovely to see you if you can come to the next meet. 

Thinking of you Pix 

Queenie, about clothes, I just got a few tiny baby from mothercare and they lasted about a week for my bruisers lol. I bought more of the newborn clothes lasted until they were about a month old, then they were in 0-3 months. You'll find that like ladies clothes, in different shops the same size is actually quite different which can be a bit of a pain. There's a shopping centre next to our hospital so it was easy for dh to pop out and get any bits and pieces we needed when the boys first arrived. 

have a good weekend all, the sun is shining again, woohoo


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.
Sammy great news on the scan it is so exciting to see the hb.

Pix how. Ru?

Kara 1st day over,always the worst I think.I know what your saying about the job but keep ficusing on money.nice to have money even if the job is not right.

Tric how r the babies.

Sarah how r the boys?

Queenie.I didn't buy anything and then obv bought when the babies come.I think asda tiny baby r quite generous up to 6ib and holly still wears them.even aaron fits into 1 or 2 of his.mothercare were gr8 when the babies were tiny and we bought lots up to 5ib and had lots of wear out of them.may be worth waiting and seeing how far ui get.as tric said neonatal ward will have clothes for tiny tiny babies and we used them and then bought mothercare tiny baby with velcro which is fab when they have so many lines in.if they r like sarahs boys u won't need tiny baby which will be great 

Aaron is home thank goodness.still not brill with feeds but I'm spending more time feeding to try and get more down him.hoping he will pick up in nxt day or so.


----------



## trickynic

Jule - glad to hear Aaron is home


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Vixx must be pretty hard going with baby twins and a small child. Hope things will get easy

Jule great news aaron is home

Sarah hiya

Queenie I agree don't buy too much maternity and going through the winter u can get away with jumper dresses and legging

Pix, poor pix is back in hospital as couldn't stop puking. Awful for her

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

jule so glad to hear aaron is home. 

pix thinking of you.

hi kara, sarah, vixx, tricky, sam and everyone else.

afm bought a pair of black trousers for work. my mum bought me also a johhnsons baby essentials pack.  my friend has offered me her maternity clothes so will have a look and see what she has got. not planning on buying anymore for a while will see how i get on.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie good to see you have got urself some trouser and great if you can borrow stuff from a friend. 
The one thing I wished we brough more of were bibs, you can get some lush bandanna type ones on ebay. We didn't use any products for around 6 months and even now its just shampoo. 

Afm we have been to docs as tyler rash is bad and she now as anti bs as the spots are infected. Got to go back to gp on tuesday and hope to get a referral.
Its our 7th wedding anniversary today and we are off for a roast dinner at parents so that's nice. Didn't get a card, tyler hide lukes car keys so he couldn't nip to the shop early! She hid them in the cupboard where she hides rex s balls and alsort.
She is talking loads and today I've taught her monkey and ball! She is amazing


----------



## trickynic

Happy Anniversary Kara!


Queenie, the boxes that those Johnsons starter packs come in are brilliant to use as nappy boxes! I have one downstairs and one upstairs filled with nappies, wipes, nappy bags and sudacream


----------



## Sam76

just a quick one - bit slow... Queenie re:clothes - think other twin mummies have said it all really. Don't get too much unitl you know what you need, I bought some early baby (upto 5lb) and didnt use them. The ones for babies around 7lb i found most useful at start.  I love the sleepsuits that DH got them from Tesco whilst we were all in hospital - not just cos they're cute, but because dh chose them. sizes vary enormously between shops (some more generous  than others). I got really confused   about vests/long sleeved vests/sleepsuits/babygros, what was what. what should be worn when and whether things should have integral feet/scratch mittens. Most worn by my two in hospital & early days were (and still are for lazy mornings & bedtime) short sleeve vest under sleepsuit/babygro (to me they're the same thing but someone might be able to give me definition to help distinguish difference  ). not sure any of that helps... just rambling...expected evan to wake and stop me sooner.

jule- hope aaron's better and glad to hear he's home
kara - happy (belated) anniversary)
nic - good luck getting ready in mornings - i know you're super organised so will have to get some tips for when i come to do it!
pix - thinking of you x
sarah - how's weaning - any likes & dislikes with things they've tried?
claire - cant believe elliot's 1 - birthday sounded lovely

enjoy bank hol everyone x
my task this week is finding out how i request returning to work part-time (a while to go yet - return date next May, but will be good to  have a plan)


----------



## Queenie1

happy bank holiday everyone, hope your all having a good day.

thanks all for your valuable advice, re materninty and baby clothes been very useful.

kara happy anniversary for yesterday hope you had a lovely day.

jule how is aaron.

sam lovely to hear from you.

pix thinking of you x

hi everyone x


----------



## Queenie1

can i ask all twin mummies what pram you bought and your views on it.  thanks all x


----------



## Sam76

hi queenie
we got mountain buggy duo and love it
pros - side by side (neither twin below/behind the other), sturdy, very easy to manoeuvre, great suspension - good on bumpy terrain, suitable from birth to 4yrs, narrow for a side by side
cons - heavyish to get in and out of car (but not to push), takes up almost all of boot space in our big car (qashqai), can't get everywhere with side by side (some shops - but i'm not a shopper!), you do have to get babies out of car seats (often when sleeping) but this also means that we don't have to worry about leaving them in seats too long (and they tend go back to sleep pretty quickly)

forward facing seats not an issue for us - little window in top of hoods to peek at them, our two have slept everytime we've taken them out so they're oblivious to whats behind/ in front of them atm.

does come with pram attachment but we didnt get one 

would i get one again? - yes (but would also look at mountain buggy duet that's recently been launched - too recently for our two)

my advice... think about how you'll use it and your personal requirements to help you decide - what's right for one person might not be best choice for someone else   

have 2 screamers now... back later x


----------



## Vixxx

Queenie - I have the baby jogger city mini and love it. Got the soft carrycots cheap on ebay so can do pram-style too.

Have a look at this thread on the perfect twin pushchair: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235172.828

There's quite a lot of debate around the BJCM and the mountain buggies.

Happy Anniversary Kara - hope Tyler's rash gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks sam and vixx


----------



## Jule

Hi queenie we got mini city jogger.we bought it cause I got a clio and can fit in boot and have room for few bags too.I love it its light weight and has peep holes at top to see babies.its a side by side buut quite narrow and so far can get thru all doors including my front door which is standard door.not a huge shopping basket below but I bought a large baby bag skip and hop which is for 2 babies and attaches to the handles and I have bought clips for handles to put shopping bags.I love the pram but depends what u want.I tried infront of each other pram and found them too heavy and didn't collapse small enough.as sam says depends what u want it for.I do lots of shopping with mine and can get around most shops.also good for rough terrain.
How r u feeling?

Sam how r u?babies must have grown loads now.

Vixx how r u getting on with the twins and a little un.

Kara how's u and tyler?

We r back in hosp with high temp waiting for doc.was gonna start weaning tonite obv can't now.
Dr keeping us in overnight again.sounds again like uti


----------



## kara76

Hiya chatty twin mummies

Sam and vixx how are things?
Sam re working part time. Your employer has to offer you part time hours and if not you can sue them and 99%of the time win as its indirect sex discrimnation. You need to write to them requesting part time hours and then they should set up a meeting where you are allowed to take a witness and its at this meeting the hours will be discussed. Good luck. I could of sued my employer but it was mutually agreeable that they would refuse my request

Afm I've been working all day then home to work at cooking etc lol. Kinda good, hard work and busy busy busy so time went quick which is great as it never did in my old job. Have the joy of phoning tax credits tomorrow

Tyler now says tasty when she eats something she likes lol so so cute


----------



## kara76

Jule we posted at the same time. Hope aaron is ok, must ne a worry for u all

I love your pushchair and it really does fold well and is light. Tyler liked climbing in it lol


----------



## claire1

Evening everyone

Jule hope everything is OK   

Kara glad work and nursery is going OK.

Sam how's things with you re going part time check your family friendly policy, should say in there what to do.

Nic hope work is going OK.

Pix hope your feeling a little better   

Queenie ditto on the differences in sizes, I find asda really big.  We ended up going to buy tiny baby & newborn when Elliot was born, as I'd bought 0-3 months as they kept telling me he was big.  My advice is just get a few of each sizes, you can always get more when their here.  I have the Phil & Ted, your welcome to have a look and a go with it at the meet if you want (it's a single at the mo, but will give you an idea)

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

Claire you and elliot coming to the next meet? We hope too

Forgot to say tyler has been in knickers from 11am til bedtime with no accidents yay what a clever girl


----------



## claire1

Hopefully Kara, we have a busy few weeks, what with birthday party's most weekends.  He has a busier social life than I do    

Well done Tyler


----------



## kara76

Would be lovely to see u both.

Our kiddies social lifes will just get busier and busier


----------



## claire1

Yeah it will be nice to catch up with everyone, it's been a while.

I know, it wont be long till they're shouting "can I have a lift", "will you take me", or "can I borrow the car"


----------



## Jule

Well update we are staying in hosp with aaron.his bloods are back and are higher than thur and indicate he has an infection.he has been started on iv antibiotics and will be on them for 48hrs at least.also needs and kidney scan and maybe a cathetor at some point!just for investigations.bless him he has been such a brave boy.I'm here in hosp with him and holly at home with stu.I have a cot in the room ready for her arrival tom.

Claire just to say the cushion is fantastic and we r having so much use oit of it.holly goes on it every eveming until about 3am and then she comes off it and is settled and cwtches up with aaron.

Kara gr8 that tyler has been in knickers I wonder if this will be it for her in the days.well done she has done gr8 with toilet training.

Better go aaron crying


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Jule sorry to hear you are back in hospital with Aaron, hope they can get the infection sorted and he's on the mend very soon, sounds like he is being a little star    to you all

Kara, glad work is going well. Wow, Tyler in knickers all day, she's doing great. Belated happy anniversary!

Claire, will be good to see you at the meet if you can make it. 

Hope work is going ok this week Nic

Pix, glad to see on ** that you are home, hopefully you will get to stay there for more than one day this time    

Sam, hope you are all well. re work, our place has a flexible working policy, so I fill in a form and send it back to HR and then they discuss it with my boss to decide whether to approve. My boss has been really good and we talked it all through beforehand so I knew that he had no problems with my request.

Weaning is going well thanks. They like most things but not so impressed with cauli and broccoli! They love porridge. A new favourite is avocado mashed up with philadelphia, they like it as a dip with breadsticks, although I end up nicking it as its so yummy! I need to fiddle with timings a bit as they don't eat very much at lunch time.

Hope you are OK Queenie - have you joined TAMBA - they've got lots of useful information on multiple pregnancy / parenting and good discounts for members.
Baby clothes, Sam I am with you on the confusion about names, I think I got it sussed eventually but blimey - and what the heck is a layette?!

Re prams, we went for the babyjogger city select, using it for the first 4 months with car seats and then onto the proper pushchair seats. I love it, it is a bit heavy to lift, but I don't find it a problem. I can get it in our boot (passat estate) easily with half the space left for luggage. For me, it was important to have something narrow to deal with the narrow pavements and smaller shops round by us and also sturdy enough for rough ground. It looks long, but is actually easier to turn round than you'd think. Compared with other tandems, the one at the back does get a view and I can turn the seats round so the boys can face each other - that's my favourite thing, although they are now starting to steal each others socks   . I hear lots of good things about the Mountain Buggy Duet and if the timing had been right may well have gone for that. 

We are getting ready for our first proper holiday, off to Devon on Friday and can't wait.


----------



## Jule

Ooh lovely sarah.where In devon are you going?we love devon,hopefully u will have gr8 weather.

Pix gr8 news u r home.hope the vomiting settles.

Aaron is constipated too and hasn't been for 5 days.he has been really grizzly and ensettled all nite.he will be in for maybe a week depending on what they find.he has e-coli urine infection and need to know if it has gone into the blood stream.if so we will have to stay for 5 days of antibiotics.he will need scans and bladder tests but should be able to be done as outpatient.cons said need to find cause as he has a urine inf so young!
Holly here with me lying on bed watching balamory.think she likes not being a patient


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Pix hope you're feeling better hun x

Jule - Sorry to hear Aaron had been poorly again, thankfully he's in the right place and lets hope they get to the bottom of it now.  Nice to know you can have Holly with you as well x

SarahJane - have a lovely holiday, I could so do with a break at the moment but nothing doing until November!!!

Kara - haven't you got a clever little girl   Hope the job is still going ok 

Queenie  - hope you're ok and still taking it easy 

Hi to Vixxx, Claire, Sam, Trickynic and sorry for anyone i've missed out.

AFM - on countdown for my 12 week scan (9th Sept) I so wish I could sleep until then!  Will this worry ever stop because despite seeing the heartbeat and everything being ok at the scan at 7 +5 and now I'm feeling the stretching going on and have nausea I'm still not convinced I'm pregnant   I suppose you've all been there though (or am I the only loopy one  ) Only 3 more progesterone jabs left thank goodness.

Love to you all have a good day


----------



## kara76

Swans you will slowly start to relax more after your 12 week scan.

Sarah enjoy your holiday. Little melodies starts up again on the 8th

Jule I so feel for you all. Such a worry but at least your in the right place for help. I'm here anytime you need an ear

Afm madam moo woke at 5am and didn't wana go back to sleep, just wanted hugs so after an hour of pick up, put down her being bossy and telling me to hug her and sit down I put her in bed with us and bingo sleep. Been to docs and they think she has ezcema that get infected with something called follicultis! She has new anti bs if we need to use um and I need to keep applying cream! I'm still not convinced


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jule that must be a worry, fingers crossed its not in the blood stream and he won't have to stay in, good they are trying to get to the bottom of it all. 

Swans, no you are not alone with the loopiness. It does get better as Kara said after the 12 weeks and you can relax a bit more, good luck for your scan next week x

Hope the antibiotics and cream sort Tyler's rash out. I'm definitely up for melodies Kara, can't do 8th as away but will come along from the following week. I saw online there is a registration form to fill in so I'll get in touch with the lady. 

We're off to Dartmouth, loved it there when we went a few years ago. The place I booked has supplied two travel cots and two highchairs so that's a bit less luggage. We are going to take the boys to Painton Zoo but apart from that no plans other than being lazy and hopefully nice enough weather for a trip to the beach.


----------



## Jule

Ooh sounds lovely sarah.we have stayed a few times in paigton and been to paigton zoo.have a lovely time.we are supposed to be in tenby 16th sept hopefully aaron will be sorted by then.

Swans good luck for the scan I'm sure u will relax a little.I did but wasn't completely relaxed until 24 wks when I knew the babies would be viable.try and enjoy tho as it goes so quickly.

Kara that rash must be a pain esp as u haven't got a diagnosis properly yet.suppose rashes are difficult to diagnose esp with young children.hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all for your advice. much appreciated.

jule hope aaron is improving and that you don't have to stay long.

kara hope antibotics clear tyler's rash. 

sarah have a great time in dartmouth. glad to hear weaning is going well. 

afm all ok here, still nauseous and occasionally sick. taking it easy. not looking forward to going back to work on friday, think getting up early and the drive there and back is going to take it out of me. 

sorry girls but i have another question. those of your who have tandam fed the babies do you do this at night as well as day time and if so how do you do it eg. in bed or in nursery or downstairs., as dh has offered to buy me a glider chair for the nursery and i'm not sure that it will be worth it as i will need to feed 2 babies at night times. i am hoping to breastfeed if i am able to.


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as had **** day at work lol

Jule hope aaron is getting better

Queenie my glidinh nursing chair was the one thing I cudnt do without so a best buy for me but I had one baby not two lol


----------



## Jule

Oh kara what happened in work?

Aaron seems bit better altho still quiet and wee still smelling.tom will know if we can go home or need to stay til end of wkend


----------



## Vixxx

Hi everyone

Queenie - a glider chair is the one piece of kit I really wanted with DS1 but didn't get.  I did get one this time but with twins I don't use it to feed.  I'm bottle feeding but don't really see how you could tandem breastfeed on a glider either - probably not big enough. I do love it though, just to sit on but also if one of the twins needs comforting it's great for rocking them off to sleep, and soooo comfi.

Kara and Nic - how's work going, and nursery for the LOs?

Jule - hope Aaron's getting better now.

Sarah - hope you enjoy Dartmouth - I'm jealous!

AFM - good day today.  Went to twins club then walk round park, and even managed a drink in the cafe before having to get them back to feed.  New car arrived, and we all went out to another park in the evening so DS1 could kick a ball about.  Result!  Fingers crossed for the night...

Hello to everyone else!  Gotta go, babe crying for feed.


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx - glad you are getting out and about. Is it still mental or are things starting to get a bit better now?


Jule - hope you get to go home soon!!


Kara - hope work is going ok for you. Great news on Tyler's potty training.


Sarah - have a great time in Dartmouth. Paignton Zoo is awesome!


Swans - Don't worry, we've all gone a bit loopy in the early months! You should start to feel a bit more relaxed after the 12 week scan.


Hi to Claire, Queenie, Sam and everyone else!


AFM, 2nd week in work done! and all is going well. I'm enjoying being back at work, especially as it's only 3 days and am like a little puppy going to pick the kids up from nursery! Evan continues to love it there and is interacting with all the other children. Alys was definitely better on the 2nd day. I don't know if it's a coincidence but I've noticed a significant change in them since they've started nursery. They are a lot more playful with my friends' babies and are willing to eat lots of food that they wouldn't have touched before! The staff at the nursery are so good with them - we even get a report card home every day letting us know what they've eaten and what they've played with!


Evan is now cruising around the furniture and has started using the baby walkers to push himself around the living room. Alys can commando crawl around the room and her first four teeth have just poked through! YAY! Both of them clap at everything at the mo. Alys says "yeah" to every question, but Evan just shakes his head, lol.


----------



## kara76

Vixx lovely to hear from you. 

Tric glad your enjoying work and babes are enjoying nursery

Jule I see on ** your home. Hope aaron is ok and how's holly

Queenie how's u? How's about a bump pic?

Afm tyler loves nursery but mummy isn't liking work, whether its cause it new and ****ty I don't know. I still hate leaving her and miss her too much yet I know its so good for tyler. I'm tired and the work is hard and already I've accounted *****ing, whining and changing of hours. I'm gona have a word today. 
Af is late which isn't helping the moods lol


----------



## Jule

Yes we are home.came home t time yest which was lovely.aaron not himself but nice to be home.holly is fine and liking having aaron back.she is back to cuddling up to him in the cot.

Kara hope work is sorted today.not good to have these probelms so early on!

Nic wsounds like your enjoying work.nice to have your own time I'm sure.gr8 that the babies r doing so well in nursery too.

Vixx gr8 u r out and about.the meet should be good esp if we get to margam park for a little walk.

Queenie I haven't got a chair so can't help there.I have the babies in my room in the travel cot together and I feed on the bed so they can go straight back.in the nursery I have a leather comfy chair which I'm sure will be fine for us as it has low arms.my dad lent it to me.how's your bump?

Pix how r u feeling?

Sarah are u still away?if so hope your having a nice time


----------



## Swans72

Jule so glad Aaron is home, so sweet that Holly likes cuddling up to him  

Kara hope everything gets sorted in work

Trickynic glad work is going well and your settling back ok 

After a bit of advice please.  Those of you who took Omega 3 when did you stop taking it?  

Had my last jab last night   now that everything is fine at the scan next week.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Jule glad Arron home, hope he continues to improve.  Bet Holly missed him

Nic glad things are OK with work and nursery.

Swans sorry I cant help, I'm sure Kara will be along soon to help, things she took it.  Not long now till scan.

Vixx hope to see you at the meet.  Hope routine is starting to appear.

Kara sorry work not so good, you get those type of people everywhere.

How do you decide where to put them into childcare, I'm finding it really difficult to find/decide on somewhere.  Elliot really needs to mixed with more children, as he is becoming a little shy.  He's now walking so now the fun starts, we really must go and get some reins, Kara what is the littlelife ones like?

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Vixxx

Evening everyone

Jule - so glad Aaron is back home, and hope he recovers fully soon.

Claire - nice to hear from you:  We looked at about 4 nurseries for DS1 and just knew as soon as we walked iansnto the last one that it was the one for us.  Just the whole feel of the place was what we were after.  There was nothing wrong, as such, with the others, but then that last one was different!  I'd say go and look at a few, even if you think you know the one you might want to use.  Also, after you've been to one or two you might well notice other things that are important to you that you hadn't thought of initially!  I wanted a nursery rather than childminder for various reasons.

Swans - sorry I didn't use it.

Nic - glad you and baby bells enjoying pt working!

Kara - hope work is better.  Are you planning on coming to the meet?

Queenie - hope all's well!

Gotta go feed!  Have a nice weekend, everyone.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Work was great today but leaving tyler crying was hard and I cried too. Got back to nursery and they said she was unsettled and didn't eat well. I checked her feet when we got home as she had a blister last night and just come back frm docs and as I thought, its hand foot and mouth. Aww poor tyler

Claire I choose the nursery as my friends use it and rave about it and also its close to home and work and they do loads of pre school learning


----------



## Vixxx

Kara - glad work was better.  Poor Tyler.  Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## claire1

Kara poor Tyler, hope she's better soon.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara sorry to hear work isn't going well, poor tyler hope she is better soon.

pix how are you

jule glad aaron is home hope sweet that holly cuddles up

claire good luck with the nursery, i agree go around a few if you can and also other mum's opinions.

swans good luck with 12 week scan

tricky good to hear work and nursery is going well.

afm back to work yesterday, great fun in the morning as my head called a meeting first thing so i could announce my pregnancy to everyone. everyone was thrilled. was really tired last night so had an early night. have a wedding to go to today so another busy day. will post a bump pic next week, we have decided to do a bump pic every fortnight now instead of every week. have 16 week midwife app next week and my 20 week scan is on 30th september.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie bet it was lovely announcing your pregnancy. Bet there were some tears, does everyone know it was ivf now

Afm tyler was restless all night and came to bed with us at 130. The blisters are bad but thankfully not too many, the worst ones are in her mouth and on her big toe. She's been pretty good considering


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

kara hope tyler is starting to feel better and the blisters are not getting her down.

afm had a lovely time at the wedding. lots of bump rubs off my family. 
most people in school know it was ivf due to the time off i had. other family and friends some do some don't. quiet day for me today gonna rest lots after the wedding and with school tomorrow. 

have a good day everyone


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone, long time, no post lol Just a me post as need to catch up properly, but want to say a big thank you to Kara for keeping you all updated and a thanks to everyone for the well wishes. I am far from a 100% but so much better than I was and have managed to stay out of hospital for a week, yay such a relief after 3 admissions within a couple of weeks lol Hyperemesis is flipping horrid, but am glad to say that whilst the meds dont stop the constant nausea feeling, I have stopped vomiting, which is obviously great and hopefully prevents me from having to go back on steroids. I must admit that it has all got me down a bit, especially when it seems impossible to even have to energy to lift my head off the pillow, but seem to have picked up today and have beer getting excited about my 20 weeks scan on Sept 15th which will hopefully be followed by lots of baby shopping!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Poor Pix, so glad you are on the mend x


----------



## kara76

Pix naughtie naughtie baby making u feel so crap. Hope your not so down now, I wouldn't be really ****** off if I were u

Afm the last couple of nights have been very restless with tyler crying out in pain every 45mins and today I had work and I have to say I haven't a clue how people work and be up at night all the time as I'm shattered today. 
Thankfully my mum had tyler today and lukes mum will ave her wednesday. Tyler is a little star and coping well

Oh and she's 16months old today and now telling me poo poo while pointing at nappy when she is needing the potty. Clever girl


----------



## Jule

Queenie that is lovely that u have told everyone.bet everyone was so pleased for u.

Pix so glad u r home and hopefully on the mend.what an awful time u have had.hope u won't have any more.not long til your scan now.did they scan u at al l when u were in hosp.

Kara poor tyler how awful for her.is her mouth the worst.bet its so painful for her.did gp give u anything to rub on her blisters?work must be tiring I find it hard getting thru the day after being up and I'm not concentrating like being in work.

Aaron is now teething and he has been up all night groaning.he has had reg calpol but his hands r constantly in his mouth and dribbling.holly is good at the mo.both been fed and back in cot for little nap before we go off to our 1st mother and nany group-we need to register this am.
Aaron now 10ib 15 and holly 8ib 10


----------



## jo1985

Hey all u mams and mams to b hope aol isl ok
Pix glad ur home hope sickness stays away.
Quennie goss every1 knows o take it easy Wen bk at work
Kara hope tyler id ok.
Jule hope aaran teething eases and that they bth stay Well and continue to thrive ur twins are the same weight as mymates twins Noah and esme and they only 6 weeks LOL


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Juke hope group went well. Teething sucks big time

Afm tyler is getting better but still under the weather and has loads of blisters in her mouth and down her throat. she is a little star as they must hurt a lot.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all here is my bump pic taken today at 16 weeks


----------



## kara76

Aww lush lush lush

I have bump envy in a nice way lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

pix so glad to hear you have managed to stay out of hospital. glad sickness has stopped. not surprised you have been feeling down you have had a terrible time of it. i hope that you have turned a corner now and can start to enjoying yourself. not long to your scan how exciting wow 20 weeks how exciting for you. 

poor tyler she is being so brave hope the blisters go soon

jule hope your mummy and nanny group went well.  

afm got 16 week app with midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Queenie, what a lovely bump


----------



## Queenie1

thank you both still find it hard to believe this is happening to me.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Looking at your bump it's definately happening to you hun, lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks

how are you mrs t


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm ok, fed up of waiting.. Just waiting a couple more test results so I can book a consult with Dr G and hope it's 4th time lucky


----------



## Queenie1

the waiting is the worse bit. i hope the results come back soon and mr g is able to help you. i have heard such good things about mr g. will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Jule

Ooh queenie I will have to put pc on can't see pic on my phone.

Kara hope tyler is bit better today.

Mrs t nice to here from u hope thinsg move quickly for u.waiting is horrible x

We r back in hosp with aaron.urine inf no better.he still smells when weeing and he hss now had bloods.they have said depneding on results depends if we need to stay-i hope not I hope they can ggive oral.I already been here since 12.30.I'm knackered this was supposed to be a rest day for me to catch up on sleep!


----------



## kara76

Jule massive hugs. I hope they get aaron sorted asap. 

How is everyone?

Afm been a busy bee in work and my mil came over to have tyler and she has been an angel, still not eating too great but better . The blisters on her feet are bursting and look sore but wow tyler copes so well. I am blessed with such a good girl. 
She does have a cold now which is a shame. Got staff party tomorrow which is a family affair so that will be nice


----------



## Jule

Kara have a nice party today.does that mean tyler can come with you.

We are still in hosp aaron needed more iv antibiotics.possibly for kidney scan today but still waiting for drs for a plan


----------



## trickynic

Sorry to hear you are back in hospital Jules, hope it's not too long til you can come home.
Kara - glad to hear you are getting on better at work. Hope Tyler gets better soon.
Lush photo Queenie - I'm getting bump envy! lol


Well I am feeling really rough today. Had a sleepless night with a high temperature and was dreading having to look after the twins on my own today but, touch wood, it's gone really well so far and they are behaving for me. I've completely lost my voice so have had to sign to them all morning but it's worked really well - better than when I try to verbally tell them what to do! I might keep it up, can't believe how much they understand. It's their first birthday next Friday!!!


----------



## kara76

Jule I hope the doc is able to give u good news soon. I must be so fed up

Tric are they signing back yet? Tyler signs back a little but has found her voice which she prefers lol.

Afm we all have colds atm and off out tonight


----------



## Vixxx

Jule - hope Aaron is better soon   

Nic - sorry you are feeling rough too.  Did you do a baby signing class?  That's one thing I want to do too, and maybe baby massage, but not sure how feasible with twins?  Did you ever go to Twins Club?

Mrs T - fingers crossed results come soon.  Is Mr G back now?

Queenie and Pix - how are you doing?

Kara - hope you have a good time tonight.


----------



## skyblu

Hi girls,

Pix glad you are better, it must of been hell for you 
I was at Glangwili and was going to pop in to see you but you had left the day before, hopfully we will meet one day.

Queenie - loving the bump.

Kara hope your cold gets better soon and that Taylor's blisters heal quickly, bless her 

Afm, still nothing from the hospital, but my GP has sent a letter to tell them to get a move on, how much that will do I don't know!!!
Got S/W coming tomorrow for health and safety checks still haven't finished homework, it is so hard to remember what happened last week let alone what I was doing growing up 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx - apart from the swimming classes which DH and I did together with the Bells, the Sing and Sign classes were the only thing I managed to get to on my own and we all loved it! I bought the DVD too http://www.singandsign.com/shop.php and try to do it once a week with them. I started going when they were about 6 months old and had them both in bumbo seats opposite me on the floor. Then as Evan started getting a bit more mobile, I put Alys in the bumbo next to me and Evan between my legs so he could go onto the mat in the middle of the room if he wanted to. There is a cat called Jessie that is part of the classes - Evan used to squeal with delight every time they brought her out. Now, every time we see a cat (real or a toy) he gets so excited and goes "Ca! Ca!". We also have a game where we hide his toy cat around the living room and he has to go and find it - lush fun 

Kara - they can do the signs for milk and Evan also does the sign for ducks and says "gack gack" lol. Alys seems to understand a lot of the signs but her speech is developing faster than her ability to do the signs like Tyler! She can even say "Evan" now!


----------



## claire1

Just a quick one from me to say hope all the baby's are getting better, and that everyone else is OK.

Will try and do a better post later after work, if Elliot lets me have a go on my own laptop


----------



## kara76

Jule hope aaron is ok

Tric how's you voice ? Is it back yet. Sing and sign sounds fun. 

Claire how's life with u

Queenie and pix how are you girls?

Hiya to everyone else

Afm I'm off to work soon so busy day ahead. Tylers ezcmea is bad atm and its bugging me now lol and her of course.


----------



## trickynic

Kara - I have a tiny squeak of a voice


----------



## Jule

Oh bless tyler excema is horrible and so itchy and now we have the winter!

Nic signing sounds fun I would like to do something like that with the babies.I have started going to mum and baby groups but not all aimed at small babies.

Skyblu sounds like the adoption process is moving along.I remember my friend saying about the homework she had to do and the book about her family.good luck.

Claire how r u and elliot

Pix and queenie how r u both.

Aaron still in now having e lots of iv antibiotics.uss scan of kidneys this am so really hoping for some answers and a plan.
I am so tired being here and have now got a cold.we r disturbed 4 times in thr night by the nurses doing aarons obs twice and antibiotics twice.y can't they do them together.I also feed at a different time,no wonder I got a cold I am so tired!
Both babies sleeping at the mo which is nice so I have time to read the paper


----------



## Jule

Absolutely gutted aaron needs 7-10 days of iv antibiotics which means we will be here until next weekedm.we have bookend to go to tenby nxt fri for long wkend may not be able to go now,gutted!!


----------



## claire1

Jule do they have a peads specailist community nurse in your trust?  As we have one in ours and they will do IV's at home for children.  Just a thought so you wouldn't have to stay in so long.  Hope things improve with Aaron soon, and your cold gets better.

Kara hope Tylers exema improves soon.  How was last night?

Nic hope you get your voice back soon.

Skyblu hope things move a little bit more quickly for you

Vixx how's things with the twins

Queenie fab pic, ditto about the bump envy   

Pix hope your starting to feel a bit better and sickness staying away.

Hope everyone else is OK

Afm Elliot is now walking, and is becoming a cheeky little monkey.  Childminding saga still remains, we both cant agree on what type, I say childminder, Rob says nursery   .  He so needs to socialise with other children, as he's getting shy around them.


----------



## kara76

Jule u know I'm gutted for u all and hope the time passes quick

Claire oh a walker, now the fun starts lol. I chose a nursery as it seemed more structed than a childminder 

Afm we have been back to docs and doc is calling the specialist for an appointment asap, he says ezcema but we need to find out what type and causes, I now had a skin cleanser and been told to switch her 1 bottle of cows milk to formula as that is all that has changed since this rash appeared. I don't think its wise to bf at night too or it could turn into feeding for along time while atm I don't have an issue with bf but I don't want her still feeding at 5 lol.

Work was ok but they have refused to swap a shift for me which is a little crap but at least I have given them dates now for oc nov and dec that luke is away at the weekend.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone, just back from our hols...

I'll catch up with everyone's news properly over the weekend but just quickly:

big hugs to you Jule, sorry that Aaron is still poorly and needs to be in for longer, keeping fingers crossed he's on the mend soon, 

Kara, sorry to hear Tyler's rash got worse, hope cutting down the cows milk will help, I know it can really help with eczema, made quite a difference to my flare ups when I gave up dairy before tx. 

Skyblu, hope your GP can help get things moving for you, it must be so frustrating all this waiting. Hope the homework is going well - glad to hear things are moving forward and look forward to catching up soon.

Pix, glad to see you are starting to feel better, you have really been through it, I so hope things keep improving for you now
Wow, Clare, you have a walker, that's exciting!

Hi to everyone else, will post more tomorrow, a bit zonked now from a long motorway journey, but was worth it for a nice week away


----------



## kara76

Jule how's thing

Skyblu I'm sure your gp can help. Shame the lists are so long

Sarah welcome home. How's the boys?

Afm poor tyler is very itchy and I'm lookinh forward to finding out exactly what the rash is. I suffer with ezcema so know how annoying it is. Sarah I have mega flare ups from pineapple but have never quit dairy. Maybe I shoud try


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara just seen the pics on **, poor Tyler's rash looks so sore, I hope you can get to the bottom of it soon. It does look like contact dermatitis as there is such a clear line between the affected area and where she's ok. I sympathise, I went through a phase several years ago of being allergic to lots of shoes, there must have been something in the dye but as shoes don't have ingredients, it was pot luck as to whether I'd have to bin a pair after only wearing a couple of times due to itchy red patterns developing on my feet! Very bizarre. Pleased to say it happens much less often these days. I do think that going dairy free can really help. I plan to cut down again soon now bf less. It may be worth asking about the cream you have been given just in case there may have been a different initial cause but now the reaction to the cream has aggravated it, some creams have preservatives in that can irritate, or lanolin. Really hope you can get some help for Tyler soon

Julia, hope Aaron is improving and you have a better night tonight 

The boys are good thanks. They had a lovely holiday and enjoyed the zoo. Dylan started commando crawling while we were away and last night managed to crawl properly and not in reverse lol! Ioan won't be far behind, he's now up on all fours and I guess might learn quicker as he watches his brother getting about. He'll have to, otherwise he will keep having his toys pinched. So, stairgates needed this week. Oh, any recommendations on car seats the next size up. I reckon we have about an inch left before we have to buy new ones.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - we have the Britax Evolva 1-2-3 car seats and they are great - we won't need any more now as they fit up to 12 years old. Make sure which ever one you choose has a recline option for nap times as some don't.


----------



## claire1

Hi Sarah glad you had a good holiday.  

I bought the maxi cosi priori for my car and I find it great, and Elliot seems to like it.  It also came up good with safety reviews.  Although Rob finds it fiddly, I don't know why.  He prefers his much cheaper one from Mothercare.  Hope thats of some help.

Ladies I have a blue walker here if anyone wants it, free to a good home


----------



## kara76

Yay to the crawling.  Now the fun really starts lol

We have a maxi cosi prior xp which is brilliant and has a tensioner to help get a tight fit and reclines really well and we also have a britax eclipse. 

The maxi cosi is the best of the 2. Will do up until the age of 4


----------



## kara76

Claire we posted at the same time lol. Same car seat too lol.


----------



## claire1

Kara   Yeah I find it really good and it fit's much better in the seats than the other we have.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the tips ladies, will have a look at those


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

jules how is aaron doing. how are you coping hope time goes quickly for you and you can be back home. thinking of you all

kara so sorry to hear about tyler i really hope that it clears up soon and that you can get to the bottom of what is causing it. hugs to tyler.

pix how are you. hope you are feeling well. 

sarah you are going to busy now once they are crawling well. glad you all had a good holiday

claire hope you and elliot are well

hi to everyone

afm went to cardiff today with mum had a look at prams in john lewis. was impressed with the bugaboo donkey for twins but so so expensive so i don't think we will be having that one. lol
did buy a changing mat from john lewis, muslim squares and some white bibs from mothercare. oh and a top for me from peacocks. i don't know if you all felt the same but everything i look at is such a mindfield as to what to buy which make is best etc. not an easy task this baby shopping lol but i am enjoying every moment looking at everything.


----------



## kara76

Queenie are you gona find out what the babies sexes? The shopping is a minefield. Mothercare catalogues etc have lists telling u what u need and you will add to it I'm sure lol

Afm tyler can now say itchy cause the poor baby is itchy big time and her rash looks very sore. She is back at nursery tomorrow so fingers crossed that goes well. We tried soya milk formula last night and she ended up going to bed with no milk as she refused it so by the time I gave in and got some cows milk she thought I was tricking her and wouldn't even taste it. Tried the soya on weetabix this morning and she refused to eat it so I'm praying its not cows milk

Sarah u and the boys up for melodies thursday?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Shopping ah yes it is v confusing, lots of fun browsing though!  Some things are such a ridiculous price. Must be nice to have started buying a few bits and pieces Queenie

Soya milk is gross, especially in tea. Maybe you could try rice milk - rice dream I think it is called, I had that on cereals when dairy free and you can buy one with added calcium so it has roughly the same as normal milk. It doesn't have the weird taste of soya. Bless her saying itchy, I hope nursery goes ok tomorrow.

Hoping to make it but I have to go up to work one day to sort some things out and not sure if it might have to be thurs when people are there I need to see. Hoping I can do that Fri if they are around so me and the boys can come and join in the music making!


----------



## Jule

Sarah glad u had a nice hol bet it was lovely to be away.what was the weather like?
Wow babies crawling your gonna be busy now 

Tric how r the twins?

Kara hope u get seen soon with tylers rash I'm sure it would be nice to finally get it sorted.

Queenie how lovely to go shopping its so exciting isn't it.we enjoyed looking but didn't buy until the babies had come!not quite planned that way,altho we did get our pram early and got it from kiddicare as we had seen it already in john lewis and had £100 off if we bought it at that time online.we were lucky too that we were given so much si didn't really buy too much.

Pix how r u feeling?hope u r feeling better


Claire how's elliott?

We are still in hosp!so boring.there is a wild child here kicking biting screaming security have been here most of wkemd and extra staff.she continually sreamed and banged door last night til 1am!thank god for my ear plugs.
Aaron will need new cannula again today.this will be the 3rd one bless him his veins r so poor from scbu that they r not lasting long!!
He is quite pale and not himself and not feeding properly.gonna get him weighed today to see if he has managed to stay the same.
Holly is with me and flat out bless.stu said she was unsettled for hours last nite.

Claire no nurse in community to do abxs as they r thru the night too and one needs a pump!just hope we can come out fri or sat so we can have just a little break


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you have a better night tonight Jule and no kiddies banging or screaming. Poor Aaron, hope he improves soon and you can all get out of hospital   

Weather was not brill but dry except for one rubbish day so we were quite lucky.

Hope Tyler is feeling better Kara, how's work? Will let you know tom about Thursday but I should be able to come yippee!

Pix, hope you are ok

Queenie have you started making lists of what you need? I love lists and drove dh up the wall lol

Hi Claire, Nic, Sam, hope you and babies are all well. Swans how are you doing?

Blimey, don't think I will bother with keep fit classes, these two monkeys are keeping me well and truly on my toes!


----------



## kara76

Jule fingers crossed for a better night

Sarah drop me a txt, would be great to see u and the boys and coffee afterwards is a must. I got the docs later that day too

Afm tyler was in bed with us most of the night. She woke at a not very well timed moment!! A husband and wifey moment and there aren't a lot of them lol. Anyway settled for all of 10mins and was awake again and didn't wana let me go so we were naughtie and just threw her in bed with us! Omg what a figget bum tyler is, tossing and turning all night and itching too. 
Dropped her at nursery and she howled and was grabbing at me, it was awful but thankfully she was so happy when I collected her. The staff said she was a little unsettled at times but that's cause we missed a week of her settling in properly so its put her back.
We are having pro pics done there next week and I'm gona give um as crimbo presents.


----------



## Swans72

Hi Sarah glad you had a good holiday and from reading what you post, I don't think you need to worry about the fitness class you've got your hands full   all for the right reasons though.  I'm good ta had my scan on Friday which went well. Baby was very active but wouldn't turn around for a picture!!! They've brought my dates forward now which means that I'm 14 weeks today, time is flying by now.

Jule hope Aaron is soon on the road to recovery bless him he's had a rough time big  

Pix hope you're feeling better

Queenie you'll be sorted before you know it now.

Hi to everyone else I know I don't post much but I do try and keep up with what you're all up to.


----------



## kara76

Swans are you showing now? Its so exciting 

How is everyone

Pix all the best for seeing baby tomorrow

Afm off to docs to talk abouyt my mid cycle spotting. I'm spotting now and ovulating and geTting a lot of pain! Very starange


----------



## claire1

Kara hope you get things sorted at the Dr's.  Is Tyler better at nursery?

Pix good luck tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is OK, it's very quiet on here lately, we must all be very busy


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone, just a quick one as the Bells are whinging...Will do personals later.

I've had to stay home from work with them this week as all 3 of us have conjunctivitis (ewww!) so the nursery won't take them. They've also passed it to 3 other kids there (oops!). This has meant having to give them eye drops 4 times a day which is a barrel of fun but I think it's on its way out now thankfully. TBH I can't remember when they were last well! It seems like this cold has been going on forever and they are still waking 2-3 times in the night with terrible coughs, often til they are sick. Doc says nothing to worry about so we'll have to just see how it goes.

My babies are 1 tomorrow!!!!!!!! AAAAARGH. Here's a photo of them from yesterday for those not on **.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Claire tyler was more settled yesterday thankfully. How's things with you? Have you decided childminder or nursery yet?

Tric wow 1 tomorrow, what do you have planned. Eye drops are a nightmare, I found the only way was to use a reclining chair and wait for a blink and get um in.

Afm busy day, haha when am I not busy. Work has just meant more for me to do yet I have quit ironing as I only iron lukes shirts! Off to mum and toddler then melodies, sarah see you there. 
I decided last night not to use cream and the rash actually looks a little better, tyler is still itching which is a pain


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear your scan went well Swans, well apart from bubs posing for the camera! Hope you get a pic next time

Good luck for today Pix xx

Nic what lovely photos! Can't believe the bells are 1 already, hope you all feel better soon and have a lovely day tomorrow

How are you Claire?

Jule, hope Aaron is getting better and you are able to get a bit of sleep, fingers crossed you are home by the weekend x

Kara, look forward to seeing you later...boys are supposed to be napping now but I can hear someone headbutting the side of the cot oops


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Well tyler is on anti bs again for her rash. Docs thinks my spotting in hormanal yet is testing me for calymida, sorry and spelling! And then said if postive someone wud have some awkward questions to which I replied I haven't been off with anyone else and luke certainly hasn't the time. She laughed and said you haven't got the energy! Cheeky. She then said it can actually hang around for 20years!
If we decide to cycle again then will prescibe anything that can be signed off as pregnancy support but not the menopur so would give us some help towards costs, around 400quid which is amazing on them yet atm I don't wana cycle as I can't see any advantage to it. 

Doc has referred tyler and not pulled any strings for her to be seens asap so a little cross about that


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry not about much do have a read through on my phone to keep up with you all, just rubbish at posting! 

I promise to come back and make an effort with personals, but for now want to let you know that the scan went great today. All well with baby. They had a hard job on their hands because babe was wriggling about on belly and wouldn't play ball at all! I am having another scan at 32 weeks to check placenta. Still having some horrendous days with vomiting but do seem to be having more good days where it is just nausea and weakness, worth it all though.

Sorry for coming back with a selfish post, I shall be back and.change my ways lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ooh, cheeky Doc Kara. Good that they will pay for some meds if you do cycle again. Hope the anti-bs help Tyler, bless her the rash looks so sore and itchy. She was so good today. Great to see you, we all had a fab time, thanks for helping me get my bum in gear to come along lol

Pix, great news about your scan. Glad to hear you are having more good days than bad, thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone
Wow tric twins r 1yr where has the time gone.bet u can't believe it.

Pix glad the scan went ok bet it was nice to see the baby on the screen and u get another scan which is good.

Sarah and kara glad u had a nice time today.
How's the weaning sarah.

How's tyler now kara.gr8 bout gp funding some drugs.fancy them saying u may have chlamydia they check for that when u have tx so surely u haven't got it.when will u have your results.

Aaron is bit better today and been kicking around and very happy.still hoping for discharge sat and off to tenby.holly has been very grizzly today bless her she is teething and it is causin her a lot of pain.she is sleeping sound and then will scream for few seconds and settle then do it again.


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Only a quickie as i'm in work.

Yes Kara I have a lovely little bump growing now.  Good news on the drugs should you decide to cycle again.

Jule hope that Aaron is discharged tomorrow and you can go to Tenby.

Pix glad your scan went well despite little un misbehaving!

Trickynic love the photos, your twins are gorgeous

Hope everyone else is ok, have a good weekend all x


----------



## Queenie1

evening everyone.

pix so pleased to hear scan went well. i bet your little one has grown loads. yours little one sounds like and ivf wales monkey lol. will be nice to have another scan later on. great to hear you are having more good days than bad. hope it continues. 

kara great that they will fund some drugs for you. cheeky doc suggesting that. hope they can sort out spotting for you and tylers rash poor thing, its being going on a long time for her.

jule glad to hear aaron is a bit better really hope you get to go to tenby on the weekend. hope the teething eases for holly.

tricky wow can't believe they are on. happy birthday to them both. pics are lovely you have two gorgeous babies there

swans great to hear you have a bump coming along. 

afm all fine here. tired from another week in work. so glad it friday. still doing lots of research into prams, such a lot to consider. might pop into town tomorrow to the food festival to have a look around and taste the freebies. lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope everyone is ok, Queenie enjoy the food festival, work must be tiring. Good luck choosing a pram

Jule, enjoy your much deserved break x

Kara, how's Tyler's rash? hope the anti-bs are helping

Well, we were supposed to go to town but just went to put Ioan in his car seat and the flippin cat has peed in it so we can't go anywhere, naughty moggie grrrrrr,


----------



## PixTrix

Happy weekend everyone!
Aw Sarah, shame you can't get out today, but your cat has really made me giggle, what a naughty puss lol glad you had a nice time on hols. Haven't seen you and boys for ages now, we must sort something out.

Hope you're haaving a good day at the food fair today Queenie and you manage to get some rest tomorrow before work Monday. It must be very tiring. Such a hard decision on the right pram isn't it! Shame we didn't manage to get together in the summer hols, we must try and arrange something when your next off so we can have that bump hug!

Glad the doc is funding some drugs for you Kara, you just need to get clear in your head what you want to do now - easier said than done! How is Tyler and that nasty rash now? Did the doc at least mark the referal as urgent? We must sort that meet up

Did you manage to sort child care etc in the end Claire?

A big hello to everyone else

AFM feeling very yuck today, but so far managing to keep everything down, yet feel very close to the edge! I've got another consultant appoint next week so hoping for a solution as it can get very hard to function. There was talk of steroids when I was in hospital, but they are very much a last resort so not sure if they will be offered while I am managing to keep out of hosp.  On a brighter note, I can't believe that I have passed the half way mark and am so thrilled and feel so blessed. This little monkey can throw what it wants at me it can't take away the happiness lol I managed to pop to mama's and papa's after my scan. I had a fav pram in mind that I'd seen online so thought I'd take a good look at it and managed to rule it out! We did see another that we like so now need to check out other makes before making a decision. 

Lovely that you have got a bump coming along Swans. How have you been feeling sickness wise etc?

Well chuffed Aaron is better Jule and you've been able to make it to Tenby, I'm sure you'll have a lovely time

Hope you had a lovely time celebrating the twins first birthday tricky. The photo's are beautiful


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah what a naughtie cat. Shame u didn't get to go out

Queenie lovely to hear from u. Hope work is treating u well. Any thoughts of when ur starting maternity leave

Pix omg girl ur baby is a naughtie one making u feel so ill


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone well woo hoo we r in tenby.the dr last night said aaron didn't need seeing this am just needed last dose of antibiotics at midnight.fantastic so pleased we r out just hope we manage to stay out of hosp now.
The caravan is lovely and so is the site:hope the weather not too bad tom and mon so that we can do lots.

Pix can't believe u r still feeling unwell.will this be how u will feel for the rest of your pregnancy or do the drs think it may ease?how exciting that u have started shopping for prams.

Queenie how r u?how's your wkend going?

Ooh dear sarah what a naughty cat lol fancy peeing in the seatndo u think its jelous of the babies?

Kara how's work going?

Hi clare,tric and everyone else


----------



## kara76

Omg girls I am having some really serious ovary pains. Well left ovary which shooting pains all over my tummy and its going solid then soft. I've just had to get out the bath and come to bed with painkillers. This hasn't happened for years and years and I'm really peed off about it. Think I'm just gona wait until the painkillers kick in and get some sleep. 
I hate the monthly changes due to af etc.


----------



## kara76

Jule we must have cross posted. Where are you staying? Might come and gatecrash monday after work lol


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

sarah hope you manage to get out tomorrow.

kara how are you and tyler

pix good to see you posting. hope your consultant is able to help next week. its a mindfield studing prams such a big decsion to make and you want to make the right choice. hope you manage to find one and get to get out more to do some shopping

jule hope you are having a lovely time in tenby.

afm didn't get to food festival, had a lazy day instead. did plan to go this pm but it poured down. can always see if i can get my   in gear tomorrow and go. 
kara i plan (fingers crossed) to finish work on 20th dec i will be 31 weeks exactly. my maternity leave will then start 3rd jan when the school goes back after xmas. really hope to make it till then as would like to have more time off after they are born. one of my closest friend is my class teacher and she has said that nearer the time i can just sit in the classroom and do nothing much children will have to come to me instead. lol


----------



## Jule

Queenie sounds like a plan and u will have good few days off before xmas which is nice.good the teachers are being good tho the least u can do the better.

Kara what can they do about all that pain,that's not good every month.

We r staying in manobier park but need to leave by 10am on mon.gutted now we only booked a weekend but as it was our 1st wkend away we didn't know how we would manage but its fine and wish we had come for a week!nevermind its still a nice break.we are going to carmarthen on our way back non kara if u wanna meet there.wot time do u finish?


----------



## Sam76

Sorry I don't post much - do try to keep up but never know if I'll have the time to post personals so tend not to start (by the time I've read everything I'm either being squealed at or feeling guilty that I should be doing sth else (washing/cleaning/tidying/brushing hair  )...

Jule - so glad that Aaron's doing well and that you've all got away. Will keep fingers crossed that clouds stay away today and you have some good weather to enjoy the rest of your break. Don't think I'd be so relaxed going away so will have to get your tips!
Kara - hope the pain's a one off thing  s Tyler settling in to nursery now?
Queenie - getting kids to come to you is certainly the right idea, if you get to be anything like the size I was, they won't get that near to you either!
Pix - went to visit friends and their little ones yesterday (DH very stressed with our two screaming when we first got there - but it did get better!) She had hyperemesis too and sends her sympathy   hope you find a way to manage it
Nic - love the pics of the twins on ** and here, sooo sooo cute. 
Sarah - naughty puss! I need eyes in the back of my head with our two cats and two dogs, think I'll have to get eyes for the sides of head too when babies are on the move!
Claire, Nic, Swans - hello   

As for us... it's a year ago today that Evan and Cari were transfered as blastocysts.... my how they've grown! When weighed last week Evan was almost 14lb and Cari, just over 11lb. We're all doing well. Babies last jabs this week and have been out of sorts on and off, think 4 months must be a bit of a transition time too. They're both finding their voices and making some fab sounds - Evan spent a lot of time 'shouting' yesterday and Cari was perfecting her raspberry blowing (when they weren't crying, love them). Both are having a nap now (was a revelation a few weeks ago that napping can be slightly more organised than random falling asleep on and off through the day but no hard and fast pattern to how long they sleep for at any given time). 

Really hoping to catch up and come to a meet at some point. Would love to get some tips from others - managing when out and about with two on your own is something I need to get to grips with (as most of time I spend going somewhere there's another pair of hands to help out). Now that they're too heavy to carry in car seats, trying to get both babies out to car is something I need to get my head around... car parked a little way from house (not miles and still visible but have to go up steps, across garden and out of gate to get to car) taking them out in pushcair is only way so far to get them out there together - but not ideal as takes at least another 20 mins to get out of house as need to strap in, get up steps, unstrap, transfer to car seats, collapse buggy (and remove 2 wheels to get into car) - by which time twins not amused and usually crying until we get going - not great start to day out. Have taken them out one at a time once or twice - bad mummy   - (time either one is left alone is less than 120 seconds (i have timed it   ) and we live in a rural spot so not really anyone to see) but really don't like leaving them for 2 minutes in house/car alone. 

Evan now awake but have managed a pretty long post, altho no tidying done, present for friend's b'day not ordered, hair not brushed....
enjoy the rest of weekend all. Cari now awake too  so I've got some playing to get busy with. Loving every minute  xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie 31 weeks sounds good. U might even be able to work past then, could be worth telling um later as u can always bring it forward lol

Jule sorry I'm gona miss u when u down my neck of the wood

Sam hiya hun lovely to see u posting, I would like to say u will get more time when they are older but that's unilkely apart frm some free time in the evening.
Don't feel bad about leaving on babe in car etc but u will need a playpen or something for when they are moving. Have u considered a small stroller to make things easier or maybe hip seats to help carry them. Hope you find a solution

Afm we all slept til 915am, I had to wake tyler. I still have aches but nothing like last night. It was either mega painful ovulation , a cyst or bowel. It was awful.


----------



## Jule

Kara that's not good do u think you should see gp about the pain.as u say it could be a range of things.shame we will miss you but we must meet soon.

Sam It is difficult with 2 but as long as the one is safe in the house then if its only a couple of mins back and fore to the car I'm sure it wouldn't bother the babies.you must find what works best for you though.gr8 weights for the babies.sound like they are doing well.be great to see you when you are ready.

Well we have had a lovely time altho weather not gr8.going to carmarthen tom on way home as stu not been there for years.babies are enjoying too I think and both slept really well last night.they fed at 7 then 1 then 7 so we were really pleased.weaning started over a week ago tho so perhaps that is starting to help.they have 2-3 meals a day now and starting to enjoy.babies are 25 wks on wed so nearly 6mths can't believe how quickly the time has gone.we have spent 10 wks of all that time at home.hopefully no more hosp time for us.


----------



## jo1985

jule keeping everything crossed that it be more home time less hospital time and things progress. 

sam lovely to hear off u

kara hope pain no to serious.

queenie glad things progressing along for u . 

hi to everyone else x


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Kara - sorry to hear about your pains, sounds horrible! Hope you feel better soon.


Jules - glad to hear you have managed to escape from the hospital! Hope you enjoy your holiday.


Sam - like everyone else has said, I wouldn't worry about having to leave one baby inside while you put the other in the car. Having been to your house, it's not all that far, and even if the one who is left cries, it won't be for long. 


Pix - sorry to hear you are still feeling so crap. Hope it eases for you soon.


Hi Sarah, Swans, Queenie and everyone else.


Well, the birthday weekend has come to a close and I now officially have two toddlers instead of babies! Went to a soft play centre in Swansea on their actual birthday on Friday and then had a family party today. It was really nice and the twins were spoilt rotten! Their colds seem to be finally going and the conjunctivitis has cleared up so all set for nursery tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Tric glad you all had a lovely birthday weekend for the twinnies. Are they walking now?

Afm belly feels better and I've started to think about ivf again! I was gona have amh done in december but I have a feeling I might still be breast feeding, yep that's right we still nurse lol

Tylers latest is shouting go away and she has starting combining words like saying no you and go get. Proper clever and well ahead I believe which I'm not sure if a blessing lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi Kara, glad to hear pains have eased. Evan is cruising around the furniture and walking with his walkers so won't be long. Alys still can't crawl! However she manages to get around the living room pretty quick by rolling which she finds hilarious


----------



## PixTrix

HI all just a quicky, hope to be back later but in the meantime do you know if its safe to take things like lemsip and lozenges etc. I started with a bit of a sore throat yesterday and.thought it was because I was having a bad day with vomiting but today I am all bunged up with aches, headache and the worst sore throat ever lol going to send dp out for supplies but not sure what is safe


----------



## Jule

Pix there's not much u can take apart from paracetamol.I had a terrible cold and couldn't take anything.also u can't take many of the lozengers either.I can't remember what was safe,best off asking in the chemist.

Tric glad the birthday wkend went well,wow 1 year old now.I'm sure won't be long before they r both walking.

We r in carmarthen at mo having bit of lunch then heading home.had a lovely wkend and we r glad we managed to get away,we definately needed it.another 5wks or so til we go to torquay for a week with my sister and her family so looking forwrad to that now


----------



## kara76

Pix I txt as I couldn't post at the time, signal so bad in work

Jule so glad you had a nice break, I'm planning our first time away. 

Afm I'm in work so better go lol. I'm naughtie

Oh tyler stood up while sleeping last night


----------



## Queenie1

pix sorry to hear you now have a cold hope chemist was able to help you find something you can take. 

jule glad to hear you have had a good time. hope you are able to keep out of hospital. 

kara glad the pains have eased. love hearing all about tyler she is such a character. 

tricky you will have you hands full when both are crawling lol

sam great to hear off you. your little ones sound delightful.

hope we can all have a meet up soon would love to see everyone and your little ones.

hi everyone 

afm went to the food festival yesterday. lovely to bump into sugar. back to work today. dh and i can't agree on about finding out the flavour of our two. i don't want to know he does. 
good offer in babies r us i have seen online. a cot, bedding, matterus and changing mat all for £199


----------



## Sam76

Queenie - sounds like you've been busy looking out for good deals online - i found the buying exciting but sometimes confusing with all the different things to get  

Can't deny my babies are delightful (to be honest can't imagine there's anyone here who'd say otherwise about their little miracle(s))... and I am loving every minute of being a mummy... but felt I must also add that there are times (today, yesterday and the day before included) when I do wonder if I'm coping as well as others do, when I feel awful because one baby's crying and there's nothing I can do because I'm up to my elbows in a pooey nappy with the other one, when I worry that they don't sleep enough (especially during the day), we don't get out and about enough, I've 'cheated' and had too much help from family and I haven't established consistent routines... and all sorts of variations to do with all aspects of looking after them. 

During the first 6 weeks I remember lots of tears, looking at them in their cots and feeling overwhelmed, crying because I desparately wanted to do my very best for them but feeling so exhausted that I felt like I was falling short. Generally being so tired that I felt sick, forgetting to eat, not wanting to eat when I remembered to, struggling to take in all the information I'd read, was given and well-meaning 'advice' from family (all of which seemed contradictory) and decide what I thought was best. 

That all sounds pretty rough now I read it back   . Am I complaining and would I change it if I could? no, not a thing. There are so many wonderful things that happen throughout the day (Evan smiling at Daddy at lunchtime and reaching and grabbing a toy and Cari gurggling at her hand and getting all excited in her bouncy chair) but I'll still be pulling a face in the dark tonight when I get up for the umpteenth time to put back a dummy, only to hear it plop onto the mattress the moment my head hits the pillow. I guess what I wanted to get across (as I don't post that often) is that I'm certainly not sailing through every (or indeed, any) day but have these last 4-and-a-bit months been the best of my life? You bet they have!    

....time for forty winks now (bet I only get to twenty-something though!   )
nite all xxx


----------



## trickynic

Sam - I know how you feel hun, it's bloody hard work! and you shouldn't feel guilty for saying so because it'll probably be the hardest thing you will do in your life (and the most rewarding!). I was telling my friend the other day that I can't believe how much guilt is associated with bringing up a baby! Constantly comparing yourself to other mums and your babies to other babies, worrying you're not doing things right.....my god it's endless!


----------



## kara76

Sam what a heart felt post and I think maybe your being a little hard on yourself. Parenthood IS very hard and I do think people put too much pressure on themselfs to be a perfect parent when in reality there is no such thing. As long as your happy as a family who cares if ur a little smelly with greasy hair lol. I'm sure your doing a wonderful job , lack of sleep clouds judgement

Tric how's work and nursery?

Afm think I have a kidney infection or something. Hope I feel better tomorrow or I will have to go to gp.
I called today to see how long tyler has to wait and omg 3 to 4months so if rash comes back I will be back at gps for that. Tyler had the devil in her in the middle of the night and wow I'm shattered, got a little too use to sleeping all night


----------



## PixTrix

Evening ladies. Thanks for the advice still trying to shake off this dose but haven't been sick so that is a positive!

Hope you feel better tomorrow Kara and if not hope you can get sorted at the docs.

Aw Sam, lovely to read of the best days of your life. Stand proud you are doing a great job. Did your friend have hyperemesis late in pregnancy or did it clear?

Thats a good offer Queenie. I think DP would have been happy enough to find out the sex, but I so want the surprise at the end and hear the words its a ......

Glad you had a nice break Jule

How are getting on skyblu? It was so nice of you to think of visiting me when I was in hospital. We will indeed meet one day!

Big hello to everyone else.

As for me I have got appoint with cons tomorrow and have written my usual list of questions lol I am really peed off with the sonographer. At the beginning of my scan she said that it was difficult to see my placenta due to my bladder not being full enough, which led me to believe that the reason for being rescanned at 32 weeks is just to get a better view of it. Anyway I was just reading the report and the reason given is because I have an anterior low lying placenta. Why couldn't she have just explained that to me. I just hope that it has moved up by the time of my next scan and that all is well. I knew this pregnancy was never going to be easy lol


----------



## kara76

Pix that's a bit bad. Mine was anterior but not low laying. Chances are it will move. Con will probably scan tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, its had me googling! At least there's a chance for it to move up. How are you feeling now?


----------



## kara76

Pix if it stays low I assume it means a planned c section but chances are it will move as the uterus now moves up around 1cm a week. At 20weeks the top of the uterus is level with tummy button.

I am feeling better thanks but back still bad. Tyler had a bad tummy earlier and farted and pooed all over grandmas rug. Her anti bs have finished today so the count down to rash coming back will start tomorrow


----------



## Sam76

Thanks all   

Nic - feeling alot better about the mad dash to and from car now and will stop looking for alternatives.  x 

Pix - my friend had hyperemesis through 2 pregnancies (first worse than second, not that that's much consolation to you), think she did find ways to manage it (like making sure visitors didn't wear perfume or eat onions or garlic before visiting   as they were things that triggered sickness - i knowher mum didn't always abide by those rules   ) i seem to remember she ate a lot of fruit pastilles too   - will see if she has any tips i can pass on to you   x

I had a low lying anterior placenta right to the end of pregnancy, they did say it was unlikely to stay there at early (and a few subsequent) scans. Hopefully that'll be the case for you and next time it's in a better spot (quite nice having extra scans - except the full bladder bit!) I ended up having an mri to check exact position of it (only just fitted in the machine with my mega bump) and as far as delivery went, it didn't pose too much of a problem.

Kara - hope you're feeling better soon x Poor Tyler - hope the rash stays away!

afu - Have had a lovely day at home today just the three of us (but four when daddy popped home for lunch  ) Evan, who's normally very chilled, has had a screamy couple of days and a few explosive loose poos (right up his back, much scrubbing of his vests required!) wondering if it's an upset tummy or maybe gums hurting? he also is more restless during the night   I don't think babies have been getting enough sleep during day. lunchtime today they were awake after just 50 minutes - managed to coax them back to sleep eventually and they did sleep for another hour. I've read that they should sleep for about 15 hours a day (including night!) but know that not all babies are the same. Any tips or thoughts on naps during the day? Have been putting them in their cots for morning and lunchtime naps with blinds down. Would be interested to know how long others sleep for and whether you put them back in cots and sleeping bags, put blinds down etc  Like most I'm certainly learning as I go and making it up as I go along!


----------



## kara76

Sam you keep dashing to and from car, better to have the babies warm in a house of car than outside in the wind and rain

When tyler was little naps were very hit and miss and sometime it would be 20mins here and there. I just went with the flow completely and followed tylers lead on everything. I think the early days are pretty non routine and if your a go with the flow type person its often easier to just go with it however if you want them in a routine I suggest reading the baby whisperer, a lot kinda than gina fords methods and a really good book if u can find a few mins to have a read. 

Afm we have had full on strops today, tyler moo bum is certainly letting us know what she wants and doesn't want, including slapping people which is something I don't allow. I'm shocked how strict I can be and also how flipping hard not laughing can be. These babies turn into little people with their own minds and ideas and omg its proper fun but boundies must be set. Wow look at me being all parentish lol

We have having some pro pics done at nursery tomorrow and I'm undecided on whether to put her in a nice blue dress or bright pink striped trousers and chiffon top. Today she sported the festive look, denim dress, bright leggings and wellington boots for those lovely puddles.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah if stays low poss planned c section due to the risk of bleeding, The good news is that its not covering entrance to cervix which would be a def section. Be gutted to have a planned c section but obviously safety of babe comes first. I'm sure it will move up.

Glad you're feeling better, hope back eases. Aw poor Tyler pooing over the rug! Hopefully it effect of anti b's and not a bug or something. Hmm with the history of it returning after the last anti b's likely it will again. Ridiculous how long the wait for her to be seen about it

Thanks Sam. I'm with her on the perfume, I haven't worn any in ages and DP is banned from spray deodrant and aftershave lol good to read about others with anterior low lying placenta with not much of a problem with delivery. I'm now imagining you and bump in mri machine lol Glad you've had a lovely day. Hope Evan soon feels better


----------



## trickynic

Sam - I recommend Jo Frost (Supernanny)'s book for guidance on routines etc. She's not strict like Gina Ford but gives cornerstone routines for each age. I've just bought her toddler book which is also great x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Well, I've finally forgiven the cat   .....to be honest, I don't think he has ever forgiven me for firstly bringing a dog into the house and then several years later two children, I'm sure the car seat pee incident was some form of revenge.

Jule, glad you all had a lovely break, shame it wasn't longer for you. 

Queenie, sounds like you have found a good offer there. About mat leave, I requested to go off at 36 weeks, but for some of the time from 30 weeks was able to work from home and work were good about me taking things easier which meant I could keep going with some duties longer than I would have done otherwise. It's definitely easier to request a later date and bring forward than the other way round.

Pix, hope you are ok, sorry you have been feeling poorly again. Hope your placenta will move up, there's plenty of time, good they will rescan to check. Frustrating when things aren't explained isn't it

Kara, sorry you are not feeling well - hope that the back pain eases. Fingers crossed Tyler's rash will stay away, but you are right to get down the docs straight away if it comes back. I don't know how I am going to do the telling off when the time comes, I will be dying to laugh when I should be strict! I think you should put Tyler in wellies for her photos lol, I can't wait to buy my boys their first wellies

Sam, your post really struck a chord, the first few weeks and months can be utterly overwhelming and I don't think anyone can prepare you for it. I cried buckets in the first couple of months too, can't really remember much about that time to be honest... hormones and sleep deprivation are a heady combination! Be kind to yourself, easier said than done I know,  it does get better   

About naps, the book I've found helpful is healthy sleep habits happy twins. It explains natural sleep patterns really well and offers some trouble shooting ideas so you can pick it up at any stage rather than having to have started with it from day one. I didn't follow it rigidly, but it did give me the confidence to just look for signs of sleepiness and follow the boys lead. Basically, I take them up to their cot when they look sleepy (ie go quiet, less movement, glassy eyed - if you get to the eye rubbing and grizzling they've gone too far and can find it more difficult to settle). I put them in sleeping bags and let them sleep as long as they want, unless we have to go somewhere. I think I started this about 10 weeks old and at that point they were going say 9 - 10.30, 12-2 and 4-5, then about 6 months, maybe earlier, they dropped the afternoon nap and now go 9-11 and 1-3ish. Sometimes they wake after 45 minutes and don't settle again, but often I will hear a screech on the monitor after about 45 mins but its usually just a wail as they've gone into light sleep and they settle again without properly waking. Bed is about 7 and our routine is well not a routine other than they have milk before bed, sometimes a bath but not always. General rule I stuck to is that they couldn't cope with being awake more than 2 hours, so you know to start looking for signs after about 1 1/2 hours awake. If at home, I follow this routine, but if we want to go out then just go for it and hope they fall asleep in the car / buggy or catch up on their sleep later. The timings we've ended up with for naps / bedtime are similar to Gina Ford etc, so I think most books tap into natural patterns to help give the structure for the routines.

Glad you and the bells had a lovely birthday weekend Nic. 

Had a busy few days, family visiting and then off up to work for the day on Monday. My current boss has two sets of twins, so was nice to chat with him. We sat discussing my return to work with Ioan on his lap and Dylan on mine! dh had the day off today as he worked the weekend so we went shopping for stairgates and winter clothes for the boys. They were putting out the Christmas display in Debenhams, arghhh! Looking forward to musical melodies on Thursday, the boys loved it last week, see you and Tyler there Kara. Would love to have a meet up and see everyone again. Carmarthen sounds good soon too


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - yes the 2 hour rule!! This was the case for my two for months and so it was much easier to work out when they would need a nap. Also, mine would often wake up wailing after 45 mins (Evan has only just stopped doing it) and I would just give them a bum pat to get back off to sleep. At 1 year old, mine now have a 1.5 hr nap in the morning about 10.30am and then around 20 mins in the afternoon around 3pm. They hardly sleep at nursery though so are absolutely knackered by the time they get home!


----------



## kara76

Sarah looking forward to seeing you all. Its a fab thing to do isn't it.

Afm pain has eased and back seems a lot better thank god as it was really quite bad. Be back later must dash as tyler has photos booked. We have gone for a casual dress as everything just wasn't her, well not her today lol


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

pix hope con's app went well today for you. i have heard about low lying placenta and them moving during the pregnancy. i m sure you will be fine. how you feeling. yeah i want the surprise as well. will just have to persuade dp. lol

kara sorry your not feeling well hope you are feeling better today. hope tyler's photo went well. i hope the rash stays away for you now. 

sam your post brought tears to my eyes. you are doing a wonderful job. i know i worry that i'm not going to know what to do. my friends seem to all have taken to motherhood so well and they seem to know things where as i feel i keep having to ask questions all the time as i feel everything is such a mindfield never realised that there was so much choice and decisions to make. and my little ones havent' even arrived yet.  

jule hope you are all well. 

hi sarah xmas displays already. xmas is the last thing on my mind.

hi eveyone 

afm. in regards to my maternity leave. on our last day in school before xmas i will be 31 weeks so was going to finish then. if i don't finish then i will have to return to school on 3rd jan i'll be 33 weeks when school returns. do you think that at 31 weeks i will need to finish or should i try for longer, work is a 40 min drive away for me and i would be unable to work from home due to working in school.


----------



## kara76

I would tell them later as it can be brought forward. I went at 29weeks which is the earlist you can as they were gona cut hours which would of affected everything else.

Say you tell them 36weeks and feel at crimbo time you need to finished you could get signed off sick and then after a certain amount of time they can make you start maternity. Remember you have to look after number 1 and if you tell them you need to finish early and feel good you can't change it. 

Have you convinced your dh yet not to find out? My friend who had twins got the sonographer to write it on two bits of paper and sealed it and open one of christmas day. Could be a good way to have 2 surprises lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Queenie I agree with Kara, go for later and you can get signed off sick if it's too much. At my place, it's 36 weeks where they make you start maternity  if you have pregnancy related illness which is why I went for that date. Work should also do a risk assessment for you once you officially tell them of your pregnancy. My mw did raise her eyebrows a few times about me working after 30 wks, but the doc was relaxed (mind you she was relaxed about everything lol). My drive to work is just over an hour each way, I know I couldn't have done that 5 days a week and do a full days work for the last few weeks. The drive in itself wasn't so bad and was actually worse in the 2nd trimester when I had rib pain which made driving uncomfy. You may be limited by how long you can fit behind the wheel! 


How did the photos go Kara?


----------



## kara76

The photo didn't go too well. The photographer seems impatient and abrupt and we got 3 pretty crap pics to choose from so mine leave it and get some more done. The photographer missed every smile and got shirty when tyler the toddler wouldn't sit still! Tyler did wana pull down all the screens lol 

Sarah looking forward to melodies. I usually go to mum and toddler too but gona miss that tomorrow as tyler ends up shattered


----------



## Jule

Wow lots to catch up on.I should be sleeping but wide awake!!

Queenie sounds like a fab deal all that furntiure I would go for any deal you see.as for maternity leave I planned to finish at 30 wks and take 7 wks annual leave was then gonna start mat leave at 37 wks.obv that didn't happen but that was the plan!I think u will struggle later on driving-i did at 27 wks but then for me I'm in and out the car all day which was hard.

Pix try not to worry abou the placenta just yet its early days and as the others have said I'm sire it will be ok.

Kara glad u r feeling better,hope tylers rash doesn't come back.fancy the photographer being like that obv not very good with children,perhaps he should stick to doing adults only!

Sam we all have days when its bad and its harder than other days,having 2 is hard anyway and keeps u busy al the time but u r doin a great job and u shouldn't beat yourslef up because as the other said with sleep deprivation and sometimes just not having 2 mins for yourself its hard.I sometimes feel stressed when the babies r screaming and I have done everything but that's whenn I walk away and put the kettle on because there is no more I can do.I laughjed at the comment about the dummies plopping on the mattress,oh I hate that and it happens all the time lol.
As for routines I don't have one.I do what I or the babies want to do.I have noticed in past 2 wks that ill get up at 7-8 feed and wash and dress babies and then they'll go back in the cot for an hrs sleep.then I take them downstairs and they sit in the chairs or on the mat.as sarah said when they go quiet I either put them back in the chairs to sleep or in the moses basket which is downstairs.I haven't started takikg them upstairs yet as we still have moses basket downstairs also they r still in travel cot in our room together.when I put them in their own room ill put them to bed in the day upstairs.this is the routine at home but I spend a lot of time out and if I'm out they sleep lots in the buggy.I cwtch them in with dummies and blankets and they sleep lovely.
In the evening we bath every other night and do bottle sometimes before and then bed.we have strtaed waking at 10pm for another bottle as they have been going til about 4-5 if they feed then.weaning is going ok anf they have 2-3 meals a day just a few spoonfuls each time.I think that's made a diference with sleep.
If they grizzle and I don't know wats wrong with them I give ashton and parsons ehich generally settles them if it doesn't they have calpol!

Babies have been good all weekend and we have been gutted to come home but goodness we have had 5 loads of washing to do from 2 nights lol.just done last and half the ironing so another day In tom to finish ironing.may pop out to sensory room that's local but depends if I can fit it in.
Went to town today.went into poundtrestcher and was walking up the aisle and turned the pram aroudn with that a big bang and a load of stacked boxes fell over and blocked the aisle I had knocked them down  I looked around noone saw so I carried on walking and left tut tut!!I would have picked up but I was dying as I was on my own how embarrasing.then went into home bargains and there wasn't a wide til so ended up having to go back to entrance to get out-did complain to manager on way out tho 

Anyway better go to sleep!nite everyone


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Jule is great you get out. My house is always a mess now lol

Afm tyler cut a massive molar yesterday, jeez it really is huge.


----------



## kara76

Sarah lovely to see you today

Afm went to clinic today to see hv regarding tylers rash which was now coming back just 2 days after finishing meds and she said to see gp which I did, we now have more meds, cream and bath oil. I asked him to check me over! I think he thought I had an ectopic or something until I pointed out I have no tubes at which point he apologies and said of course you wrote to us regardinf more ivf, anyway I have an inflammed stomach which he asked if I have been taking a lot of painkillers etc which I haven't so has put it down to reflux and given gavison type meds and is sending a urine sample to the lab to check for kidney infection


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to see you and Tyler too Kara! Hope the meds help with Tyler's rash - any luck in pushing the referral on? Hope they can get to the bottom of what's causing your pain too

Got back from melodies and Dylan screamed for ages, teeth I think, calmed down then banged his head trying to pull himself up so more tears, all calm now though, it wasn't too bad a bump but he'll have a nice bruise.

Jule, I am so impressed you are doing any ironing! Sounds like you are all doing great and glad weaning is going well. Oh, and well done on ignoring all the boxes you knocked over, they shouldn't clutter up the aisles like that lol!


----------



## kara76

I so love playing with ioan and dylan. I think ioan thinks I'm nuts lol. Lots more bruises to happen too

Jule wrecking any shops today, I bet you could have died.


----------



## SarahJaneH

He does, he told me on the way home lol! I love watching them laugh, its such a lovely stage just now...and it will be even more fun when they are on the move, they'll be running around that hall after Tyler, I have no idea how I'm going to keep the two cheeky chappies under control


----------



## kara76

Control is a thing of the past, just let um go. I have no control over tyler there and end up shattered. She went to sleep at 530 til 615 as she was exhausted and I'm not surprised the amount of running she does. 

The boys are so good and chilled.


----------



## SarahJaneH

I bet she was tired kara, she looks like she has so much fun. 

We're lucky the boys are pretty laid back, well most of the time lol - thanks for helping out with them 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jule happy birthday first as a mummy

Afm tyler went to nursery with kisses and waved me off happy yay yay I felt great leaving her today. She's is copying everything I'm saying so time to be careful if swearing


----------



## trickynic

Happy Birthday Jule!!


----------



## claire1

Jule Happy Birthday.  Hope your having a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## Jule

Had a great day today,1st birthday as a mummy 
I have been busy pureeing lots of veg today and frozen it.I was lucky babies slept for 4hrs they were exhausted,don't know why!I don't mind though gave me chance to get on in the kitchen.
Babies bought me a pen with their picture on and a keyring which was lovely and 2 lovely cards.
Tonight me and stu went to the cinema and my sister watched the babies.she said they didn't stir all evening so we have just fed them and I'm in the other room for a full night sleep yay.1st one in over 2 wks.

Kara and sarah sounds like u have had a lovely time playing togetjer with the babies.bet ioan and dylan have grown loads.I can't get over how quick holly and aaron are growing.

No more accidents today kara  altho didn't leave the house.I was embarrased but also thought it was a bit cluttered and no room for me!

Ordered our curtains and lamp shade for the babies room so sun going to get shelves and once they r up the room is finished and the intention will be for babies to go in there to get used to sleeping alone.that may be a challenge!if awful they will have to go in one cot together for now.


----------



## kara76

Jule you will have to post up some piccies of holly and aarons room

Amf I'm laying in bed waiting for tyler to wake. She was up at 3am for 45mins tossing and turning in bed with me so I evicted her back to her room lol. She fell down my neighbours stairs yesterday after work, she's fine and bounce yet I haven't moved so fast for ages and ages. I'm off to work 3 til 8 so a little rest this morning is lovely


----------



## Jule

Morning kara your posting early.I will post pic when its finished then for you to see.I've been in other room since the feed at midnight and its been lovely.had a good sleep but still feel tired!feel like I need a week to feel completely refreshed 
Crikey kara that's a big fall for tyler,altho children bounce not like us,bet she had a shock.I remember my parents saying when I was a baby (my parents are blind) I was crawling on landing and my father didn't know I was there and kicked me downstairs top to bottom (I was fine - obviously lol as I'm ok now).

Off to christening today someone I met in scbu in singleton so that will be nice.then on way home popping to see people in neath who we met in bridgend scbu,thought we'd make a day of it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a fab birthday yesterday Jule, and hope you have a lovely day today too. Sounds like Holly and Aaron are sleeping well, that's great. Bet it will be nice to have their room finished.

Kara, bet you jumped out of your skin when Tyler fell, glad she is ok. Blimey Jule, that must have been so frightening for your parents when you fell. 

Dylan and Ioan are growing fast, Ioan is taller and a bit heavier but both are big, we'll find out how much they've grown soon as we have the 9 month check in a couple of weeks (where has that time gone?!). I've just bought a load of clothes the next size up 

How is everyone today? Just chilling out and enjoying the rugby while the boys are having a nap


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

jule belated happy birthday for yesterday sounds like you had a lovely first birthday as a mummy. have a good time at the christening today.

kara glad to hear tyler is ok after her fall. little ones are so resilient.

hi pix hope you are little one are ok.

hi to everyone hope you are all well.


----------



## Sam76

big belated   Jule xxx

hello to all, hope everyone hasgood weekend. x 

Had very little sleep as poor cari has her first cold   guessing it won't be long before evan has it. ended up on inflatable mattress in nursery with cari in bouncy chair as she just couldnt stay asleep lying down and saline drops only worked for short time before snotty nose made her snuffly and woke her. seems ok in herself but horrible to see her upset and sniffy. is it worth getting a nasal aspirator (snot sucker?)  dh went to get plenty of supplies of sa;ine drops calpol and calprofen, plus olbas oil for children and plug in vaporiser but no aspirators in local boots - wondering if i should snd him further afield to gt one? xx will try to come back for personals later xx


----------



## Queenie1

sam sorry to hear cari has a cold hope it goes quickly for her and that evan doesn't get it.

another questions from me again sorry.

been looking into sterilisers. is one steriliser enough for twins or should i consider 2. what have other twin mum's done.

thanks again.


----------



## jo1985

Queenie both Friends that got twins had two stearilers one bought only one but had to but another as it only takes 6 bottles and they go thro that each so has two now. Sam hope twins cold dnt bother them to much .  Happy belated bday. Kara hope tyler k after fall charlie has weeks in work where he gets lots off falls but surprising how resiliant they r


----------



## Sam76

Queenie - we started with cold water sterilser but found it quite a faff trying to make sure things were properly submerged and DH struggled fishing things out of the cold water (useful as a backup in absolute emergency if electric is off). We now have an Avent steam steriliser that fits 6 bottles (+ some dummies), We find this great. We went for the one that will repeat sterilising cycle during a 24 hour period but never use this function - just do the one-off cycle. If buying again i would get the one that does the simple single cycle (had to return the more complicated one once already it kept failing to complete a cycle due to it thinking there was too much water in steriliser (fault with machine). we had quite a few small bottles and used big ones (esp as when smaller they're being fed more often) and now have 12 large bottles that we use for the day. perfectly possible to have less but thats what works for us   didnt get steam steriliser until after i was home from hospital as had hoped to bf and used cold water one at first.


----------



## Jule

Sam poor cari hope the cold doesn't last too long.we have an aspirator bought it from boots nuk one.its great gets all the boogies out 

Queenie we use milton cold water its what we used in the hosp.we have one upsatirs and one downstairs and I thin its great.I also carry a small pot of milton in my bag when I go out with 3 dummies in there so if one falls on the floor I have spare and can resterilise within 20 mins.I find water good cause the stuff is sterile all day.steamers u need to check how long they are sterile for normally 4-6hrs then u need to put on again.everyone is different tho and what works for one doesn't work for someone else.I have a large tupperware pot upstairs 5l and was cheaper than the milton pot it was only £3.got the idea from hosp as they used milton and tupperware pots.

Sarah sounds like boys r doing gr8 be interseting to see how big they r now.time goes quick,can't believe they r now 9months when r u back to work?


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as I'm shattered, been in work

Queenie I brought a closer to nature set and the sterilers was good but I only needed a max of 1 bottle a day and maybe the expresser when I tried to express.

Jule hiya hun, u back on night shift tonight

Sam I never use a snot extractor lol, hope the cold goes soon. I always soaked a tissue in vick and wrapped it in a muslin and tied in to the cot

Sarah time is going too quick for my liking


----------



## Jule

Hi kara how was work?

We went to that christening today what a palava.we eventually found the church.babies hadn't fed and were grizzly in church,then aaron pood lol.
We went back to the car done the nappies and went to the after party-but couldn't find it.drove around for ages and eventually 40mins later found it but babies were screaming as so hungry (I fed solids in back of car while stu drove).we made milk and fed in the car as it was tipping down.had to park in a muddy field car park which was sloping.stu got out of the car and went skidding down the slope and was trying to grip on the car to stop himself landing in the mud lol.I was weak laugghin in the car.he was then wet as still raining so we decided not to go in and we went to see our friends in neath instead lol.fed babies there again and then came home.they r exhausted and went straight to sleep.
Bit of a strange day for us lol.

Gonna feed the babies now and stu gonna do the night tonite as ill be back to doing them again tom for the week.


----------



## kara76

Omg jul what a day. Do you think you will get holly and aaron christened?

Work was very very busy and hard too but I see it as good exercise and I've lost 2lbs since starting and omg my **** is getting nice and toned. Lol. 

Tyler has been a very good girl for grandma. Talking non stop and combining words more and more. Oh no is a favorite and give me lol.


----------



## Jule

Lol that's funny tyler will learn more and more now.bet she's grown since I saw her last.

Great about losing weight I wonder if I will when I go back to work! I'm gonna start slimming world with my sister thur.can't keep going on like this.I have no time to eat so I pick and then I pick at rubbish.I need to try and get more organised because I do have gaps in between feeding so should sort food for myself but don't.the weight has piled on me since leaving hosp (the 1st time lol).need to lose 1 and half stone to get down to my ideal weight (not my weight gettigng preg though as that would only be 10ibs).anyway what am I going on about lol!!
Do u think your losing weight because of all the bending and twisting and walking


----------



## Queenie1

jule what a day you have had. lol at stu nearly falling over. 

sam how is cari today.

kara well done on the weight loss. love hearing about tylers speech so cute.

thanks all for you reply's. i was planning on using cold water steriliser as that is what i have been brought up to use when helping to look after all my cousins as babies. think i will buy one now and then if unable to breast feed will buy another one. thanks jule for the tupperware tip.


----------



## kara76

Hey jule I bet it drops off when u return to work and the babies start being mobile.

Queeniesounds like a good plan. Any progress on whether ur finding out flavour?

Afm busy day ahead. Taking mil to get a carpet then laying it! Tyler now insists on bringing a soft toy everywhere, isually its sheepy that pix brought, remember pix? The 50p sheepy? 
I do 16hrs of hard labour in work with lots of walking, stetching and lifting so its no wonder I'm losing weight and toning and zumba an hour a week too. I don't wana loss too much but have some lush jeans that I would love to fit but that's going bck to very skinny days


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Queenie - I used the Tommee Tippee electric steriliser and found it great. Fits 6 bottles but I found that was enough. I could also use it to sterilise the breast pump bits and dummies. I didn't like the smell of the milton tablets   


Kara - baby falling down the stairs is one of my worst fears but I've heard of lots of kids who have done it and bounced back! Glad she's ok


Sam - sorry to hear about Cari's cold, mine have had none stop colds for past 2 months! I tried the snot sucker thing but couldn't get it to work. Mine hate having the saline drops but I found the Karvol oil and the vapourisers good for the evening.


Just come back from weekend at my parents as DH had a boys weekend. Got into a car accident unfortunately where someone went into the back of me but thankfully babies are fine. I have a sore neck so waiting to see if it develops into something more, hopefully not as I don't want to take time off work. Rear bumper of car is mangled and I can't lock my boot but I should get a hire car tomorrow. What a bugger!


----------



## claire1

Oh Nic, hope your neck stays OK and glad the twins are fine.  

Queenie I used the cold water steriliser as I found it easier than the steam one.  I found that I had to re sterilise everything after opening it to get a bottle out.  If you do get a cold water one, I would recommend using the Milton tablets rather than shop's own as you need to rinse everything, and you don't with the Milton ones.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## trickynic

Well great, she's uninsured....................


----------



## claire1

That happened to me a few years ago Nic.  My insurance company paid out and then took her to court for the money back.  We also claimed for injuries (we both ended up off work for a month it was a bad crash, car flipped over) through the Motor Insurance Bureau.  Hope things work out for you


----------



## Jule

Omg nic that's awful.good news the babies are ok though.flippin typical not being insured butas claire says hopefully they can take her to court for the money.other option is you put car in garage and she pays costs of repair.if neck still bad tom I'd see gp at least its documented u sought medical advice incase u need to claim later.

Claire how are you and elliot?hope its ok to keep the cushion a little lomger.holly still uses every night-she is on there now and I generally take her off in the night when she wakes for a feed.we still have occasional bad evenings but she is so much more setled on the cushion.

When are we all gonna meet its been ages since we have all seen each other?


----------



## claire1

Jule keep the cushion as long as you need it, just glad it's helping.

We're not too bad thanks.  Elliot's coming on quickly now.


----------



## Jule

Bet he's a big boy now we haven't seen him for ages.ill have to check out pics on **


----------



## claire1

He is Jule, he's gonna be a tall one I think.

We have to sort out a meet soon, defo need to sort one before Christmas.


----------



## Sam76

I agree -  a meet before Christmas would be fab. Starting to think I might be brave enough to venture down the m4 a bit   


Nic - how frightening! so glad the Bells are ok and hope your neck isn't giving you too much pain. what a nuisance that she wasn't insured   - hope you get it all sorted (just the sort of thing you need to spend time doing   )

Boo to colds! we all have one now (inevitable i guess) lots of snot and sniffing and very unsettled nights at the mo. (Nic - think the Karvol vaporiser is doing a good job tho!)

hello and goodnight to all - going to get into bed now and see if I can grab an hour or two before wriggling and sniffing starts in earnest xxx


----------



## Queenie1

tricky sorry to hear about your car accident  glad babies are ok, def get your neck looked at incase anything crops up later on. hope you get car sorted. unbelieveable that they were not insured.

sam i agree a meet is def needed i have so many babies to meet for the first time and loads of questions to all you mummies. hope your colds don't last too long

kara how did the carpet laying go.

hi claire and elliot hope you are both well

i def think we should have a big meet somewhere to meet up but in between how about have a small meet around cardiff area for those this end. i know some of you meet up around carmathan area so one around cardiff would be good for those this end. what do you all think.


----------



## claire1

Right ladies shall we try and set a date on here then open it up to everyone?  

I can't do this weekend as I'm on call, but can do the next couple of weekends.  I'm happy to do a small meet in Cardiff or a big meet Bridgend/Swansea area.  The only thing I ask is can it be somewhere where I can leave Elliot run around if he wants (although he is very shy, and may not leave my side   ).

Ladies I have a big bag of summer boys clothes (9-12 months) does anyone want them, or know someone who does?  I need a clearout to be able to put his winter clothes in his room.  I also have a baby walker here that is free if anyone wants it, just let me know.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Jule

Gr8 small meet in cardiff and big meet sounds good.I can't do this weekend but then free til 22nd oct then away for 2 wkends and free again.will be lovelyto see everyone.perhpas there are uitable places for toddlers in cardiff!I only know of places in bridgend.big need needs a place sorting too.


----------



## jo1985

Ladies try jump in cardiff . I love it toddler area all secure got walkers bouncers and loads toys. Website Is 123ump.co.uk


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as I'm off to work. Jump is amazing and I'm willing to come to cardiff. A weekend might be pretty mental there though if its wet. I can't do 22nd and all other dates dependant on work


----------



## claire1

OK shall we say Jump then  I can do Tues 4th if thats better (I'm not working).  If not how about Sat the 8th?

Any ideas about the big meet?  How about trying to book a community hall (again), and we all bring a plate of something?

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

Queeni I think can only do weekend. How about christmas do in community hall? Jule can u ask about the one near you pls


----------



## kara76

Pre crimbo do lol. We could have party games etc and each bring some food?


----------



## claire1

OK Kara how are you for the 8th of Oct then?


----------



## kara76

Tbh I don't know til I get my rota for next week. I'm willing to come to jump as its brilliant lol tyler loves it too


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

thanks kara, yes i can only do weekends sorry girls or half term. its a pain working in a school always busy everywhere cos of children. half term is monday 24th oct for 1 week. i am happy to meet any where around cardiff and bridgend areas.


----------



## Jule

8th is good for me.I can't do half term as I'm In devon for the week with my sister and her family


----------



## claire1

I cant do half term as I'm working all week.


----------



## Jule

Well shall we say 8th and post on meet thread?


----------



## claire1

Yeah can do.  My car has to go into the garage that day, but if it's not ready in time will pinch Robs


----------



## Vixxx

Should we post on the CRMW thread too?  I'm assuming it's not strictly IVF Wales only - but correct me if I'm wrong!  I think there are a few newbies (since last meets anyway) on there who might like to meet up...


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Nic, hope you are ok after your accident, must have been scary, glad the bells are ok too. You must be so mad at the other driver not being insured   

Hope you are all getting over your colds Sam

Queenie, hope you are ok - re sterilisers,  I have the tommee tippee steam one which is good and quick, but haven't  used it much except for occasional expressing, so glad I got it on a half price deal.  

Pix, how are you feeling hun?

Kara, look forward to seeing you and Tyler tomorrow for a singalong

Claire hope you and Elliot are well

Hi Vixxx, how are you?

I won't be able to make Cardiff on the 8th as we're away. Would be good to have a big meet in Bridgend area too, Cardiff is a bit of a trek at 2 hours each way but will try and get to the next one whereever it is as I'd love to see you all   

afm, the boys routine is kind of all over the place at the moment, sometimes waking really early, sometimes sleeping loads in the day, eating more and both a bit unsettled. I think it is a growth spurt / development thing going on so just going with it, makes the days a bit unpredictable but hey ho. Sunday was definitely a greasy hair and jogging bottoms day but then had a fab day with the boys on Monday which made up for it. dh off work today as he has to work the next two weekends, the house is a mess but the sun is shining so we're off to Tenby for the afternoon


----------



## kara76

Sarah u at melodies tomorrow!

How is everyone

Afm tyler has her appoint for an echo on her heart next week. Anti bs for rash finished this morning and guess what yep its coming back.

doc has confirmed they will allowed 300 towards ivf meds but I'm certainly no where near ready and starting to wonder if I ever will be, I like the fact luke has agree and that's actually changed my thought process. I'm just enjoying tyler way way too much to share it


----------



## claire1

Vixx of course we can post it on the CRMW thread, can you do that please.

Sarah I think we're looking at trying to arrange a meet in Bridgend in a community hall.  I know traveling is difficult with the boys, but will be good to see you.

Kara glad you've had an appt through for Tyler's ECHO.  As for the rash, do you know who the GP has referred her too.  If you do then you can ring the secarty and explain to them that the rash is worse and more frequent and they may/should bring the appt forward.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Jule

Well yest we had a full night sleep apart from waking to put dummies back in.gutted cause last night awake for dummies and stirred for such a long time I finally gave in and fed them at 4.30am must have been hungry though bless them cause they both finished 5ozs 
Their bed room is nearly done and just needs tidying and hoovering and then its finished.the curtains and lamp shade arrived beginning of wk and are now up.also ordered some cot mobiles which should be here beginning nxt wk and that's the final bit for the room.prob put them in there after our break at end of oct.need to getthem used to it though as holly cried when I put her in the cot yest but they don't knwo the room so I'm gona start putting them in there more.
We have cardiology appt today and both have echo's and hopefilly all being well this will be our last cardiology appt.

How is everyone?all enjoying the weather and topping up tans this late on in the year.its mad isn't it to have such lovely weather now.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

jule hope app went well today for your little ones. well done on getting the room done.

kara good luck for tylers app next week. can't believe the rash is back. hope they get it sorted soon.

hi everyone and babies and bumps

afm had our 20 week scan today ( 19w3d) both babies were great and all was fine with them both. it was amazing to see so much detail. twin 1 is head up and twin 2 is head down. whilst they were scanning dh and sonographer laughed cos one twin kicked the other twin in the nose. lol. dh said sibling rivalry has started already. she next that i will be scanned again at 26 weeks. she said i probably haven't felt any kicks due to the twins kicking each other and not the uterus wall and also the placenta as well. we have not found out what we are having   so a surprise for us.
i told my class of 6 years old today that i was pregnant with twins and that it could be 2 boys, 2 girls or boy and girl. one little girl asked if the class could choose. another child said is that why you have a big belly miss.


----------



## kara76

Queenie so chuffed you managed to convince your dh to wait for a surprise yay yay. 
Need a new bump pic for us please

Jule we will need a piccie of holly and aarons room. 

Afm busy busy busy. Tylers cut tooth 10 yay. My supervisor has suggested I go for the team leader role, jeez I've only been there a month

Pix how are ya?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say so glad scan went well Queenie, defo need another bump pic

Kara - I'm not at all surprised you're doing so well with work. You're already a FF team leader and let's face it everyone needs a Kara to watch over them Hun

Hope you're feeling well Pix

Hope everyone else is good. Enjoy the meet


----------



## kara76

Aww thanks mrs t

How is everyone?

Afm I'm having an af from hell, great timing as family are down tonight and we are off out to celebrate mil s 60th birthday and staying over there the night. This morning I had trouble sitting down cause of the pain and I can't insert a tampon as it hurts so so much.


----------



## Sam76

Kara, I agree with Mrs T, think you'd be an obvious choice for a team leader :0)

Hope AF settles down. Bloody miserable having nasty one  Hoping my next one isn't as heavy as the last - could hardly move without bleeding. 

Had a lovely day - went to Newport wetlands with bubs and DH - no shade though and it was boiling.   Evan screamed for an hour before we went out though - first time he's done that (for that long!) and don't know what it was (gums? tired?) He's been smiley and fine for rest of day so hoping it was a one-off.   He is getting more difficult to feed recently and really wriggles and fights when I try to give him his bottle sometimes (and will rarely take a bottle from my mum or mil) . Maybe he's just going through a bit of a phase. Cari seems to be getting more chilled and easier to predict - she's also really smiley a lot of the time and can't keep still... ants in her pants for sure - just know she'll keep me on my toes when she gets moving!

Enjoy the weather and weekend all xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Thanksfully af calmed down, omg the pain was awful. Had a lush night out but won't take tyler next time as she was bored senseless after about an hour and half and wanted to just run around which she couldn't. She was up til 1130 and then went to sleep in a travle cot without any fuss, she is amazing

Sam sounds like you had a lovely day and maybe now the babies will settle into a little routine. Sounds like the screaming could well me teething


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope you've all had a lovely weekend.wow the weather has been great.its been like summer yet we are discusing xmas,mad!

Kara your af sounds awful glad its settled a bit though.great news on work though,they must be pleased with your work.you must go for it if the job comes up.
Tyler has 10 teeth wow only another 10 to go 

Sam glad u had a nice family day out.its been beautiful weather.the babies must be growing quick now,I know I see these shooting up and can't believe they are so big already.don't want them to grow lol.

We had my father down for the weekend and he stayed with my sister so we have been out all weekend which has been lovely.managed to get the garden done yest as well in between going out with the family.
Today dreaded day for me I have to go to work to discuss my return,I even have butterflies talking about it.I'm hoping to go back jan 16th but we have a new boss and I dodnt know what she is like!I want to go back 3 days a week but work full time til april taking 2 days annual leave a week as I have 7 wks to take.oh god I'm nervous just typing this.if she says no or wants to move my base ill tell her ill return end of oct to discuss it which will be 8 wks before I'm due to start.
Meeting girls for lunch after so something nice after this dreaded meeting.taking babies with me so they may be a distraction 

Started slimming world thur but so far had awful weekend cause dad been down so need to be extra good til thur now.


----------



## kara76

Jule fingers crossed for your meeting. U can take a witness with you. Sounds like u had a lovely weekend

How is everyone? I'm off to work soon


----------



## claire1

Jule hope your meeting went well.  I used annual leave when I went back, making me part time.  I'm sure they'll let you.

Kara glad a settled or you.

Sam sounds like you had a lovely weekend.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

jule how are the babes sleeping now and how's weaning? I already know how the meeting went lol

Claire how's elliot? Are you still planning more tx if nothing happens naturally?

Afm good day in work, another mention of applying for team leader but I do need to be there 3months first. They messed up my wages so I'm 20hrs short

Tyler is loving and I do mean loving nursery but is a little naughty went she comes hope lol, little minx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

Just a reminder about the meet up this Saturday - now at noon not 1pm! Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## Queenie1

vixx i have just posted a link to the meet on a thread where newport /cardiff ladies where chatting about meeting. also should we post on the lwc thread incase any one there would like to come.


----------



## Vixxx

Definitely Queenie - please do!    Thanks.


----------



## claire1

Kara not sure at the mo.  My PCOS are playing up lately, which isn't helped by my diet (which is really bad due to working a lot over my contracted hours   ).  So I need to get back to weight watchers and get this weight back off.  Glad Tyler is enjoying nursery.

Vixx and Queenie looking forward to catching up on Saturday.  Good idea about posting on the other threads.


----------



## kara76

So gutted I'm gona miss the meet. Enjoy

Claire sorry to here pcos is playing up. I think we are further away from tx than ever, I've mentally put it off til 2013 as I'm just not ready and not sure I ever will be


----------



## claire1

Kara I know what you mean.  I think I'm the same, and  thats why I'm not in a hurry to loose the weight I've put on since coming back from holidays.


----------



## kara76

I'm just enjoying tyler more and more and she amazes me all the time and I love being able to give myself to her. 
She was a monster tonight and its so hard to tell her off when she is repeating everything and shouting fo it do it at me


----------



## Jule

Kara try not to think about tx and then if u r ready or ever want to try again it will just happen that u both agree and go for it.you are obviously very undecided to go between wanting and not wanting it and that is normal but maybe you are not 100% ready and if that's the case your mind won't be giving it your all.I bet tyler is taking all your time at mo as she is very busy and maybe when she is in school u may then feel u r ready and have more time for baby no 2.I'm sure you will know xx
Great about the job though that they keep talking about it they must be very pleased with your progress.

Queenie how r u feeling?will be great to sEe you on sat.my feeding time for babies is 1 so good time for me to meet 

Vixx will be good to see uand the babies how r u managing all 3,u must be constantly on the go.

Claire be good to see u elliot must be so big now compared to when we saw him last,he must be getting into a proper little boy.u saying about your pcos I've been getting lots of ovary pain like we get when we r stimming.did u or r u having that.I was gonna go to gp to see if I now had a cyst?

Had meeting in work today and thankfully new manager was very nice.she is hapy for me to go back on 16th jan and happy for me to take my leave 2 days a week and then go 3 days from april.she did say though that as my hrs drop from apr I may need to change bases as she will be losing 2 days from full time work.I pointed out that I onky worked 4 days on that caseload and done 1 day relief which she hadn't realised so she said she would try and sort something.if she doesn't ill start looking for different job when I get back and can find out easier about vacancies.she did say they weren't allowed to recruit anyone and noone could increase their hrs as they have no money to spend!

Kara babies doing fab with food I do some jars and some puree.they r loving it all.they now feed about 10-10.30pm and wake a few time for dummies during the night and then stir for milk anytime from 6ish so can't grumble I'm very pleased altho don't want to spk too soon


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Sorry i won't be able to make the meet this weekend as we are going to a 1st birthday party in Swansea. Hope you all enjoy it.


Sorry for me post but I realised i haven't been on for a while although I do read every day so here's a quick catch up from me and I'll do personals later -


Ended up going to Police about the uninsured driver and now doing personal injury claim for my whiplash which has got worse over the week. It's the constant headaches which are bothering me the most. Insurance company wanted to write my car off but I wouldn't be able to afford another so decided to keep the car and pay for damage myself which was £200 just to get the boot working - it would have cost over £1000 if i wanted a proper job done but I can handle cosmetic damage.


Had to take Evan to A&E on the weekend as he had a raging fever and we were worried it would develop into chicken pox but so far so good. His temp has come back down and seems happy. Babies are loving nursery and don't cry when I leave now which is great. I'm loving work too so all going well


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jule sounds like a very good plan to me regarding your job. Lovely that holly and aaron are settling down at night

Tric 200 isn't bad thankfully and I hope your claim goes ok and you get better asap. Glad the babes are enjoying nursery

Afm I think ur right jules, I think a lot if cause I never expected to get so lucky in the first place. its surprising how people like to make you feel guilty if you don't provide a sibling and not just from fertile people but when you have had a long hard journey like ours with mega debts then jumping back into tx isn't so easy.
Tyler woke last night and I put her in bed with us and omg she is such a wriggle bum and kept waking to cuddle me and pat my back lol then at 6am told me she wanted a poo which was a lie as she just wanted her nappy off lol


----------



## Jule

Tric that's a pain about the car fancy the insurance wanting to write it off when its only £1000 your not talking thousands!good that u can still use the car though
Great that the twins enjoy nursery that is my next job to find a nursery ready for me to go back to work!did u get discount for 2?


----------



## claire1

Yeah Jule he is becoming a proper little boy now, mud is his favorate at the mo.  He looked like he'd been down the pit when I got home yesterday   .  Yeah the pain is similar to stimulation, but more uncomfortable tends to last slightly longer.  I need to go see about it really, but need to find the time.

Nic good that you can keep the car.  Hope the birthday party goes OK, you will all be missed on Saturday.

Kara I ditto what you say about feeling that you need to give Tyler a sibling.  People don't realise (sometimes).  But as Jule said you may feel different when Tyler goes to school.

Jule most of the nursery's around here will give a discount for two siblings.  Glad your meeting went OK.

We're off to Cardiff today, when lazy bones wakes.  Too spend some money on me (makes a change) and Elliot.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Afm good news tylers ecg and echo are clear, her mumur is an innocent flow mumur yeah yeah so so please. She did managed to pull all the ecg wires out to start with but once they were all on she was as good as gold


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say I am so relieved for you Kara. Was planning on texting you this afternoon but got held up in a meeting sorry.


----------



## Queenie1

thats fab news kara so pleased it went well for tyler.


----------



## kara76

Thanks both. Its a relief that's for sure

They measured her and she has shot up to 83cm tall


----------



## Queenie1

it must be a huge relief kara. lets hope the doctors can get to the bottom of her rash now. 

pix hope you are well and feeling ok.

hi everyone hope you are all well. really looking forward to meet glad there are a few twin mummies coming so i can get lots of advice off you all.


----------



## kara76

Sorry I'm missing the meet and queenie I would love to see u. Maybe when your on maternity we can do a wk day meet. Post a bump pic and you too sicky pixie

How is everyone?

Afm been to soft play and omg I'm shattered lol, tyler loves it.
Been on phone to gp and I've got to call early next wk and they will get me in to discuss a referral to see a gynae


----------



## Jule

Queenie will be great to see u and your bump on sat I will and I'm sure the other can give u all the advice we have and I'm sure u will learn stuff we don't do when the babies come.

kara gr8 news about tyler ecg one less thing to worry about.good news too that the gp is referring to gynae at least the specialists can look at u properly.

How is everyone else?

We have been busy busy busy  don't seem to spend any time or very little time at home!met up with 2 girls and their babies from singleton hosp today and we went to a sensory room which was nice.also out yest with friends for coffee and catch up and tomorrow going to a twins group that has been set up,1st session tomorrow.looking forward to that hoping to get some tips off the more experienced twin mums and meet some other babies same age as mine.


----------



## Jule

How is everyone?

We went to a new twins group today which was lovely there was loads of babies there and about 10 mums.andi lovely to see u there.I'm gonna try and go every wk now.
Had an appt thru for the babies today for orthopaedics which I was surprised at as I thought I wasn't due to see any other consultants!apparently its just becasue they were breach and needed hip scans.

Can anyone tell me is jump any where near the shops m+s etc and ther leisure centre in llanishen?


----------



## kara76

Jule its very close to the leisure centre, I think its up a little then a right turn if heading from the heath side


----------



## Jule

Gr8 thanks kara I have no idea where it is is it signposted.have u been there before?


----------



## kara76

No its not signposted. Its on the llanishen industrial estate. Yeah I've been there once before and its massive with loads of different areas


----------



## trickynic

Enjoy tomorrow girls - Jump has just been refurbished a couple of weeks ago too


----------



## Queenie1

kara glad you are gonna get an app to see a gyne dr. hope it is soon for you

jule i can't wait to finally meet your two. really looking forward to tomorrow and catching up with everyone and meet all the babies. jule i have just been on aa route planner to find where jump is. it near the tax office if thats any good to you. 

pix how are you. hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Vixxx

For Jump turn off down the road between M&S and the Tax office (opposite the leisure centre) and it's on the right.  Can't really miss it...


----------



## Jule

Gr8 thanks girls should find it then.I may be bit earlier as babies generally feed at 12ish so ill either be earlier or on time ready to feed  looking forward to seeing you all.do u have to pay to go in


----------



## jo1985

Jule once in estate pass s4c place keep going till u c the massive yellow building cant miss it hav dum ladies i working sadly love love jump get in cheap to on childminder pass LOL


----------



## Jule

Great thanks everyone should find it I have an idea now.is it free to get into?
Just spoke to lisa and she still coming so she gonna follow me


----------



## Sam76

I'm still planning on coming too 

I called them yesterday to check it would be ok to take pushchair in (  ) ... never been to this kind of place before   they said it would be fine. I think that they said it's £1.75 for adults and would be £1 for one of the babies (due to age) and the other one would get in free as they are siblings. Not sure if this is right though.

Have to confess I'm a bit nervous about coming... ashamed to say it will be the first time I'll be going out with bubs and haven't had a dedicated spare pair of hands with me   

My two are likely to be due a feed around 12 too Jule so I was planning on getting there a bit before. Looking forward to seeing you all (and getting some tips from other twin mummies who seem to be much more confident getting out and about than me!)


----------



## Queenie1

sam don't worry i will be able to help once there, will give the practise i probably need.


----------



## kara76

So sad to be missing this but probably for the best as I have viral conjuctivisi

Sam I bet tomorrow you give you a massive confident boost

Enjoy ladies


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Queenie - I'll definitely take you up on your offer of help 

Kara - would have been lovely to see you - hope you're right and I'll get a confidence boost and will then be able to catch up at a meet in Bridgend. Hope the conjunctivitis clears up soon - have you got something for it?


----------



## kara76

I'm sure it will hun. I can't wait to meet your little ones.

Its viral so doesn't need anything but I did but some drops as he thought it might be starting to become bacteria

Oh tyler did 2 wees on the potty at school today aka nursery


----------



## claire1

Ladies I've just been on the website and here are the prices


*Babies:*£1.00 (Free on entry with full paying sibling)*1 to 3 Years:*£6.45*4-12 Years:*£7.45*Adults:*£1.75*Senior Citizens:*£1.00 (On production of a bus pass)

Kara hope your eyes get better soon. Well done Tyler on using the potty.


----------



## Jule

Sam only just read your post.great to see you and u done really well u didn't seem to be worried or anxious so I hope it went ok for u but u seemed very confident and had it all under control.would be lovely to meet again soon xx

Kara hope your conjunctivitis clears soon.great about tyler weeing she is doing so well wow she will be toilet trained completely in no time.


----------



## Sam76

Had a lovely time - was fab to see you and to meet the gorgeous Holly and and Aaron, to put a face to the name and meet another twin mum, Vixx (and lovely Thomas), great to see Queenie's double bump and smashing to see Lisa and Katie, Claire and Elliot - so cute and can't believe how much they've grown.

Was very nervous in the morning and on the way down (bit sicky and needing to wee all the time   ) - like I used to feel before exam or interview... felt ok in the end and just kind of got on with it. Thanks for the help and cwtches Queenie, Lisa and Jule. Think my highlight was asking if I had poo on my face after changing Evan's explosive nappy. Managed to save his vest - after lots of scrubbing all poo gone! There's something about that set of 3 vests from Next - nearly every time he wears one of them we have a 'poo' incident think there must be 'poo-magnets' in the fibres   .

Would be lovely to meet up again. Would be good to have somewhere that toddlers can play and also somewhere babies can lie down - I know my two love to have a good kick about


----------



## Vixxx

Lovely to see you all and the gorgeous babies - and toddlers!  Sorry couldn't stay long this time but hope to make the next one!


----------



## Queenie1

kara how is your conjunctivitis. well done to tyler on potty training. she is such a clever girl.

hi pix

hi everyone.

afm. have booked in on friday to have the flu jab. have decided that its best to have as getting flu can cause some nasty problems and especially as i work in a school more prone to pick it up. also have booked in for my parent craft classes. they have booked me in for december. 
had a fab day yesterday baby shopping went to toys r us, mamas and papas and mothercare. i bought my cold water steriliser, bottles, powder dispensers, dummies, bottle brush and two little toys to hang on car seats. also saw bouncy chairs in mamas and papas in sale so gonna order on line as they only had one is stock.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Glad you ladies had a good meet, hope to get together with you all some time soon. 

Queenie, sounds like you are getting organised with all your shopping. HOpe flu jab goes ok on Friday. 

Kara, hope you are feeling better very soon hun

Pix, thinking of you, hope you are ok x

Hope everyone is getting over colds and sniffles, we've had a round here last week which was a bit rubbish but thankfully better so we could go on a weekened away with friends to Bluestone. Had a really nice time - bet its hard work there Kara, the site is much bigger than I had realised. The accommodation was great and us girlies had a nice spa treat too. I bumped into my consultant in the jacuzzi, last time I saw her she broke my waters lol. The boys had their 9 month check yesterday - Dylan is 20lb and Ioan is 21lb, so doing well


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

My internet has been down and I'm ill with an infection in my cheek and a flu type thing so on 2 lots of anti bs

Queenie sounds like your getting sorted. Good luck with the flu jab. Its a personal choice whether to have it or not

Sarah bluestone is quite large isn't it, glad you had fun. Wow the boys are fab weights now


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara so sorry to hear you are poorly and on 2 lots of antibotics. hope they kick in soon and make you feel better soon. 

hi everyone hope mum's, babes, mummies to be and bumps are all well.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone how are you all?not been on here for a while blackberry been down.

Kara how's your mouth doesn't sound so nice to have an infection.

Queenie sounds gr8 all the shopping its gr8 isn't it I loved it.did u order the bouncy chairs after?how did the flu jab go?I had the flu jab and didn't get any symptoms so hopefully u will be the same.

Pix how r u feeling?how's the nausea?

We are all fine and been to twins group today.been to see a nursery today and seeing another one next week.they are expensive though £38 a day with 10% discount on the 2nd child!that is the cheapest one will have to make a decision soon though as they r filling up


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Queenie we do need another bump pic and from you pix

Jule what did you think of the nursery? Its so so expensive isn't it.

Afm I'm still unwell and the anti bs haven't really kicked in but the swelling has reduced so they must be doing something. I can now she a cyst inside my eyelid, I have a sore throat and generally feel poo. Tyler has been waking at night and I'm pretty sure teething started it but 5nights on the trot ummmm habit now cause she wants to come into bed so plan of battling that tonight as she wriggles way too much for anyone to sleep. She shouts mummy and grabs me round the neck and pulls herself out the cot and then cuddles up and sleeps, the second I put her down she kicks off. Oh and we have big big time strops lol, screaming, stamping feets, she has even pulled my hair and went to bite me well no pulling hair or biting is excepted in my house so that stopped quickly as for the screaming and stamping feet I believe its a form of expression and a way for her to deal with her frustration so it gets ignored. The baby stage is easier that's for sure but I love it of course I do. 

Tyler now gets very excited when I tell her she is going to school and as soon as we pull up she's shouting at me, I can't get her in there quick enough and have to steal a kiss before she runs off to sing and play. 

I now sing row row row your boat a lot and bob the builder. She is so funny

More tx umm not sure, can't decided, all medical professions say go for it asap but I can't, finiancally and emotionally plus the massive gamble it would be. I think it will be late 2012 or 2013 and I'm still breast feeding yay yay go boobies lol.

Opps I waffled


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara how are you feeling have you finished the antibotics yet. how's that gorgeous daughter of yours.

jules how are you. how is the nursery hunting going. can't believe how expensive it is. how many days are you looking at. 

hi pix how are you. we haven't had a bump pic off you yet. 

afm, all fine after flu jab did have a bit of an achey arm after it. next bump pic is to be taken on tuesday when i'll be 22 weeks. i take a photo every 2 weeks. 
yes i ordered the bouncy chairs and they arrived 2 days later at my mum's. she is keeping them for me i think she is worried about how much stuff i will have in the house - it suppose to be only the pram that is bad luck to have.


----------



## Jule

Gr8 news queenie u got the chairs esp when they were on offer.yes supposed to only be the pram but u will have so much stuff gr8 if people can store it.we can't believe how cluttered our living room is its like an obstacle course steppping over mat,ring,chairs and moving around the table 

Got another appt with another nusrey this thur but this one is more expensive so unless it looks fantastic it won't be an option.I'm still swayong to the one I saw last week as it was the cheapest and very nice and personal as not huge and its family run which is nice.
We are looking at putting them in 3 dasys but suppose if that doesn't work outwill have to consider less but very dependnet on stu job and 3 is the plan.

Kara how r u feeling?any better?

Pix what about u how is thr nausea and sickness?when will we see a pic,I checked ** and I didn't see one of u on there either only dogs 

We are all good and been to paediatrician today wh is happy with both babies.aaron needs 3 scans becasuse of his urine inf and tese need doing by nxt appt which will be 3 mths.he had a rash today which the dr looked at and advised to keep an eye on for 48hrs.hopefully nothing but she said any more spots and he woild need to go into hosp-here we go again -hopefully not!he seems ok tonight so ill just keep an eye.
Holly has her first cold and is really snuffly she is struggling to suck her thumb or dummy and is getting really frustrated and upset about this 
Hoping to get some sllep tonight!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Queenie yes they say don't keep the pram in the house, we brought our pram just after 20 weeks and my mum and mil made me so paraniod we took in to my parents but a few weeks later we brought the car seat to go with it and luke wanted it at home to play with so we brought it back by then we were doing the nursery anyway

Jule oh no is it a viral rash? The first nursery sounds nice, do they sttucture the day? Poor holly having a cold.

Afm at last I'm better, crikey I felt really poorly and shattered. Have thrush now for all the anti bs.

Tyler woke at 530 am shouting mummy, I had to smile lol. She cut tooth 11 and I think 12 is on the way


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273720.0


----------

